# Republika Srpska | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви



## Kvaka 22

Hallo. Welcome to thread about roads and motorways (in this moment - future motorways) in Republic of Srpska (RS). :cheers: 
For any informations about RS visit Wikipedia, send me PM or visit Serbian subforum. There is also thread about RS roads and motorways here. It's in Serbian.


----------



## Kvaka 22

Banjaluka - Klašnice (Laktaši) fast road.


----------



## Kvaka 22

E661 (Banjaluka-Gradiška), UC




























Complete motorway should be completed by the end of 2009.


----------



## x-type

hallo. we have allready had a try of that threaad.


----------



## GreenAlbanian

Good to see pics of Bosnia and Herzegovina developing!!!


----------



## DJZG

Kvaka i'm not sure what are you trying to do here now...

it probably won't end good...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This thread is reopened, the matter has been discussed with other mods. *Please do not post political point of views or message since they will be deleted and the thread might be closed if that happens. *

As for the regional topics; they are allowed (as they always were like Ontario, Quebec, Tokyo etc)


----------



## CrazySerb

Great:cheers:

Here we go again:



> Bosnia region expects Strabag road deal in October
> 
> Article layout: raw
> BANJA LUKA, Bosnia, Sept 25 (Reuters) - The Bosnian Serb Republic government said on Thursday it expected to sign in October a long-delayed agreement with Austrian builder Strabag on the construction of a highway network in the region.
> 
> The government granted a concession to Strabag in February to build 430 kilometres of highway estimated to cost up to 3 billion euros ($4.42 billion).
> 
> But the final agreement was pending government settlement of expropriation of the land along future routes, estimated to cost up to 500 million Bosnian marka ($376 million).
> 
> Strabag has now agreed to provide the government with a favourable loan to compensate land owners, removing the last obstacle for the signing of the contract, Minister of Traffic and Communications Nedeljko Cubrilovic told reporters.
> 
> "The government will ask the National Assembly to discuss a draft agreement as soon as possible so that the government can sign the agreement with Strabag in mid-October," Cubrilovic said.
> 
> He cautioned however that the agreement would not be signed without parliament approval.
> 
> Cubrilovic also said the government would sign a separate contract with Strabag for each section of the highway that will be built in western parts of the Serb Republic, a region that makes up Bosnia along with the Muslim-Croat federation.
> 
> The highway will also include sections passing through a section of the country earmarked for a future north-to-south highway, part of a pan-European highway connecting Budapest with the Croatian port of Ploce.


Hopefully Rep. of Srpska, with its 25% larger area and almost equal population, will rival Slovenia`s motorway system one day :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

BIH is doing good............. goo BIH goo


----------



## CrazySerb

Indeed:cheers:


----------



## Kvaka 22

National Assembly of Republic of Srpska should discuss this issue in 2 days. I will inform you what they decided.

Until than, here are some photos of the road to Gradiška (and Zagreb-Belgrade motorway) we currently use.



Fast road Banjaluka-Klašnice comming to it's end.









On the left you can see the beginning of future motorway E661


Motorway goes left, we go right.


Current roads goes through the little town Laktaši (municipality pop. ~40.000).


Leaving Laktaši and going towards Gradiška.


Somewhere between Laktaši and Gradiška.


Near Gradiška.



And this is where I realized that I forgot my memory card. :bash: I'll make sure I bring it next time.

P.S. I'm glad this thread is reopened. In that name - :cheers:


----------



## Kvaka 22

Kvaka 22 said:


> National Assembly of Republic of Srpska should discuss this issue in 2 days.


Actually, they'll discuss it on October the 15th.

P.S. Expect some photos of the Banjaluka-Prijedor road.


----------



## CrazySerb

Has there been recent talk of that Banja Luka - Split motorway?
Is that still planned?


----------



## Kvaka 22

Yes, it's planned. Banjaluka-Šipovo section should be built in cooperation with Strabag.


----------



## Kvaka 22

*Banjaluka-Prijedor.*










Leaving Banjaluka.










Turn right if you're going to Prijedor...










...and the road will take you left.










From this point, just follow the road and you'll get to Prijedor.

















































































































































Entering Prijedor.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

In terms of road marking and signage, these BiH highways look a lot like Ukrainian highways.


----------



## Palance

The bad thing about signage in Srpska is that it is only in cyrillic, which is not good for foreign people who mostly cannot read it. Even in Serbia signage is not (or not only) in cyrillic. Since the Serbian alphabet officially can be written in both cyrillic and latin, I wonder why they did not put latin on the roadsigns as well. For me, it is not a problem (since I can read it), nor is it for hte most people from former Yugoslavia, but tourists could have problems with it.

I hope Srpska will change this policy shortly.


----------



## x-type

that's right. even Russia and Bulgaria, where cyrillic is only official, they have direction signs in latin too. for most of foreign drivers those signs in northern BIH are useless.


----------



## RS.ban

^^all new signs use both Cyrillic and Latin script. It is obligation, and all old signs (only Cyrillic) are being changed.

YOu can see on these pictures that mostly signs are two scripted. 

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/5734/1004553vc7.jpg
http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/6626/1004585za9.jpg
http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/6374/1004550sn0.jpg


----------



## Kvaka 22

Here's another example of how new signs look like.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's a "LOT" ?


----------



## RS.ban

section


----------



## RS.ban

In Republika Srpska this and next two years around 1000 km of regional (regionalni) and national (magistralni) roads will be completely reconstructed. 

From this plan this year some 480km has already been reconstructed. 

Here is the list of sections (only Cyrillic, sorry)


----------



## Nik the Greek

RS.ban said:


> In Republika Srpska this and next two years around 1000 km of regional (regionalni) and national (magistralni) roads will be completely reconstructed.
> 
> From this plan this year some 480km has already been reconstructed.
> 
> Here is the list of sections (only Cyrillic, sorry)




Hello
Is this able to do somebody translated?
Thanks


----------



## geronimo_rs

It takes some time to translate names of those places into English. Do you need translation for something, or you're just curious?


----------



## Nik the Greek

zippo said:


> It takes some time to translate names of those places into English. Do you need translation for something, or you're just curious?


Mine intereats he lies in develop E-75 and E-80.Boarder Hungary-Beograd, Leskovac-Boarder F.Y.R.O.M.And the Nis-Border Bulgaria.And for the bypass from Beograd, but one reads a lot here.


----------



## Verso

Nik the Greek said:


> Mine intereats he lies in develop E-75 and E-80.Boarder Hungary-Beograd, Leskovac-Boarder F.Y.R.O.M.And the Nis-Border Bulgaria.And for the bypass from Beograd, but one reads a lot here.


This thread is not about Serbia, but about Srpska.


----------



## DJZG

Verso said:


> This thread is not about Serbia, but about Srpska.


lol i was thinking what is he talking about  
then again i believe its easily confusing for foreigners...

i find interesting some of those works as i was born down there...

M14.1 Derventa-Brod... 
are they mentioning anything about border crossing at Brod? when will that 1+1 crossing be widened...
i find whole section from Brod to Doboj in really okay condition considering it was never renovated... section further from Doboj towards south is a different story though...


----------



## geronimo_rs

Nik the Greek said:


> Mine intereats he lies in develop E-75 and E-80.Boarder Hungary-Beograd, Leskovac-Boarder F.Y.R.O.M.And the Nis-Border Bulgaria.And for the bypass from Beograd, but one reads a lot here.


My English is bad, but yours is disaster. 

As previous forumers said, you mixed Republic of Srpska with Serbia. At the moment, we haven't got any motorways. But, contract worth 2,9 billion EUR is signed with Austrian Strabag and soon 400 km long motorway network will be under construction.

However, you might find useful that our future motorway network will be connected to E-75.


----------



## geronimo_rs

DJZG said:


> are they mentioning anything about border crossing at Brod? when will that 1+1 crossing be widened...


Seems that process of land expropriation is a problem.

More about it in Serbian:



> Potparol Delegacije Evropske komisije u BIH Frane Maroevic izjavio je da su sredstva od 12 miliona evra Evropske komisije namijenjena za rekonstrukciju granicnih prelaza Zubci, Klobuk i Brod blokirana vec mjesecima, jer lokalne vlasti nisu izvrsile eksporprijaciju zemljista.
> 
> Maroevic je za "Dnevni avaz" naglasio da taj novac nije propao te da Evropska komisija moze i dalje cekati da se okonca ta procedura kako bi pocela rekonstrukcija tri granicna prelaza, ali dodao i da postoji mogucnost da izdvojena sredstva budu usmjerena u neke druge namjene.


Source

Current border crossing:


----------



## Nik the Greek

@Zippo
Thank you for this Information.
This way is ok.
Thus one can see around which street concerns. Even if this not E-75 and E-80. thank you.


----------



## RS.ban

DJZG said:


> lol i was thinking what is he talking about
> then again i believe its easily confusing for foreigners...
> 
> i find interesting some of those works as i was born down there...
> 
> M14.1 Derventa-Brod...
> are they mentioning anything about border crossing at Brod? when will that 1+1 crossing be widened...
> i find whole section from Brod to Doboj in really okay condition considering it was never renovated... section further from Doboj towards south is a different story though...


well section south from Doboj is not Republika Srpska.


----------



## DJZG

RS.ban said:


> well section south from Doboj is not Republika Srpska.


i'm not sure where does Dobojski putevi maintains roads? I was thinking somewhere around Maglaj? 

when looking globally and from a perspective of country... all that is marked as Zenicko-Dobojski canton... i know that is a very imaginary system brought from international community, but still, man would've thought there will be some things working 'together'....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Do they have a different road numbering in RS than in BIH (in the future)? Or do they all still use the old Yugoslav numbering in the future?


----------



## geronimo_rs

DJZG said:


> i'm not sure where does Dobojski putevi maintains roads? I was thinking somewhere around Maglaj?


dobojputevi from doboj operates in republic of srpska. they are financed by government of RS and I don't see why would they maintain roads in FB&H?
you probably saw this sign:








it's dobojputevi from doboj-jug, small municipality south of doboj that belongs to FB&H and operates in zenica-doboj kanton.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Do they have a different road numbering in RS than in BIH (in the future)? Or do they all still use the old Yugoslav numbering in the future?


RS uses yugoslav system, but I'm not sure about FB&H.


----------



## DJZG

^^ yes... i saw those signs all over that corridor... maybe even till Zenica but i'm not sure if its that far south...


----------



## paF4uko

magistralni = autoput?


----------



## geronimo_rs

nope. this is what we call magistralni put in serbian:


----------



## paF4uko

OKi, thanks for the good explanation. I got confused from Bulgarian, because we call the "autoput" "magistrala" and for this type of roads we say they are "prvoklasni" or "glavni"


----------



## DJZG

well... magistrala does mean something main or glavni on croatian... but our standards are much lower so every main corridor can be called magistrala...


----------



## geronimo_rs

sorted by importance:

1. *autoput / аутопут* (en. motorway, de. autobahn)
2. *magistrala / магистрала* (en. national road, highway)
3. *regionalni put / регионални пут* (en. regional road)
4. *lokalni put / локални пут* (en. local road)


----------



## Mateusz

Magistrala, national road ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2. magistrala / магистрала (en. ?)

Highway / National Road


----------



## geronimo_rs

corrected.


----------



## geronimo_rs

New bridge over river Bosnia, located in Doboj.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Eastern RS, photos taken on September 10th, 2007.


----------



## Beg

RS.ban said:


> well section south from Doboj is not Republika Srpska.


But it is Bosnia and Herzegovina, and so is this one here.

Nice developing in terms of roads of northern Bosnia, indeed. 
Would have been great if eastern part would follow developing too.


----------



## RS.ban

Beg said:


> But it is Bosnia and Herzegovina, and so is this one here.
> 
> Nice developing in terms of roads of northern Bosnia, indeed.
> Would have been great if eastern part would follow developing too.


Stop annoying and you better read conversation before commenting. 
The topic is: * Republic of Srpska - roads and future motorways*, in case you forgot it


----------



## geronimo_rs

Beg said:


> Nice developing in terms of roads of northern Bosnia, indeed.


Thank you. We're trying to make Republic of Srpska a better place to live in.



Beg said:


> Would have been great if eastern part would follow developing too.


It is developing, but not as fast as western part, since 2/3 of the population lives in western part.


----------



## geronimo_rs

This is eastern part of Srpska, as well. You can see the road that connects town of Pale (part of City of East Sarajevo) with Jahorina.


----------



## panda80

wonderful landscapes in srpska rep and important roads are quite good.i was on drina valley road up to cemerno pass, ustipraca-sarajevo, gorazde-metaljka pass and roads were wonderful to drive on.


----------



## enschede-er

RS.ban said:


> Stop annoying and you better read conversation before commenting.
> The topic is: * Republic of Srpska - roads and future motorways*, in case you forgot it


Yes and republic of Sprska is in Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## Ban.BL

there is also thread BiH so you can discus is there


----------



## Radish2

Hey Ban.BL, are you Moja.BL from earlier and they banned you or aren´t you Moja.BL?


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

Radish2 said:


> Hey Ban.BL, are you Moja.BL from earlier and they banned you or aren´t you Moja.BL?


Yes he is, and BL, and so on...


----------



## enschede-er

wil Banja luka have a ringroad?


----------



## Ban.BL

^^yes


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The country code discussion has been erased.

For further comments, use PM.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Fast road Banjaluka - Klašnice (Laktaši).










Bridge of Victory (Serbian Latin: Most Pobjede, Serbian Cyrillic: Мост Побједе) in Klašnice (Laktaši).


----------



## enschede-er

not serbian latin but bosnian , serbian latin is most pobede and bosnian is most pobjede but i dont discusse over that , the lines in the motorway looks yellow if you look good


----------



## geronimo_rs

Our government says it will be opened at the end of 2010, but I too think we'll wait until 2011. They might surprise us and finish it in time, though.

P.S. we discuss serbian motorways here, too: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499363&page=30. Feel free to come and ask questions in English if nobody answers you here.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Joint venture with Strabag by May 22*

12.5.2009 13:32:00 | Powered by PressCut



> The contract about forming a joint venture by the Government of RS and Austrian Strabag will be signed by May 22, at the latest, RS transport minister Nedeljko Cubrilovic announced yesterday.
> 
> The joint venture will hold a concession for the network of motorways Strabag is commissioned to build in RS. Strabag will have 90 per cent in the company and public road company Autoputevi RS the remaining 10 per cent. *RS PM Milorad Dodik expressed hope that work on the Banja Luka-Doboj section would start by the end of the summer 2009.*
> (Nezavisne novine)


:cheers:


----------



## geronimo_rs

Podrinje










Pale - Sarajevo



















Source


----------



## geronimo_rs

Seems that Banja Luka - Gradiška motorway should be opened in February 2010. Works on Banja Luka - Doboj should start in August 2009.


----------



## geronimo_rs

*Banjaluka (RS) - Croatian A3 (HR) - Beograd (SRB)*

Hello. These are photos from my trip from Banjaluka to Belgrade, via Croatian A3. I already posted it in Serbian section, but I decided to share it with you too, guys. 

So, let's start...

*First part*
*Republic of Srpska: Banjaluka - Laktaši - Gradiška*










Exiting Banjaluka via West Transit Road.




























Signs in Republic of Srpska.










You go right for Prijedor.










Fast road Banjaluka - Klašnice (Laktaši). Speed limit is 100 km/h.














































You can see future motorway Banjaluka - Gradiška on your left. It will be opened in February 2010.




























From Klašnice regular road starts again. 




























Laktaši.
































































Entering Gradiška.










Border crossing, Republic of Croatia's side.










Road in this part of RS is very good (for our standards). There aren't no bad sections and it was pleasure driving it. What iritates the most are often 50 and 60 km/h speed limits. When motorway Banjaluka-Gradiška is finished, this will be alternative road for those who don't want to pay autobahngebühr (toll?).


_to be continued..._


----------



## geronimo_rs

*Second part*
*Croatia: Gradiška - А3 - Bajakovo*










Road that we use to get to A3.





































Novi Varoš.










Entering A3.





























_to be continued..._


----------



## geronimo_rs

А3.























































Slavonski Brod's northern suburbs.










































































_to be continued..._


----------



## geronimo_rs

Motorway goes through Spačva wood. It looks amazing.














































Exiting Croatia.










So, as you can see, motorways in Croatia are in excellent conditions.


_to be continued..._


----------



## geronimo_rs

*Third part*
*Serbia: Batrovci - E70 - Belgrade*










Border crossing.



















When you enter Serbia, motorway is pretty bad.














































After few kilometer, it gets much better. 













































































































Driving to Belgrade's Nikola Tesla airport.










That's all, folks. 

If you have any questions, be my guest.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Banjaluka-Gradiška.



Pavle4488 said:


> Hello. These are photos from my trip from Banjaluka to Belgrade, via Croatian A3. I already posted it in Serbian section, but I decided to share it with you too, guys.
> 
> So, let's start...
> 
> *First part*
> *Republic of Srpska: Banjaluka - Laktaši - Gradiška*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exiting Banjaluka via West Transit Road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signs in Republic of Srpska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go right for Prijedor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast road Banjaluka - Klašnice (Laktaši). Speed limit is 100 km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see future motorway Banjaluka - Gradiška on your left. It will be opened in February 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Klašnice regular road starts again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laktaši.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering Gradiška.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Border crossing, Republic of Croatia's side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road in this part of RS is very good (for our standards). There aren't no bad sections and it was pleasure driving it. What iritates the most are often 50 and 60 km/h speed limits. When motorway Banjaluka-Gradiška is finished, this will be alternative road for those who don't want to pay autobahngebühr (toll?).
> 
> 
> _to be continued..._


----------



## PLH

I can see the road is generally in good condition. Were there also very bad sections?

What is the average speed on regular 1x2 roads there?


----------



## Rijeka

Are they builduing the whole section of motorway from Banja Luka to the Croatian border? You've mention that they would open it in 2010, will that be just a section or entire motorway to Gradiška?


----------



## geronimo_rs

PLH said:


> I can see the road is generally in good condition. Were there also very bad sections?
> 
> What is the average speed on regular 1x2 roads there?


There were none very bad sections. Asphalt is not so good between Gradiška and A3 (Croatia's territory) and at the beginning of E70 in Serbia, but you can't say the road is in very bad condition.

What is 1x2 road? 



Rijeka said:


> Are they builduing the whole section of motorway from Banja Luka to the Croatian border? You've mention that they would open it in 2010, will that be just a section or entire motorway to Gradiška?


The whole section is under construction, and it will be opened in February 2010. The thing we don't know is what will happen with new Sava bridge near Gradiška, will it also be finished, or will it be finished later and incorporated in new motorway. I believe second option is more likely to happen.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Pavle4488 said:


>


What's that? Is the "Slavonika" the name of the motorway? If so, what does this flag mean?

Haven't seen any of those signs in the way from Hungarian border to Dalmatia.


----------



## geronimo_rs

I believe it's a name of the Vc motorway, that goes through Croatia's territory, but you'll have to wait for some Croatian member to answer your question. About flag, I believe those are symbols of Slavonija, historical region of Croatia, but again, I'm not sure.


----------



## PLH

Pavle4488 said:


> What is 1x2 road?


Regular single lane road going through villages.


----------



## Verso

A lot of Slovenians... or... "Slovenians". :lol:


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

^^
Is the emigration to Slovenia from other ex-Yu countries that common?


----------



## Verso

Fuzzy Llama said:


> ^^
> Is the emigration to Slovenia from other ex-Yu countries that common?


You can't say it's common for an ex-Yugoslav to end up living in Slovenia, but almost 85% of all immigrants to Slovenia come from the rest of ex-Yugoslavia, and it's become huge for the country's small population, we're right after Ireland in EU as far as immigrants per capita are concerned. We get ~35,000 new immigrants a year (1.75% of the population), therefore we've surpassed 2 million inhabitants, and we even surpassed R. Macedonia recently.


----------



## Manolo_B2

many croatian motorways have nicknames like "Slavonika" or "Dalmatina"... 

A1 --> Dalmatina
A2 --> Zagorska autocesta
A3 --> Posavska autocesta
A4 --> Varaždinska autocesta
A5 --> Slavonika
A6 --> Primorsko-goranska autocesta
A7 --> Kvarnerska autocesta


----------



## byM4k5

This site, north of Laktaši tunnel, in May 2009:



and October 2009:


----------



## byM4k5

Laktaši tunnel, looking from Mahovljani interchange building site.



Looking toward Mahovljani interchange from north, from Laktaši tunnel.



Same location, looking toward south and Laktaši tunnel.



View from east tube of Laktaši tunnel, looking toward north and Gradiška.



Same location, looking second carriageway (from Gradiška toward Banjaluka).



View from Laktaši tunnel, looking toward north and Gradiška. In background is Mahovljani interchange building site.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Bravo! :cheers:


----------



## byM4k5

Thanks, Pavle4488.

Few videos from this sections.

Jakupovci and overpass Jakupovci (Connection 3):






Viaduct Laktaši (Connection 2):






North of Laktaši tunnel:






Tunnel and viaduct Laktaši (Connection 2):






Motorway entrance south of Klašnice tunnel:


----------



## byM4k5

*Mahovljani interchange*

Date: Monday, June 28, 2010

Approach to building site, one kilometer from Laktaši settlement away.



View of heavy equipment.



Helper constructions and heavy equipment.



Looking toward Gradiška from future road fill.



View toward Gradiška from road along building site. Behind pole is Banjaluka airport.



Constructions.



Small waterflow along carriegeway Banjaluka - Gradiška.


----------



## byM4k5

Constructions again. 



Fill.



Zoomed and blurred. 



Second approach to building site. Looking along future carriageway Banjaluka - Doboj.



Signs.



Second small waterflow.



Concrete tubes for waterflows. Laktaši settlement in background.


----------



## byM4k5

More info about Mahovljani interchange at EBRD website:

http://www.ebrd.com/pages/project/psd/2009/40327/40327.shtml


----------



## CrazySerb

Good job with the updates, thank you:cheers:


----------



## woho

bijesnivrabac said:


> Apparently, Banja Luka - Gradiška will be finished by this summer, ...


when i see the fotos from byM4k5, i cannot believe ...hno:
is there anyone who knows when motorway will be finished?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

hopefully in September


----------



## byM4k5

Motorway Banjaluka - Gradiška, location Čatrnja village near Gradiška.



Picture is screenshot from public broadcast service of Republika Srpska (RTRS).


----------



## byM4k5

Motorway Banjaluka - Gradiška, section Glamočani - Mahovljani














































Source: Government of Republika Srpska website

http://www.vladars.net/sr-SP-Cyrl/Vlada/Ministarstva/msv/Pages/Default.aspx


----------



## byM4k5

Motorway Banjaluka - Gradiška map

Map is not fully precise, because official data is not available.



Legend:

- green line - expressway in Croatia
- red line - bridge on Sava river
- orange line - motorway Banjaluka - Gradiška
- pink line - local roads
- aqua circles - locations for entering and exiting motorway
- yellow line - border
- light yellow line - existing national roads


----------



## Bad_Hafen

update from Motorway Banja Luka - Gradiska



byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, dionica Glamočani - Mahovljani*
> 
> Datum: 01.08.2010.
> 
> Pogled sa regionalnog puta R480 Banjaluka - Klašnice (Stara gradiška cesta) na spoj autoputa i brzog puta. Mašine su tu, rade se neki radovi.
> 
> 
> 
> Postavljanje ograde iznad tunela Klašnice.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled sa nadvožnjaka Jakupovci (Veza 3) prema Gradiški. Ove linije na kolovozu služe takmičarima Street Race-a.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled sa nadvožnjaka Jakupovci (Veza 3) prema Banjaluci.
> 
> 
> 
> Nadvožnjak Jakupovci (Veza 3). Širina kolovoza je 6,5 m.
> 
> 
> 
> Još jedan pogled ka Banjaluci, ali kroz zaštitnu ogradu.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, dionica Mahovljani - Čatrnja, lot 3*


byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, dionica Mahovljani - Čatrnja, lot 3*
> 
> Datum: 01.08.2010.
> 
> Pogled sa podvožnjaka sjeverno od Mahovljanske petlje prema Gradiški. Kao što vidimo, tek se šljunak nanosi. U kadru i usječen brežuljak kojeg su spominjali kao "težak teren".
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled prema jugu, prema Mahovljanskoj petlji i Banjaluci.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom. Vide se obrisi Mahovljanske petlje. Lijevo je traka Doboj - Gradiška, a desno obe trake pravca Banjaluka - Gradiška. U pozadini slike se mogu vidjeti Laktaši.
> 
> 
> 
> Još jedna slika sa pogledom prema Gradiški.
> 
> 
> 
> Pomenuti podvožnjak. Pogled sa zapada.
> 
> 
> 
> Neko zidanje istočno od podvožnjaka.
> 
> 
> 
> Podvožnjak sa istoka.
> 
> 
> 
> Još jedno zidanje istočno od podvožnjaka.
> 
> 
> 
> Sada smo oko 1,8 km sjevernije. Nadvožnjak u Mahovljanima.
> 
> 
> 
> Vidoni mašine kraj nadvožnjaka.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

.....


byM4k5 said:


> Tačka kraj nadvožnjaka. Pogled prema Gradiški.
> 
> 
> 
> Neke cijevi u tlu.
> 
> 
> 
> Nadvožnjak. Ovdje sam zadnji put bio u septembru prošle godine. Od tada su završeni stubovi za nadvožnjak i postavljene grede.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled prema Banjaluci.
> 
> 
> 
> Silna nam podloga, koje je navodno mješavina krečnjaka i zemlje.
> 
> 
> 
> Oko 500 m smo sjevernije. Drugi brežuljak u narodu poznat kao "težak teren". Koliko je "težak", vidimo iz priloženog, jer ni zemljani radovi nisu privedeni kraju. Pogled ka Gradiški.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled u drugu stranu, prema Banjaluci.
> 
> 
> 
> 100 m smo dalje. Pogled ka Gradiški.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled ka Banjaluci.
> 
> 
> 
> Bager.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

further....



byM4k5 said:


> Prosli smo "težak teren". Sjeverno od njega je lakši teren.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled nazad na "težak teren".
> 
> 
> 
> Pomjerili smo se oko 200 m. Tu nas je dočekao neki objekat koji nije do sada pominjan, niti se nalazi u informaciji iz 2008-e godine. Prepostavljam da se radi o pothodniku. Pogled sa zapada.
> 
> 
> 
> Mašine pored.
> 
> 
> 
> Pothodnik još jednom.
> 
> 
> 
> Sada smo na cesti u Krnetama. Gledamo ka Banjaluci.
> 
> 
> 
> Gledamo i ka Gradiški.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled na dolje, na tlo.
> 
> 
> 
> Pothodnik sa istoka.
> 
> 
> 
> Još jedna slika bez ometanja sunca.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

northern section of this motorway



BNX said:


> Slikano danas.
> 
> 
> Cerovljani (N. Topola - Berek - Čatrnja)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smjer Banja Luka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smjer Gradiška
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Čatrnja
> 
> Smjer Banja Luka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smjer Sava
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemam slike zbog današnje dosadne kiše, ali i na Mahovljanskoj petlji sam uočio vidan napredak u zemljanim radovima...


----------



## diegobonazzi

Hi! I would like to travel from the end of the A1 croatian motorway to Montenegro avoiding the Dubrovnik region. Can someone tell me the leght and the road conditions for this route:
VELIKI PROLOG (CRO) - LJUBUSKI - CAPLINA - STOLAC - LJUBINJE - TREBINJE - HERCEGNOVI (MNE)
Thanks!


----------



## Bad_Hafen

I am not sure for the length, but the road is ok typical highway 1+1


----------



## diegobonazzi

Can you post or link a detailed roadmap of this area where I can see also small villages?
In internet I didn't find any good one and there's not any routeplanner (googlemaps, viamichelin, tomtom) who include local roads of BiH and Mne.
Thanks!


----------



## Bad_Hafen

there is a map of BiH, but it is bit old, now you have highway between Trebinje and Herceg Novi. 

http://vijesti.gorila.hr/var/mojpor...9-1-cro-HR/auto_karta_bosne_i_hercegovine.jpg

One suggestion from Ljubinje or Stolac don´t go to Bileca, but to Trebinje it is faster.


----------



## diegobonazzi

Please, confirm me if the route I put down is correct:

Vrgorac
Veliki Prolog (turn left)
<<BIH BORDER>>
Crveni Grm
Humac
Ljubuski (turn right)
Capljina
Borojevici
Stolac
Zegulie
Ljubinje
Velicani
Dobromani
Lug
Trebinje (turn right and then left)
Cicevo
Grab (turn left)
<<MNE BORDER>>
Krusevice
Herceg Novi

Some towns appears in some map and in others don't. Is it possible that they changed names of the localities after the war?

THANKS!!!


----------



## diegobonazzi

...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

From Vrgorac you have road signs pointing *Medjugorje *just follow it. There are enough them don´t worry. 
In *Ljubuski *follow sings for *Capljina*, from there to *Stolac*. In Stolac turn right don´t go straight and after that it will be *Ljubinje, Trebinje* in Trebinje look for *Herceg Novi*.
I don´t know every single village on the route but it is not important to know those villages. You only have to follow signs and know these towns I mentioned. When you road it is obvious where you should drive.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

one more thing in Republika Srpska you may come across only cyrilic signs so you have to memrozie that Tребиње = Trebinje and Херцег Нови = Herceg Novi


----------



## diegobonazzi

Thanks! You've been very helpful.
I calculated that this route shold be around 170km, exactly the same as passing throught Dubrovnik.
Considering the traffic in summer time on Jadranska Magistrala I think it can be a good altrnative.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

It could especially if you use motorway all thee way to V. Prolog. Because from V. Prolog to Jadranska magistrala is long and bad road.


----------



## diegobonazzi

Finally I found an updated online map of BiH: http://www.openstreetmap.org/
(to see local road in R.Srpska zoom in until they appear)


----------



## diegobonazzi

Is this section of the Trebinje bypass now opened?


----------



## geronimo_rs

diegobonazzi said:


> Finally I found an updated online map of BiH: http://www.openstreetmap.org/
> (to see local road in R.Srpska zoom in until they appear)


http://www.putevirs.com/putnamreza/mapa.html



diegobonazzi said:


> Is this section of the Trebinje bypass now opened?


Yes.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Some new development of the motorway Banja Luka - Gradiska








[/URL]
byM4k5
aka Maks


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Mahovljani interchange connecting future motorways Banja Luka - Gradiska and Banja Luka - Doboj 


byM4k5 said:


> *Mahovljanska petlja*
> 
> Datum: 04.09.2010.
> 
> Približavamo se Mahovljanskoj petlji iz smijera Laktaša.
> 
> 
> 
> Radovi na skidanju zemljišta između tunela Laktaši i Mahovljanske petlje.
> 
> 
> 
> Objekat, koji po svemu sudeći, će biti podvožnjak za ovaj lokalni put, po kojem se krećemo.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled na nasip trake Banjaluka - Doboj. Vidljivo je da se uklapaju podvožnjak i nasip.
> 
> 
> 
> Podvožnjak iz drugog ugla. Meni lično se čini da je uzak za puni profil. No, sačekajmo da vidimo šta su ovdje osmislili.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled na obe trake Banjaluka - Gradiška i obrnuto. Gledamo ka Gradiški.
> 
> 
> 
> Gledamo sa lota 3 prema Mahovljanskoj petlji i vidimo da je počelo nasipanje kraka prema Gradiški.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Green *on the map in area of Mahovljani interchange 



byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, lot 3*
> 
> Datum: 04.09.2010.
> 
> Pothodnik u Krnetama. Pogled sa zapada.
> 
> 
> 
> Radnici Vidonija odlaza na posao u smijeru "teškog terena". U pozadini slike se nazire kontrolni toranj banjalučkog aerodroma.
> 
> 
> 
> "Generalštab" Vidonija.
> 
> 
> 
> Parkiralište, kako automobila, tako i mašina. Zadnji put, kada sam ovuda prolazio, bilo je više naparkiranih mašina.
> 
> 
> 
> Lokacija Romanovci. Gledamo ka Banjaluci, te možemo vidjeti i odmaralište u kadru.
> 
> 
> 
> Okret za 180 stepeni, te bacamo pogled ka Gradiški.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Orange *on the map



byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, lot 2, lokacija Vilusi*
> 
> Datum: 04.09.2010.
> 
> Pravljenje nasipa oko podvožnjaka na stacionaži 29,515. Aktivno se radi i stalno ima prašine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ovako je to izgledalo prije tri sedmice.
> 
> 
> 
> Kilometar i po sjevernije.
> 
> 
> 
> Dvije slike nadvožnjaka u Vilusima na stacionaži 27,970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most preko potoka Borna.
> 
> 
> 
> Malo sjevernije od mosta. Geotekstil i gornji nasip na desnoj strani puta.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Orange *on map


byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, lot 2, lokacija Mašići*
> 
> Datum: 04.09.2010.
> 
> "Tema" ovog posta je nadvožnjak u Mašićima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U trenutku slikanja bili su radovi na postavljanju bočnih ploča.
> 
> 
> 
> Par sati kasnije. Pogled na nasip.
> 
> 
> 
> Pomjerili smo se malo bliže.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled prema Gradiški.
> 
> 
> 
> Beton, armatura i uzengije.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled prema Banjaluci. Kako kamioni Integrala još uvijek jurcaju, tako ima i prašine.
> 
> 
> 
> Još jedna slika sa puta.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

This is also *orange *map part 



byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, lot 2, lokacija Cerovljani*
> 
> Datum: 04.09.2010.
> 
> Pogled sa južnog nadvožnjaka u Cerovljanima (stacionaža 23,165) prema Banjaluci prije tri sedmice.
> 
> 
> 
> Sve isto, ali juče. Vidimo da asfaltiranje napreduje. Takođe, i radovi na nadvožnjaku napreduju. Bočne ploče su postavljene, a slijedi postavljanje ivičnjaka.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled prema Gradiški.
> 
> 
> 
> Pristupna saobraćajnica za petlju Berek. Pogled iz Bereka sa regionalnog puta R477.
> 
> 
> 
> Par sati kasnije u povratku. Pogled na petlju Berek sa juga. Desno na slici se može primjetiti gomila materijala (npr. cijevi), pa se može pretpostaviti da se odavde materijal distribuiše po gradilištu.
> 
> Kako nemam više slika odavde, mogu reći da su pristupne rampe petlje na pola završene. Ostalo je da se asfaltiraju, te završni radovi. Ovo je i logično, da bi se spriječili ljudi da masovno ulaze na gradilište.
> 
> 
> 
> Asfalt južno od petlje Berek.
> 
> 
> 
> Približavamo se nadvožnjaku sa početka posta.
> 
> 
> 
> Bliži ugao.
> 
> 
> 
> Opet smo se popeli. Pogled ka Banjaluci.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled ka Gradiški. Da se primjetiti da ljudi već koriste ovaj autoput za svoja lokalna putovanja.
> 
> 
> 
> Još jednom pogled na katran.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Green *on the map, northern part


byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, lot 1, dionica Cerovljani - Lužani*
> 
> Datum: 04.09.2010.
> 
> Sjeverni nadvožnjak u Cerovljanima (stacionaža 20,252), kojeg smo imali prilike da vidimo u video snimku par postova prije. Pogled ka Gradiški.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled ka Banjaluci. Mjesto, gdje se nalazi kamion, je približno granica između prvog i drugog lota.
> 
> 
> 
> Malo centriranja.
> 
> 
> 
> Okret za 180 stepeni, da bacimo pogled prema Gradiški. Dok sam ja slikao, bager ispod se bavio sredjivanjem nasipa oko nadvožnjaka.
> 
> 
> 
> Nadvožnjak sa boka. Pomenuti bager je na zadatku.
> 
> 
> 
> Sada smo malo više od kilometra sjevernije. Ovo je saobraćajnica koja vodi do podvožnjaka/pothodnika na stacionaži 18,400.
> 
> 
> 
> Popeli smo se na autoput. Gledamo prema Banjaluci, a u kadru nam je most preko kanala Jurkovica.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled prema Gradiški. U daljini se vidi nadvožnjak na stacionaži 17,550.
> 
> 
> 
> Nasip i asfalt.
> 
> 
> 
> Podvožnjak/pothodnik sa boka.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Green *on the map, northern part


byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, lot 1, lokacija Čatrnja*
> 
> Datum: 04.09.2010.
> 
> U Čatrnji smo. Negdje smo na pola puta između Čatrnjanske petlje i Save. Pogled ka Savi (nema smisla reći "ka Gradiški", jer je Gradiška malo istočnije ). Ovo je inače lokacija gdje je trebao biti još jedan nadvožnjak, ali eto nije napravljen.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled ka Banjaluci. U daljini se može vidjeti nadvožnjak na stacionaži 12,348.
> 
> 
> 
> Kraj autoputa. Pogled prema Banjaluci.
> 
> 
> 
> Slojevi asfalta.
> 
> 
> 
> Lokacija budućeg mosta. Pogled prema Savi, do koje je još oko 600 m, i Hrvatskoj.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled na kraj autoputa sa nasipa kraj Save.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*Green *on the map, northern part 



byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, lot 1, dionica Čatrnja - Cerovljani*
> 
> Datum: 04.09.2010.
> 
> Nadvožnjak na stacionaži 12,348.
> 
> 
> 
> Između prethodnog nadvožnjaka i petlje u Čatrnji, koja se nazire u daljini.
> 
> 
> 
> Petlja u Čatrnji. Za nju važi isto što i za petlju Berek, kada su u pitanju rampe.
> 
> 
> 
> Nadvožnjak na stacionaži 14,919.
> 
> 
> 
> Ravna dionica dužine 2,5 km kroz Lužane.
> 
> 
> 
> Nadvožnjak na stacionaži 17,550. Prije njega je odmorište, koje se juče nasipalo.
> 
> 
> 
> Između prethodnog nadvožnjaka i mosta preko kanala Jurkovica.
> 
> 
> 
> Poslije mosta slijedi blaži uspon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sjeverni nadvožnjak u Cerovljanima na stacionaži 20,252.
> 
> 
> 
> Do ovog nadvožnjaka je stigao habajući sloj asfalta.
> 
> 
> 
> Na granici smo između prvog i drugog lota. Odavde više nema ni pomoćne trake.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

and for the end interactive map on Google maps

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en...a526d&t=h&z=10


----------



## Bad_Hafen

bridge Laktaši


BNX said:


>


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Bridge on the same motorway 


BNX said:


>


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*tunnel Laktasi*



BNX said:


> Portal na sjevernoj strani (Gradiška)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled iz tunela prema Mahovljanskoj petlji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unutrašnjost tunela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portal tunela na južnoj strani (Banja Luka)


----------



## CrazySerb

Stunning photos - hard to believe that this will finally be finished soon:cheers:

Btw, what is the quality of Bijeljina's connection with Belgrade-Sid (HR) motorway? I'd like to see a motorway there one day too.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

why finally tey are building it not three years. 

BN connection with BLG is ok, there are 2 routs over Raca and Pavlovic bridge.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Serbian Sarajevo - Pale - Jahorina (u/c)









































































Sarajevo valley










Serbian Sarajevo










Thanks dejvidbovi.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

intersection of expresway and motorway in Klasnice near Banja Luka. 





BNX said:


> Glamočani - spoj BP i AP


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*motorway Banja Luka - Gradiska UC*



BNX said:


> Nadvožnjak 17550





BNX said:


> Most 18450





BNX said:


> Nadvožnjak 20252


----------



## Bad_Hafen

.....


BNX said:


> LOT 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petlja Berek 21625





BNX said:


> Nadvožnjak 23165


----------



## Bad_Hafen

expresway widening near Banja Luka



byM4k5 said:


> *Magistralni put M16 Banjaluka - Klašnice*
> 
> Datum: 10.10.2010.
> 
> Nalazimo se na nadvožnjaku u Zalužanima. Pogled prema Klašnicama.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled prema Banjaluci.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

widening........



BNX said:


> Proširenje BP


----------



## Bad_Hafen

connecting expresway and motorway


byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, spajanje sa magistralnim putem M16*
> 
> Datum: 02.10.2010.
> 
> Glamočani, standardna lokacija, gledamo ka Gradiški. Možemo primjetiti da je nasip širi no prije dvije sedmice. Takođe, može se primjetiti da su instalirane neke instalacije u nasip.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled ka Banjaluci.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom. Radnici su na zadatku, sredjuje se kanal za kanalice drenaže.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom prve slike.
> 
> 
> 
> Video panorama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pomjerili smo se malo dalje, nekih 300 m. Ponajbolja lokacija za panoramu spoja.
> 
> 
> 
> Rotiramo na lijevo. Mjesto spajanja trake Banjaluka - Gradiška.
> 
> 
> 
> Još malo rotacije.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom. Pogled na traku, za koju pretpostavljam da će privremeno preusmjeravati saobraćaj od Klašnica prema Banjaluci.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom na spoj trake Gradiška - Banjaluka.
> 
> 
> 
> Video panorama.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

near connection 



byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, lokacija Klašnice*
> 
> Datum: 02.10.2010.
> 
> Magistralni put M16, autoput, kanalica, zaštita od odrona i ograda.
> 
> 
> 
> Lokacija, gdje počinje autoput, tj. zaustavna traka.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoj magistralnog puta M16 i regionalnog puta R480 i autoput iznad njih (na slici ispod).
> 
> 
> 
> Klašnički tunel sa juga.
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama.
> 
> 
> 
> Petlja odnosno podvožnjak u Klašnicama. U pozadini je Most pobjede.
> 
> 
> 
> Opet nadvožnjak.
> 
> 
> 
> Tunel Klašnice, dug 416 m.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

motorway BL-Gradiska


byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, lokacija Jakupovci*
> 
> Datum: 02.10.2010.
> 
> Nalazimo se na nadvožnjaku u Jakupovcima. Pogled prema Gradiški.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled ka Banjaluci. U pozadini se vidi tunel Klašnice.
> 
> 
> *
> current highway that will be local road after motorway construction*


----------



## Bad_Hafen

.........


byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, vijadukt Bogdanovac i tunel Laktaši*
> 
> Datum: 02.10.2010.
> 
> Zapadna traka tunela (smijer Gradiška - Banjaluka).
> 
> 
> 
> Istočna traka tunela (smijer Banjaluka - Gradiška)
> 
> 
> 
> Radovi na nasipu dionice, koju je vođa projetka okarakterisao kao gotovu.
> 
> 
> 
> Ograda, koja dopire i do dna kanala.
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama vijadukta Bogdanovac (tako piše na tabli). Do sada smo ga zvali Laktaši.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

further north



byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Gradiška, tunel Laktaši i Mahovljanska petlja*
> 
> Datum: 02.10.2010.
> 
> Prilazimo podvožnjaku između tunela Laktaši i Mahovljanske petlje. Pogled na desno, na znakove.
> 
> 
> 
> Pomenuti podvožnjak i tunel Laktaši u kadru.
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama Mahovljanske petlje (lijevo) i kraka ka Banjaluci (desno). U kadru (dolje) su i češki radnici koji premjeravaju teren i klizište.
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama samo petlje.
> 
> 
> 
> Drugi ugao.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled na čiku, koj vrši neka mjerenja.
> 
> 
> 
> Još jedan ugao podvožnjaka i tunela Laktaši.
> 
> 
> 
> Češka vozila i razigrana djeca na putu.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled mjesto gdje autoput postaje magistrala, što će ostati tako do završetka Mahovljanske petlje. U pozadini se vidi još jedno klizište, koje će se vjerovatno sanirati.
> 
> 
> 
> Video panorama.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

...


byM4k5 said:


> Popeli smo se iznad tunela Laktaši. Pogled na traku iz smijera Banjaluke i spoj.
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama sa tunela.
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama Mahovljanske petlje.
> 
> 
> 
> Drugi ugao.
> 
> 
> 
> Traka iz smijera Banjaluke.
> 
> 
> 
> Sada smo na klizištu, koje se vidi lijevo na prethodnoj slici. Panorama Mahovljanske petlje.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Mahovljani knot



byM4k5 said:


> Nalazimo se pored puta nekoliko metara od podvožnjaka petlje. Pogled prema Gradiški.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled prema Doboju.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled prema Banjaluci i na podvožnjak.
> 
> 
> 
> Drugi ugao.
> 
> 
> 
> Radovi na temelju objekta, čija svrha mi nije jasna.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled prema Doboju, iz drugog ugla.
> 
> 
> 
> Podvožnjak.
> 
> 
> 
> Video panorama podvožnjaka.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

connection with highway M16



byM4k5 said:


> *Mahovljanska petlja, spajanje sa magistralnim putem M16*
> 
> Datum: 02.10.2010.
> 
> Tri slike neravnih linija po putu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video panorama spoja.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

2.


> Tunel Klašnice
> 
> Prvi tunel na dionici. Svidja mi se sto postoji video nadzor, ventilacija, a minus mi je odsustvo dinamičke signalizacije i mozda ne bi bilo lose da su ga malo bolje unutra oznacili svijetlecim diodama i okrecili u bijelo.
> Inace ulazni portal mi je lijep.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

3.


> Prema Laktašima.
> 
> Svidja mi se što su stavljene zastite od buke, koje su prilicno neutralne i neupadljive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oznake za kilometrazu su ok, ali mi je bezveze sto ima samo E oznaka, a ne i nacionalna A oznaka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ovdje kao da postoji uspon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ovdje mi se svidja razdvojenost traka tj. razlicita visina, a i rastinje izmedju.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

4.


> Vijadukt Bogdanovac 250m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> priblizavanja drugom tunelu na dionici
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunel Laktaši, kraći nego prvi.
> Takodjer fin portal, malo jednostavniji nego kod prvog tunela i neupadljiva zastita od buke.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

5.


> Kraj AP i prikljucenje na Mahovljansku petlju tj M16.


----------



## Verso

Nice! How long is this section?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

it is short 6km
That is the first section from Glamočani to Mahovljanska petlja


----------



## Bad_Hafen

..


byM4k5 said:


> Pogled sa pomenutog nadvožnjaka u smijeru Gradiške.
> 
> 
> 
> 3x.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

..


byM4k5 said:


> Pogled u smijeru Banjaluke.
> 
> 
> 
> 3x.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

from other side


byM4k5 said:


> Južni portal Klašničkog tunela.
> 
> 
> 
> 2x.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Direction Banja Luka



byM4k5 said:


> Ulazna traka Klašničke petlje.
> 
> 
> 
> Drugi ugao.
> 
> 
> 
> 2x.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Direction Banja Luka



byM4k5 said:


> Pogled sa Klašničkog tunela u smijeru Banjaluke.





byM4k5 said:


>


----------



## Bad_Hafen

the other side of the tunnel 



byM4k5 said:


> Ulaz u klašnički tunel iz smijera Gradiške.
> 
> 
> 
> 4x.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

there is lot of water in this area



byM4k5 said:


> Par manjih mostova za potočiće.


----------



## Larmey

Seems that Bosnia-Herzegovina is rapidly improving its infrastructure! :cheers:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^looking your posts I can only conclude that you have strange hobby.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

lafreak84 said:


> ^^ Thanks. Does the motorway end in Glamočani or will it continue all the way to Banja Luka? Is the "Mahovljanska petlja" already being built as we speak? What is the deadline for the whole motorway? Are Croatians building their part?


From Glamocani to Banja Luka there is expressway 2x2, without hard shoulders. It is being upgraded at the moment, widened and central concrete barrier, street lighting etc. will be installed. 
From Glamocani in direction Banja Luka and further to Split full profile motorway should be build. There is ongoing procedure. After constrction of motorway Glamocani -Banjaluka - Kupres -Split the existing exressway will serve as a Banjaluka tangential motorway. 

Mahovljanska petlja is under construction and extensive work is happening on that site. 

Deadline is i think end of this year and Croatian are not building their part, and the new Sava bridge is also problematic.


----------



## lafreak84

So if I understand correctly, the motorway ends in Glamočani where the expressway continues towards Banja Luka. Are these two going to be linked together? Future motorway to Split will be a bypass (a new motorway) or will it be the current motorway+expressway running through Banja Luka and out towards Croatia?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Here I hope with the photo it will be more clear. 

Motorway (green) ends in Glamocani (for now). 

In Glamocani it connects to an expressway (blue) direction Banja Luka
Here is the photo looking direction Banja Luka




























Here is the one looking direction Gradiska










Future motorway to Split will be a bypass, a whole new motorway. On the map you can see it will go direction south-west from Glamocani. 

Expressway will stay as the road leading only to Banja Luka.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

You've asked before about Mahovljanska petlja construction. 
Here are few BNX photos from march



















and these are the works on upgrading expressway


----------



## lafreak84

^^ Thanks a lot for the map and pictures, it's a lot clearer now. As I take it, the bypass will pass Banja Luka on the left side rather than on the right side. Is there any specific reason behind that since the expressway/dual carriageway/2x2 boulevard is already on the left side of the city.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Existing expresway goes trough the city, not bypassing it, it used to bypass it 30 years ago when it was planed and built, but now the city has grown so we need a new bypass. 
And why west? Because southern from Banja Luka you have Vrbas canyon and the only way to bypass it is going over Manjaca mountain and that means going west.


----------



## CrazySerb

*EBRD Mulls 70 Mln Euro Loan for Motorway Section in Serb Republic*



> 24.6.2011 9:15:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development said it is considering a loan of up to 70 million euro ($99.8 million) to finance the construction of a section from a major motorway in Bosnia’s Serb Republic.
> 
> The 37.8-kilometre long Prnjavor–Doboj motorway section is part of the 76-kilometre motorway from the Republic’s main city, Banja Luka, to Doboj, both in northern Bosnia, the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) said on its website earlier this week.


:cheers:

Mahovljani interchange, already U/C, is where the new Banja Luka-Doboj motorway will branch off from the exisitng Banja Luka - Gradiska motorway...


----------



## woho

CrazySerb said:


> ... will branch off from the exisitng Banja Luka - Gradiska motorway...


*existing motorway*
since when ???


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Since April 30, 2011.


----------



## sallae2

Few post from Serbian forum, posted in last couple of weeks, covering work in progress in Srpska ...




medi84 said:


> Blue is expressway, Green is motorway. At meeting point of expressway & motorway, to the west should continue Banja Luka by-pass motorway. Expressway is city connection to by-pass / motorway.





byM4k5 said:


> *Expressway Banja Luka - Klašnice, Section Derviši - Trn*
> 
> Date: 02.08.2011.
> 
> Starting from Prijedor interchange.





byM4k5 said:


> Expressway is getting close to the final look.


----------



## sallae2

..


byM4k5 said:


>





byM4k5 said:


> Claustrophobia.  When snow covers it, it will be like a bobsleigh track.





byM4k5 said:


> Asphalt laying in progress.


----------



## sallae2

..


byM4k5 said:


> Getting close to the viaduct.





byM4k5 said:


>





byM4k5 said:


>


----------



## sallae2

..


byM4k5 said:


> Returning to our lane.





byM4k5 said:


>





byM4k5 said:


> This is where we exit Expressway.


----------



## sallae2

..


BNX said:


> *Mahovljani interchange*
> 
> Works at bridge fence on a lane Banja Luka - Gradiška
> 
> East side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West side





BNX said:


> *Lot 1*
> 
> Asphalt has reached the rest area at Lužani ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some bad spots again ...





BNX said:


> *Lot 3*
> 
> Work is continuing, except few spots near landslide areas at lane Gradiška - BL, and near overpass at Krnete, the whole section layed with asphalt. Picture shows fresh asphalt near Mahovljani overpass.


----------



## sallae2

..


byM4k5 said:


> *Expressway Banja Luka - Klašnice, Section Derviši - Trn*
> 
> Date: 05.08.2011.





byM4k5 said:


> Tying blocks ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... traffic on a hold
> 
> 
> 
> New lane's markings 2 km further.


----------



## sallae2

..


byM4k5 said:


> Let see how it looks from higher point. A view towards Klašnice.
> 
> 
> 
> 3x.
> 
> 
> 
> 12x.





byM4k5 said:


> West side lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> East side lanes.


----------



## sallae2

..


byM4k5 said:


> A view towards Banja Luka.
> 
> 
> 
> 3x.
> 
> 
> 
> 12x.





byM4k5 said:


> West side lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> East side lanes.


----------



## sallae2

..


BNX said:


> *Lot 3*
> 
> A track Gradiška - BL is asphalt layed, except two parts, near Mahovljani and Kobatovci, combined length unpaved is around 1 km. At background a Mahovljani interchange can be seen.





BNX said:


> *Expressway*
> 
> Temporary marking





BNX said:


> *Mahovljani interchange*





BNX said:


> *Mahovljani interchange*


----------



## sallae2

..


BNX said:


>





BNX said:


>





BNX said:


> *Lot 3*
> 
> A view from overpass at Krnete, towards Gradiška.


----------



## sallae2

last part ..




byM4k5 said:


> *Expressway Banja Luka - Klašnice*
> 
> Date: 11.08.2011.
> 
> Viaduct almost got fenceless.





byM4k5 said:


> Drainage works at Section from Trn towards Glamočani.





byM4k5 said:


> Thru Glamočani is still unchanged.


----------



## sallae2

Google Translation



BiH

*Banja Luka-Doboj highway will cost 401 million euros*


DEJAN ŠAJINOVIĆ - 22/08/2011 22:00

BANJA LUKA - The RS Government will be at tomorrow's meeting in Doboj thematic review information about current activities on the preparation of the construction of the highway Banjaluka - Doboj, with a proposal and preliminary decisions.

After the session, Alekandar Džombić, Prime Minister of RS, will be attending and signing the preliminary contract between the Public Enterprise "Motorways of the RS" Banja Luka and the Chinese company for roads and bridges CRBC.

How do we learn from the RS government, *pre-contract*, which will be approved tomorrow, it is envisaged that the *highway built by the Chinese* company for roads and bridges, CRBC, which will, as required, *to engage a subcontractor firms from the Republic of Srpska*, and that will be used to build *local materials and resources*.

Learns that the *agreed price* between the "highways RS" and CRBC-million and *5.58 million per kilometer*, or that the total price of the *72 km long motorway will be around 401 million euros*.

It is envisaged that *the loan for 85 percent* of the funds needed to build the highway *approved by the Chinese Exim Bank*, while the rest of the RS provided from the budget, and it is a means that RS has already invested so far. Namely, the RS *has already completed around 90 percent of the expropriation of land* that will go the route, and via Zagreb IGH developed preliminary design, which was subsequently audited.

Dusan Topic, director of "motorways of the RS", we still could not disclose details preliminary, but said that all preparatory work should be completed this year and that *construction should begin in early spring 2012*.

"Everything depends only on the Chinese banks, as it needs to approve the loan. Ideally, if this year it has been a credit agreement, we would have signed and construction contract, and this year started with preparations related to the finalization of project documents and suiting the final performer of the project that the Chinese would adjust its methodology, "said the topic and added that the construction of longer than three years.

He said that this contract will be cheaper in relation to the contract that the Government had planned to sign with Austrian "Strabag", which was dropped because he could not find the money.
"The contract with "Strabag" was a concession, and this agreement with our Chinese credit line. The concession is otherwise generally more expensive, but the state does not have to borrow. On the other hand, the construction by borrowing is cheaper, but the state had to borrow" said Topic.

"Motorways of the RS", along with consulting house "Deloit" in cooperation with the Ministry of Transport and Communications RS prepared the necessary documents for the case that the highway is built on the basis of a concession for the case to be built under the provisions of the Law on Public Procurement.

In Beijing, 26th May, 2010. year, Milorad Dodik, a former Prime Minister of Republika Srpska, signed a memorandum of understanding on cooperation in construction of transport infrastructure with a Chinese corporation for roads and bridges, and the office of economic and commercial counselor of the Embassy of China in Bosnia in July 2010th issued a letter of support.

*Highway figures*

5.58 million euros per kilometer
401 million euros will cost the construction of 72 kilometers
85 percent of the funds needed to build a highway will provide Chinese Exim Bank


----------



## Vertigo

Does anyone know about the current state of road M5/E761 between (Pale -) Praca - Dina Valley? It looks like a beautiful route, but according to pictures I found on Google Earth, the road is unpaved (at least east of Praca). 










It this route drivable with a regular car?


----------



## CrazySerb

*Motorway by mid 2014*



> 24.8.2011 11:30:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> The construction of the motorway Banja Luka-Doboj, worth around EUR 401m, will start in spring next year, and this infrastructural facility could be finished on July 1, 2014. This was announced after representative of the company China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) and representative of Autoputevi Republike Srpske signed a precontract on the projecting and construction. Signing of the precontract was announced after the session of the Government of the Republic of Srpska in which the information on former activities on the preparation of the construction of the motorway with the suggestion of the decision and the precontract was discussed.
> (Nezavisne novine)


:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

*EUR 70m from EBRD for the motorway*



> 29.8.2011 15:03:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> The Republic of Srpska should incur a debt of EUR 70m from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) for the construction of the 38-kilometres-long east section of the motorway Banja Luka-Doboj, which should be finished at the end of 2014.
> 
> In the latest session, the Council of Ministers of B-H adopted the initiative of the Ministry of Finance and Treasury of B-H for leading negotiations on the signing of the contract on the lease for the first phase of construction of this motorway. This initiative states that the entire amount of the loan was allocated to the Republic of Srpska, and the repayment deadline is 15 years, including the three-year grace period.
> (Glas Srpske)


With Chinese banks financing the Banja Luka - Doboj motorway, this money may be redirected towards other road-building
projects.


----------



## CrazySerb

Edit.


----------



## CrazySerb

Visualiazation of the most important objects on the future Banja Luka - Doboj motorway:


----------



## Filipdr

CrazySerb said:


> Visualiazation of the most important objects on the future Banja Luka - Doboj motorway:


I doubt that this will be built soon...


----------



## CrazySerb

^^

Well, it has just been confirmed that the approval of a ~400 million euro Chinese EXIM bank loan for construction of the 72km Banja Luka - Doboj motorway should happen within the next two weeks.:cheers:

Its expected that China's Road & Bridge Corporation (CRBC) will carry out the work.


----------



## Filipdr

CrazySerb said:


> ^^
> 
> Well, it has just been confirmed that the approval of a ~400 million euro Chinese EXIM bank loan for construction of the 72km Banja Luka - Doboj motorway should happen within the next two weeks.:cheers:
> 
> Its expected that China's Road & Bridge Corporation (CRBC) will carry out the work.


Nice for BIH then...


----------



## Christophorus

i´m allowing myself to quote this, because it belongs to this topic:



BNX said:


> *E-661*
> 
> Final stage of the construction on sections 1, 2 and 3, running from the northern border with Croatia towards Banja Luka. The paving of this 26km stretch is completed, with works focusing on the roadside, drainage, central barrier and outer fence. Authorities insist the works are going to be completed by the end of November 2011. However, considering that Mahovljani interchange - which separates this part of the highway from the section already in use - is not going to be ready by then, it is likely that the opening of the highway will take place only in the spring.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

expressway Banja Luka - Klasnice rekonstruction

Photo by *byM4k5*










light pools


----------



## Bad_Hafen

reconstruction continues


----------



## Verso

^^ Nice that they decided to repave it. I think it's also higher standard now?


----------



## Filipdr

Verso said:


> ^^ Nice that they decided to repave it. I think it's also higher standard now?


I think so, I'm not sure...


----------



## x-type

i think previously there were not acceleration and deceleration lanes, at least not that long


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^acceleration lanes were there as well, but the difference is that few new gas station has been built and now the acceleration lanes have been added there.


Verso said:


> ^^ Nice that they decided to repave it. I think it's also higher standard now?


It has the same designation as an expressway, speed limit is also the same 100, but the road has been widened, middle barrier and street lights installed.


----------



## Majevčan

CrazySerb said:


> ^^
> 
> Well, it has just been confirmed that the approval of a ~400 million euro Chinese EXIM bank loan for construction of the 72km Banja Luka - Doboj motorway should happen within the next two weeks.:cheers:
> 
> Its expected that China's Road & Bridge Corporation (CRBC) will carry out the work.


Do you have a source?


----------



## CrazySerb

*Banja Luka – Gradiska motorway opening after 7 years*



> 14.11.2011 15:13:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> *Republika Srpska’s transport minister Nedeljko Cubrilovic announced that the Banja Luka – Gradiska motorway would open this month, after seven years of construction.*
> 
> Initial 37 kilometres will open then, but the Mahovljani intersection still needs to be finished for full completion. A working group is being formed momentarily to select a builder for the Sava bridge worth around EUR 28 million (an agreement about this was signed with the Croatian side recently).
> 
> Relating to negotiations with Chinese partners on the Banja Luka – Doboj motorway, the minister said how it seems they had managed to ensure financial backing for the project.
> (Nezavisne novine)


:cheers:


----------



## Foolish Farmer

As far is i know there is no working-progress on the section zenica-svilaj. When will the construction work start?


----------



## niskogradnja

Foolish Farmer said:


> As far is i know there is no working-progress on the section zenica-svilaj. When will the construction work start?


Well, you posted your question in the wrong thread. This one is only about motorways in the bosnian entity with the missleading name Republika Srpka (since not all constitutional nationalities are included in the name of the entity, but are for sure legal and legitime inhabitants)

Zenica- Svilaj lies in the bosnian entity with the name Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina (with the exception of Doboj region, which is in Republika Srpska again.) which is also missleading since Republika Srpska is a part of B&H as well. 

Federation of B&H is not represented in this section of highways&autobahns but we have the thread about bosnian (when I say bosnian, I mean bosnian-herzegovinian) motorways, which is not excluding motorways in Republika Srpska. Republika Srpska has also regions which are bosnian and others which are herzegovinian.:nuts: (Bosnia, Herzegovina- historical names; Republika Srpska, Federation of B&H- political terms)

I know, it is complicated to understand.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

niskogradnja said:


> Well, you posted your question in the wrong thread. This one is only about motorways in the bosnian entity with the missleading name Republika Srpka (since not all constitutional nationalities are included in the name of the entity, but are for sure legal and legitime inhabitants)
> 
> Zenica- Svilaj lies in the bosnian entity with the name Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina (with the exception of Doboj region, which is in Republika Srpska again.) which is also missleading since Republika Srpska is a part of B&H as well.
> 
> Federation of B&H is not represented in this section of highways&autobahns but we have the thread about bosnian (when I say bosnian, I mean bosnian-herzegovinian) motorways, which is not excluding motorways in Republika Srpska. Republika Srpska has also regions which are bosnian and others which are herzegovinian.:nuts: (Bosnia, Hercegovina- historical names; Republika Srpska, Federation of B&H- political terms)
> 
> I now, it is complicated to understand.


I've been in BiH. In Odzak (Bosnian Federation) and Gradacac (Bosnian Federation). Between the two cities is the Repulika Srpska..... and yes it's not so easy to understand


----------



## Bad_Hafen

niskogradnja said:


> Well, you posted your question in the wrong thread. This one is only about motorways in the bosnian entity with the missleading name Republika Srpka (since not all constitutional nationalities are included in the name of the entity, but are for sure legal and legitime inhabitants)
> 
> Zenica- Svilaj lies in the bosnian entity with the name Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina (with the exception of Doboj region, which is in Republika Srpska again.) which is also missleading since Republika Srpska is a part of B&H as well.
> 
> Federation of B&H is not represented in this section of highways&autobahns but we have the thread about bosnian (when I say bosnian, I mean bosnian-herzegovinian) motorways, which is not excluding motorways in Republika Srpska. Republika Srpska has also regions which are bosnian and others which are herzegovinian.:nuts: (Bosnia, Herzegovina- historical names; Republika Srpska, Federation of B&H- political terms)
> 
> I now, it is complicated to understand.


Cut the BS and answer him the question if you are able. 

The thread is right because the motorway from Doboj to Odzak is in Republika Srpska. To answer your question that roue is not priority for Republika Srpska and i doubt it will be built before Banja Luka-Doboj motorway is finished.


----------



## shpirtkosova

What is the speed limit on the newly opened motorway? the exits and enterances look fairly dangerous and not up to international standards. Am I correct in assuming this or am I missing something? Does RS use the same highway code as Serbia?


----------



## Majevčan

Bad_Hafen said:


> Cut the BS and answer him the question if you are able.
> 
> The thread is right because the motorway from Doboj to Odzak is in Republika Srpska. To answer your question that roue is not priority for Republika Srpska and i doubt it will be built before Banja Luka-Doboj motorway is finished.


His wet dreams will stay wet dreams so better ignore the troll.


----------



## Majevčan

CrazySerb said:


> *Relating to negotiations with Chinese partners on the Banja Luka – Doboj motorway, the minister said how it seems they had managed to ensure financial backing for the project.
> :cheers:*


*:cheers:
That would be awesome. Let's cross the fingers that something will come out of this.*


----------



## CrazySerb

*EBRD loan to fund motorway*



> 9.12.2011 14:10:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> The Government of Republika Srpska approved taking out a loan of BAM 150 million yesterday from the EBRD for the construction of the Banja Luka – Doboj Motorway, the section between Prnjavor and Doboj in the length of 36.612 kilometres, plus 22.627 kilometres of local roads.
> 
> The loan which has yet to be approved by the entity parliament (NSRS) will be taken out by RS Motorways.
> (Dnevni avaz)


:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

*EBRD gets loan application for motorway*



> 13.12.2011 10:35:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> The head of EBRD’s local office in BH has confirmed receiving a loan application from Republika Srpska in connection with the construction of the Banja Luka – Doboj Motorway.
> 
> He expects an answer would be known in Q1 2012, following an assessment by the bank’s management. Next year, the EBRD is planning to ensure EUR 200 million for projects in BH, and its focus will be on infrastructure, energy and the private sector. A lot of attention will be given to road building and water supply and sewage systems.
> 
> Also, the bank is willing to financially support the privatization of large government companies, and efficient and speedy implementation of its projects will be among key interests in the following period.
> (www.nezavisne.com/Dnevni avaz)
> 
> 
> *Visualization of major infrastructure objects along the future Banja Luka - Doboj motorway*


----------



## byM4k5

*Expressway and motorway Banjaluka - Gradiška, section Trn - Laktaši*

Capturing date: December 19th, 2011

Section from 2:00 is opened 7 months ago.


----------



## byM4k5

*Motorway Banjaluka - Gradiška, section Mahovljani - Čatrnja*

Capturing date: December 19th, 2011

This section is opened 20 days ago.


----------



## CrazySerb

Great videos of the new motorway section, thanks for sharing them with us kay:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Tender for motorway by end of January*

29.12.2011 15:32:00 | Author/Source PressCut



> A public call for tenders to build the Banja Luka – Doboj Motorway (the section from Prnjavor to Doboj) will probably be announced in late January, Republika Srpska transport minister N. Cubrilovic said yesterday after another meeting with representatives of the EBRD about financing for the project.
> 
> Final negotiations will be held in February. The bank has offered standard terms and 2.7 per cent interest rate for a loan of EUR 150 million. Next year, negotiations will start with the EIB about a loan for the second leg (Prnjavor – Banja Luka).
> (Nezavisne novine)


:cheers:


Couple of great new shots of Banja Luka - Gradiska motorway, taken by our forumer BNX:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Bosnia’s Serb Republic, EBRD To Sign 150 Mln Euro Loan Deal in Feb - Transport Min*



> 2.2.2012 10:46:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Bosnia's Serb Republic should sign a 150 million euro ($198 million) loan deal with the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) on February 20-21 to finance the construction of a Banja Luka-Doboj motorway subsection, the entity's transport ministry said.
> 
> The EBRD has approved the loan that is aimed for the construction of a 36 kilometer subsection of the motorway between Prnjavor and Doboj, the Republic's transport ministry said on its website during the weekend, quoting transport minister Nedeljko Cubrilovic as saying in an interview with news daily Vecernje Novosti.


:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Bosnia’s Serb Republic To Start Tendering for Banja Luka-Doboj Road Project in Q1*



> 20.2.2012 11:16:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Bosnia’s Serb Republic plans to start tendering in the first quarter of this year for works and services for a section of the Banja Luka- Doboj motorway in a project for which it is seeking a loan from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD), the international lender said.
> 
> The proposed project has a total estimated value of 180 million euro ($236.86 million) and will require the procurement of construction works for a 36.6 kilometer new motorway section and all related local roads totalling 22.6 kilometers as well as consulting services for works supervision, the EBRD said in a statement posted on its website on Saturday.





> *Signing a loan agreement 29th March*
> 
> Contract a loan of 150 million euros for the construction of the highway Banja Luka - Doboj, Doboj to the Prnjavor, the Serbian Republic and the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development / EBRD / will be signed on 29 March in Banja Luka, confirmed Srni Minister of Transport and Communications Serbian Nedeljko Cubrilovic. He said that the conditions are standard and include an interest rate based on six-month Euribor plus one, with a grace period at the time of construction and repayment period 15 years.
> 
> Čubrilović added that the representatives of EBRD reached complete agreement on the Guarantee Agreement, the Loan Agreement and the support, but that misunderstandings have arisen regarding the interpretation of the guidelines the bank from its consultant, and on the conditions of the tender.
> 
> "We expect that during the day or tomorrow we get a proposal consultant, who will find the best solution for obtaining the tender," said Cubrilovic.
> 
> In negotiations with the EBRD in London, which ended today, attended by the Serbian Finance Minister Zoran Tegeltija, dikrektor Public Enterprise "Serbian Republic of Highways" Dusan Topic and representatives of Ministry of finance.
> 
> Serbian Government in December last year decided that the construction of the highway from Prnjavor to Doboj, 36 kilometers long, built with the help of loans from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development.


:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Bosnia region invites bids in $241 mln highway tender*



> *Feb 28 (Reuters) - Bosnia's Serb Republic on Tuesday invited bidders to express interest in a tender for the construction of a 36-kilometre-long highway section in the north of the Balkan country at an estimated cost of 180 million euros ($241.11 million).*
> 
> The section, linking the towns of Prnjavor and Doboj, will be part of a 76 km motorway from the Serb Republic main city of Banja Luka to Doboj.
> 
> The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) has agreed to extend a 150 million euro loan for the project to the region's Public Motorways Company which will secure the remaining funds, Prime Minister Aleksandar Dzombic said.
> 
> He said that potential bidders for the project could apply until April 28 and that the tendering procedure would be carried out in line with the EBRD standards.
> 
> "We hope that conditions will be in place to start the construction in late May," Dzombic told reporters, adding that completion of works was expected in three years.
> 
> The Serb Republic, one of Bosnia's two autonomous regions, in 2010 scrapped a 2.9 billion euro deal with Strabag after the Austrian builder failed to find funding to build a 430 km road network. The EBRD at the time declined to back the project, citing lack of transparency.



Meanwhile, it looks like EIB (European Investment Bank)) will provide an additional 200 million euro loan to Republika Srpska for construction of Banja Luka-Prnjavor section of motorway, meaning entire 76km of Banja Luka-Doboj motorway could be completed within 3-4 years :cheers:


----------



## smokiboy

I don't see this being a viable route, it seems to be politically motivated.


----------



## Majevčan

smokiboy said:


> I don't see this being a viable route, it seems to be politically motivated.


What do you exactly mean?


----------



## CrazySerb

Pretty much everything in life is politically-motivated

Honestly, while I don't know what's current AADT along this route, I think the new motorway will one day justify the planned spending - as its the best possible connection not only to Doboj, Bosnia-Herzegovina's main railway junction, but also to the north-south Corridor Vc - to the south you have industrial town of Zenica, capital Sarajevo, Mostar and Croatia's port of Ploce while to the north - it links up with Croatia's A3 motorway (Belgrade & Zagreb) as well as Osijek & Hungary/Budapest.

Banja Luka-Doboj motorway is also the first stretch of an eventual direct motorway link-up with Belgrade, via cities of Brcko, Bijeljina & Sabac.


----------



## YU-AMC

Why is it politically motivated? Is it because the motorway is heading towards Serbia?


----------



## smokiboy

What I mean is that you have an existing underused motorway paralleling this proposed one only some 50 km's north of it. It would be a waste of tax payers money. And as Crazy alluded to the AADT is to low to support a new motorway, a wide two lane highway or 'brzi put' would suffice. Since there is already a direct motorway link to Serbia via Croatia (minus a small un-built section) it would make more sense to build this motorway to Zenica and Sarajevo.

@ YU-AMC - not because it would be heading toward Serbia, but because it is political opportunism, pandering, and unnecessary. That money should be used for so many more important things that could improve the living standards of its citizens. Remember the proposed airport at Trebinje, same story. Now the government of RS will spend millions on studies and consultant fees to political cronies.


----------



## sallae2

According to available data from Wikipedia, planned motorway/expressway will connect five most populated places (having more than 600 k) in Srpska 

- Prijedor (105 k) 
- Banja Luka (250 k) 
- Doboj (80 k) 
- Brčko (82 k) 
- Bijeljina (115 k)


Most populated places in Croatia along Belgrade - Zagreb motorway (100 - 150 k) are 

- Kutina (23 k)
- Novska (14 k)
- Nova Gradiška (14 k)
- Slavonski Brod (60 k)
- Županja (12 k)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CrazySerb said:


> Honestly, while I don't know what's current AADT along this route


About 5.000 - 6.000 in rural areas, up to 8.000 near towns and an incidental 10.000 spot.


----------



## x-type

sallae2 said:


> According to available data from Wikipedia, planned motorway/expressway will connect five most populated places (having more than 600 k) in Srpska
> 
> - Prijedor (105 k)
> - Banja Luka (250 k)
> - Doboj (80 k)
> - Brčko (82 k)
> - Bijeljina (115 k)
> 
> Most populated places in Croatia along Belgrade - Zagreb motorway (100 - 150 k) are
> 
> - Kutina (23 k)
> - Novska (14 k)
> - Nova Gradi&#154;ka (14 k)
> - Slavonski Brod (60 k)
> - &#142;upanja (12 k)


These data are for Bosnian cities with surroundings (opcine) with average area of 800 km2 (what is size of 2 Beograds). Bijeljina 100k +? Yeah right


----------



## niskogradnja

sallae2 said:


> most populated places (having more than 600 k) in Srpska (...)
> 
> - Brčko (82 k)


_Brcko District is neither part of the Federation nor of the entity Republika Srpska (RS) and has a single political structure, despite containing large numbers of each of the three ethnic groups. Serbs often still use maps that ignore the existence of Brcko District and show Brcko city and the former corridor as parts of RS._


----------



## sallae2




----------



## Puležan

^^This map shows that motorway Banja Luka - Doboj is justified, because 8000 AADT on the existing road through mountainous terrain is a little bit too much (in Croatia A9 also has low AADT /cca 7000/, but still it was built because it's very important).

But there should also be a motorway connecting Banja Luka and Zenica. This route could become important because there's A11 motorway planned in Croatia (Zagreb-Sisak-Kostajnica), which is partly built, so it could continue through BIH connecting couple of big cities (Prijedor-Banja Luka-Jajce-Travnik-Zenica-Sarajevo) and shortening the route between Zagreb and Sarajevo from ~370 km to ~300 km  If so, there would be a modern road between Banja Luka and Sarajevo, better than today's M16+M5 and shorter than future BL-Doboj motorway :cheers:


----------



## sallae2

Christophorus said:


> Any idea where this is located?


Regional Road R-415 Šipovo - Kupres


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Christophorus said:


> Any idea where this is located?


Here, you can see border.


----------



## Christophorus

thx a lot :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Bosnia’s Serb Republic sees cost of Doboj-Vukosavlje road project at up to 350 mln euro*



> 9.7.2012 16:05:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> BANJA LUKA (Bosnia and Herzegovina), July 9 (SeeNews) – The government of Bosnia’s Serb Republic said it sees the cost of the project for the Doboj-Vukosavlje road section at between 260 million and 350 million euro ($320-$430 million).
> 
> The construction of 46 kilometre section, part of pan-European transport Corridor Vc, is planned to start in 2014 and be completed by 2017, the government said in a statement posted on its website last week.


----------



## CrazySerb

* Serb Republic gets six bids in tollway sys tender*



> 11.7.2012 15:39:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> BANJA LUKA (Bosnia and Herzegovina), July 11 (SeeNews) – Bosnia’s Serb Republic said it has received a total of six bids in a tender for the design of a toll system on the motorway section from Gradiska to Banja Luka.
> 
> A total of 10 companies had bought tender papers, local state-owned construction company Autoputevi RS said in a statement posted on its website on Monday.


----------



## ww87

BNX said:


>


...


----------



## CrazySerb

^^

Couple of aerials...





























:cheers:


----------



## ww87




----------



## CrazySerb

*Croatia, Bosnia's Serb Republic plan to call Sava bridge tender by end-2012*



> 16.7.2012 17:05:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> ZAGREB (Croatia), July 16 (SeeNews) - Croatia and Bosnia's Serb Republic plan to call by the end of 2012 an international tender for the construction of a bridge over the Sava river at Gradiska, the Croatian economy ministry said.
> 
> The building contractor will be picked by an advisory body comprising representatives of both sides, a ministry statement said after the Republic's prime minister, Aleksandar Djombic, met in Banja Luka on Friday with a Croatian delegation led by Croatian economy minister Radimir Cacic.





> *Mahovljani road interchange in Bosnia's Serb Republic opens for traffic*
> 
> 16.7.2012 16:36:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> BANJA LUKA (Bosnia and Herzegovina), July 16 (SeeNews) – The Mahovljani road interchange in Bosnia's Serb Republic has opened for traffic, the entity's state-run motorway company Autoputevi Republike Srpske said.
> 
> The interchange was built by a consortium comprising Czech construction firm OHL ZS and Bosnia’s Niskogradnja, the Serb Republic government said on its website.





> Sunday, 15.07.2012 | 11:10
> 
> *Who will build the highway to Split?*
> Source: SEEbiz
> 
> Chinese companies are interested to build a motorway from Banja Luka to Split via Mliništa, said President Alexander RS Džombić.
> 
> It is true that they are interested. They asked for documentation. In the decision of the Chinese government wants to set aside significant funds for infrastructure projects in the region and support the banks through their contractors, "said Džombić.
> 
> Džombić added that the project concerned and Croatia, noting that it is about 90 kilometers of highway in the Serbian Republic, about 20 kilometers in the Federation and about 20 kilometers from Split.
> 
> "They were very interested to secure a loan on favorable terms, somewhere between three and four per cent, to enter into a position to build this road," said Džombić.
> 
> In the section of the Banja Luka-Gradiska in Mahovljani tomorrow will be opened for traffic Mahovljanska loop, most complex project of road infrastructure in the Republic of Serbian worth 11.5 million.
> 
> This facility will be at full capacity after the road Banja Luka - Doboj which have historically been interested in Chinese.
> 
> The Chinese have been signed for construction of Banja Luka - Doboj, but after breaking several deadlines were not able to provide the required bank guarantee of 400 million euros.


----------



## Puležan

^^Congratulations on this nice new motorway:cheers1:

I have a question. Will this new link Banja Luka-Split be built as full profile motorway (autoput) or an expressway (brzi put)? Also, will there be some kind of new motorway bypass of BL, since the existing expressway is going through the city? Croatia plans an 4-lane expressway from Split to BIH border (direction Livno), part of which is finished (from Split to A1).


----------



## CrazySerb

*Bosnia's Serb Republic gets six valid bids for construction of Prnjavor-Doboj road*



> 20.7.2012 14:53:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> The state-run motorway company of Bosnia’s Serb Republic, Autoputevi RS, said on Friday it has received six valid bids in the second phase of an international tender for the preparation of a detailed design study and the construction of the Prnjavor-Doboj road section.
> 
> The road section is part of the Banja Luka-Doboj motorway.



Newly opened Mahovljani interchange:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Puležan said:


> Will this new link Banja Luka-Split be built as full profile motorway (autoput) or an expressway (brzi put)?


it is planned to be motorway, but it is so far from realization. 


Puležan said:


> Also, will there be some kind of new motorway bypass of BL, since the existing expressway is going through the city?


yes the new bypass mwy is planned.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Bosnia's Serb Republic seeks partner for 46.6 km motorway*



> 1.8.2012 14:28:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Bosnia's Serb Republic is seeking a private partner for the construction of an up to 46.6 kilometre motorway, a public notice indicated on Wednesday.
> 
> The project, which will team up the winning candidate with state-owned motorway company JP Autoputevi RS under a public-private partnership (PPP), would involve the financing, design, construction, operation and maintenance of a new four-lane motorway from Doboj to Vukosavlje, the notice published on the website of the Republic's government showed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Will these motorways be tolled?


----------



## CrazySerb

Newly opened Mahovljani interchange:


----------



## CrazySerb

ChrisZwolle said:


> Will these motorways be tolled?


Of course. There's no other way to pay for such expensive infrastructure in the still quite poor Balkans


----------



## Zagor666

CrazySerb said:


> Of course. There's no other way to pay for such expensive infrastructure in the still quite poor Balkans


you mean the again poor balkans


----------



## CrazySerb

*Bosnian-Macedonian tie-up set to build Prnjavor-Doboj road section*



> 6.8.2012 14:56:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> The state-run motorway company of Bosnia’s Serb Republic, Autoputevi RS, said it is set to hire a Bosnian-Macedonian tie-up to build a local road section at a cost of 180 million euro ($222 million).
> 
> The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) has approved the selection of the tie-up comprising Bosnian company Integral Inzenjering and Macedonia's Granit as the building contractor for the Prnjavor-Doboj road section, Autoputevi RS director Dusan Topic said in a statement posted on the company's website on Saturday.


----------



## CrazySerb

> *Contract signed for construction HIGHWAY PRNJAVOR-DOBOJ*
> 
> Representatives of the Public Enterprise "Highways RS" and the consortium of "Integral Engineering" Laktaši and "Granite" in Skopje signed an agreement today in Banja Luka on project development and construction of the highway Banja Luka and Doboj, Doboj-stock Prnjavor length of 36 kilometers, which is total value of 180 million euros.
> 
> Serbian Prime Minister Alexander Džombić, who attended the signing ceremony, told reporters that this project is very important for the Serbian and one of the largest infrastructure projects in the RS.
> 
> "Modern road traffic communication is a prerequisite for the implementation of sector strategies, economic growth and improve living standards by Serbian wants to achieve in the future," said Džombić.
> 
> Besides Džombić, the signing ceremony was attended by the President of the Republic of Serbian Milorad Dodik, president of the National Assembly Igor Radojicic, Macedonian Prime Minister Nikola Gruevski, and several ministers Serbian Government.
> 
> The agreement was signed by Director "Highway RS" Dusan Topic, director of "Integral Engineering" Laktaši Slobodan Stankovic director of Skopje "Granit" Strašo Milkovski.
> 
> Banja Luka-Doboj motorway:


:cheers:

I'm especially glad that this crucial contract went to a consortium comprised of local firm Intergral and Macedonia's Granit.


----------



## vladanng

how many km of motorways in Republika Srpska now? and mahovljani interchange is conecting what?


----------



## Boza KG

MichiH said:


> Prnjavor - Doboj is the only u/c motorway section in Republika Srpska but there are also a lot of other planned motorways.
> 
> (click for zooming)
> 
> Is it realistic that other sections will be started within the next few years? Which section has the highest priority, Banja Luka - Prnjavor?


Yes, Banja Luka - Prnjavor, then i assume Doboj - Vukosavlje, as part of the European Corridor Vc....

And this is new:


> *Chinese submitted the conceptual design for the highway
> Source: Nezavisne novine, 10/21/2013 *
> 
> Representatives of the Chinese company "Sinohydro" submitted to the company "Highways RS" the conceptual design for the construction of the motorway from *Banja Luka to Mlinište*.
> 
> As people of "Highways RS" say, but at the end of this or early next month, the Chinese will come to Banja Luka to a meeting where they will discuss the technical details and the method of financing the project.
> 
> "*They are very interested in this project, which for them is a real challenge, given that this highway will be extended to Split in the foreseeable future, so it will practically go through the territory of RS, FBiH and Croatia,*" people of "Highways RS" say.
> 
> What is now known is that the highway route, if it is constructed and according to the preliminary program, will stretch from Glamočani near Banja Luka, across Kola and Manjača plateau, and further to the west from Mrkonjic Grad to Baraći and then to the border of the Federation. That is provided by the Regional Plan RS. The length of the section through the RS is about 97 km, through the Federation about 30 km through and through Croatia about 20 km to Split.
> 
> "Sinohydro" prepared the preliminary design in accordance with the Memorandum of Understanding, which was earlier signed with the company "Highways RS". As we unofficially learned, this project of the highway from Banja Luka to Split, although in the far future, has perspective.
> 
> A source of the daily Nezavisne Novine familiar with the entire project of the Banja Luka - Split highway says that Croatia could be the biggest problem in this project as the construction of the highway is not in its interest because then the Zagreb - Split highway would remain practically deserted.


http://ekapija.ba/en/Vijest/investm...d-the-conceptual-design-for-the-highway/31426


----------



## Ban:Au

Visualisation of Prnjavor-Doboj section


----------



## Ban:Au

MichiH said:


> Prnjavor - Doboj is the only u/c motorway section in Republika Srpska but there are also a lot of other planned motorways.
> 
> 
> Is it realistic that other sections will be started within the next few years? Which section has the highest priority, Banja Luka - Prnjavor?


Priority is Doboj Vukosavlje as part of international corridor Vc, however there are preliminary talks with Chinese to build mwy from Klasnice (Laktasi) to Mliniste (border with Federation BiH) as a part in Yugoslavia planned motorway that would connect Split and Adriatic coast with Central Europe. 
Before the war in Yugoslavia and fall of Iron curtain this route was very important because it was the main route that connected Hungary, Czechoslovakia and Poland with Adriatic. Today it lost significance.


----------



## Boza KG

Ban:Au said:


> Visualisation of *Banja Luka (Mahovljani) - Prnjavor* section


Prnjavor - Doboj :grass:


----------



## MichiH

Ban:Au said:


> Priority is Doboj Vukosavlje as part of international corridor Vc





Boza KG said:


> Yes, Banja Luka - Prnjavor, then i assume Doboj - Vukosavlje, as part of the European Corridor Vc....


Ok. But I have some more detailed questions:

1. When will the section Prnjavor - Doboj be completed?
2. Where will this section end: at the M-17 or does the u/c section also contain the interchange with the future Vukosavlje - Doboj motorway?
3. When will the construction of section Banja Luka - Prnjor be started?
4. When will the construction of section Vukosavlje - Doboj be started?
5. The section from Svilaj to Odzak is u/c and will be completed until November 2014 (source). Will this section end at the M-17 near Vukosavlje, i.e. on Srpska territory?
6. What about the Doboj bypass, that's also Corridor Vc. Has it also the same priority, i.e. is it planned to build the section north of the interchange to Banja Luka combined with the Doboj bypass?

Well, I guess most answers are speculative but maybe at least one question can be answered seriously .

PS: If there is an answer within the video: I am not able to watch it b/c it contains music which has no right of publication in my frigging country .


----------



## Boza KG

*1. *november 2015

*2. & 3.*
Yes, because the bridge is being built over the river Bosna...








http://www.integralcorp.info/index....oboj--prnjavor-napreduju-planiranom-dinamikom



> Public Company “Autoputevi Republike Srpske” Banja Luka has applied for a loan (The Loan) from the European Investment Bank (The Bank) for a project comprising the construction of the Banja Luka - Doboj Motorway ( Banja Luka - Prnjavor section), to provide a connection to already completed Banja Luka - Gradiska Motorway and to the planned Motorway on Corridor Vc. Another section of the Banja Luka - Doboj Motorway (Prnjavor - Doboj section) is under construction, financed by the loan from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development.
> ...
> The assignment is expected to start in *November 2013 and last about three years* (period for design and construction) plus two years (period of Defect Notification Period)


http://www.autoputevirs.com/upload/... Services_Expression of Interest 09 08 13.pdf



> As planned, the links of the designed Banja Luka – Doboj motorway will be solved by delevelled intersections:
> 
> “Mahovljani 1” node to connect the Banja Luka – Doboj motorway with Banja Luka – Gradiška
> “Mahovljani 2” node to connect the Banja Luka – Doboj motorway with the main road M16.1.
> “Prnjavor” node to connect the Banja Luka – Doboj motorway with the regional road P-474.
> “Johovac 1” node to connect the Banja Luka – Doboj motorway with the main road M17.
> *“Johovac 2” node to connect the Banja Luka – Doboj motorway with the Corridor Vc.*


http://www.autoputevirs.com/aprs/Doc.aspx?cat=2&subcat=59&lang=eng&id=81

Try to download video


















*5.* No









http://jpautoceste.ba/20130922691/svilaj-odak


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks for the detailed answer! 



MichiH said:


> 6. What about the Doboj bypass, that's also Corridor Vc. Has it also the same priority, i.e. is it planned to build the section north of the interchange to Banja Luka combined with the Doboj bypass?


I guess the question no.6 answer is also "no", isn't it?


----------



## Boza KG

^^ :dunno:

More pictures
Prnjavor - Doboj













































‚‚Tutnjević~Duško‚‚


----------



## Boza KG

^^




































‚‚Tutnjević~Duško‚‚


----------



## Ban:Au

MichiH said:


> ^^ Thanks for the detailed answer!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the question no.6 answer is also "no", isn't it?


It is from border to border, so yes it has the same priority


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> 6. What about the Doboj bypass, that's also Corridor Vc. Has it also the same priority, i.e. is it planned to build the section north of the interchange to Banja Luka combined with the Doboj bypass?





Ban:Au said:


> It is from border to border, so yes it has the same priority


PUBLIC INVITATION FOR IMPLEMENTATION OF PPP PROJECT
Doboj - Vukosavlje: Motorway, part of the European Vc Corridor (published on 1st August 2012)



> The project is for the financing, design, construction, operation, and maintenance of up to 46.6 km of a new four lane motorway from Doboj (the border of Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina) to Vukosavlje (the border of Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina). For the greater part, the motorway is comprised of two lanes in each direction and an emergency lane in each direction. Phase 1 shall have two sections and the sections can be constructed simultaneously or in series. However, Section 1 must be opened for traffic first.
> Phase 1: Doboj – Vukosavlje (border of the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina) (41.2 km)
> *- Section 1: Doboj – Podnovlje (19.5km)
> - Section 2: Podnovlje – Vukosavlje (border of the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina) (21.7km)
> *The construction of Phase 2 shall be phased with the completion of the southern connection of the Vc motorway to be built by the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina
> Phase 2: *Doboj - border of Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina (5.4km)*


Conclusion: not the same priority! But why will only the greater part get 2x2 lanes? Is it planned to build it partial 2-laned or 6-laned? :?

I've also found an Austrian newspaper article about the bidding: > click <.



> 260 to 350 million €... Construction start 2014... Completion 2017...


A press release about "Joint Construction of Vukosavlje-Doboj-Zenica Section" was published on 4th September 2012.



> EBRD has earlier confirmed its willingness to grant 350 million € loan to the future private partner interested in the construction of the Doboj to Vukosavlje motorway at 46.6 km length.


The project was presented on 6th September 2012: > click <. Another press release was published on 11th November 2012 but nothing happened afterwards!? Does anyone have further information? I guess construction start in 2014 is unlikely.

And I have to add on more question regarding the construction of section Prnjavor – Johovac : The contract was signed on 24th August 2012 (> click <), the constuction was probably (?) u/c in November 2012 (> click <). When has the construction of the section been started?


----------



## Boza KG

MichiH said:


> The project was presented on 6th September 2012: > click <. Another press release was published on 11th November 2012 but nothing happened afterwards!? *Does anyone have further information?* I guess construction start in 2014 is unlikely.
> 
> And I have to add on more question regarding the construction of section Prnjavor – Johovac : The contract was signed on 24th August 2012 (> click <), the constuction was probably (?) u/c in November 2012 (> click <). *When has the construction of the section been started?*


This is the latest news
Google translate


> *"Integral" and foreign company in the battle for highway Doboj Vukosavlje
> 11. 03. 2013.*
> 
> Prequalification process for construction of Doboj Vukosavlje Corridor 5C last two applications . One sign companies " Integral- engineering " Laktaši , "Strabag " from Austria, " Bujik " from France and " Inter - tol " from Hungary , and the other reports the company " Samsung" in Korea and " Egis " from France , according to " Voice of Serbian " .
> 
> He said this " Voice of Serbian " director "highway of Serbian " Dusan Topic adding that all the companies that have applied for the construction of this highway have extensive experience in implementing large-scale projects , such as the Corridor 5C .
> 
> - We are now entering a phase of negotiations with these companies . We will hold them five or six meetings in the coming period. The first meetings will be linked to the technical characteristics of highway construction , followed by the submission of financial bids and the signing of the contract - Topic said .
> 
> According to him, the meeting will last until the end of the summer, after which it will be followed by submission of the bank guarantee .
> 
> - The bank guarantee will be very high because it is a large project, which involves construction of a length of 46 kilometers , and maintenance of highway 30 - Topic said .
> 
> The estimated value of highway construction Doboj Vukosavlje 350 million.
> 
> European Bank for Reconstruction and Development has previously confirmed its readiness to the EUR 350 million loan for future private partners interested in the construction of this highway .
> 
> Mostly highway will consist of two lanes in each direction , with additional , emergency lane in both directions. The highway will also contain more bridges , tunnels and other structures.


http://www.ekapija.com/website/bih/...ane-firme-u-borbi-za-autoput-Doboj-Vukosavlje



> *Preparation works on the highway Prnjavor - Doboj
> 11.09.2012*


http://www.swot.ba/index.php?modul=vijesti&poziv=vijest&idr=20&idv=5776

An official ceremony


> *The construction of highway section Prnjavor-Doboj started
> May 24, 2013*


http://www.serbia-times.com/the-construction-of-highway-section-prnjavor-doboj-started/


----------



## MichiH

Boza KG said:


> This is the latest news
> Google translate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Integral" and foreign company in the battle for highway Doboj Vukosavlje
> 11. 03. 2013.*
> According to him, the meeting will last *until the end of the summer*, after which it will be followed by submission of the bank guarantee .
Click to expand...

If I got it the construction contract could be signed "soon", i.e. construction could been started in early 2014!? :?


----------



## Boza KG

Maybe but i don't think so...

End of summer 201*4*, 201*5*, 201*6*...


----------



## Boza KG

http://www.putevirs.com/index.php?j...ka=Бројање-саобраћаја&opis=Бројање-саобраћаја


----------



## Boza KG

Prnjavor - Doboj section of Banja Luka-Doboj motorway, near Doboj



bojanst said:


> evo nekih slika na radovima kod doboja. slikano iz auta, pa nije nešto, ali eto bolje da postavim nego da ne postavim


----------



## Boza KG

Bridge over Bosna river...


----------



## Kese

xx


----------



## Boza KG

Prnjavor - Doboj section of Banja Luka-Doboj motorway



ww87 said:


> Na novom Google snimku se vidi dio radova na trasi autoputa od Doboja (Johovaca) ka Prnjavoru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detaljnije na: https://maps.google.com/?ll=44.820569,18.003502&spn=0.072327,0.110378&t=h&z=13


*17:50 *


----------



## Festin

Hi, god job on your motorways.
How much motorway has it been build in srpska republic? And what kind of finance solution are most often used?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The motorway to Doboj becomes visible on Google Earth imagery. It shows earthworks in various stages of completion.


----------



## Boza KG

Prnjavor - Doboj section of Banja Luka-Doboj motorway































































http://www.rtrs.tv/av/pusti.php?id=35769


















http://www.panoramio.com/user/2187473?with_photo_id=104870697

Bridge over Bosna river








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/104529306


----------



## Boza KG

*Prnjavor - Doboj section of Banja Luka-Doboj motorway*


----------



## Boza KG

^^








































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.372384406232795.1073741834.349839908487245&type=1


----------



## Boza KG

> *A step closer to the realization of the project highway Brčko - Bijeljina
> 4/18/2014 *
> 
> *Minister of Transport and Communications Nedeljko Čubrilović and director of the Chinese company for Serbia "China Road and Bridge Corporation" Zhang Xiaoyuan signed yesterday in Banja Luka a Memorandum of Understanding on the implementation of the project highway Brčko - Bijeljina.*
> 
> *The section of the highway from Vukosavlje, Modriča to the border of Brčko District is about 30 kilometers long, the section through the area of ​​Brčko District about 35 kilometers and the section from the border of Brčko District, next to Bijeljina, to the border with Serbia, about 30 kilometers.*
> 
> Minister Nedeljko Čubrilović said that the time was right to seize the assets of the Government of China, which are focused on this area.
> 
> He said that the Chinese construction operations, which worked on projects in the region, was very professional, they are precise and respect all deadlines.
> 
> Minister Nedeljko Čubrilović expects that the conditions for the construction of this highway are favorable for the Republic of Srpska and that the negotiations will be finalized until the end of autumn.
> 
> "An integral part of this Memorandum is the date by which it is valid, and that is 31 December 2014. If there is no agreement by then, it no longer has its value. Likewise, if the company does not provide financial support for this project upon signing the agreement by that date, it also has no value. The Memorandum specifies a lot," said minister Čubrilović.
> 
> Director of the Chinese company for Serbia "China Road and Bridge Corporation" Zhang Xiaoyuan thanked the Government of the Republic of Srpska on their trust and stressed that the signing of the Memorandum of Understanding on the implementation of the project highway Brčko – Bijeljina was a start of a joint cooperation.
> 
> He expressed hope that the realization of this project, as well as future cooperation with representatives of the Republic of Srpska would be successful.
> 
> "We hope to see each other here again in three years and that we will announce the commissioning of this route," said Zhang Xiaoyuan.
> 
> The signing of the Memorandum was also attended by Prime Minister of the Republic of Srpska Željka Cvijanović.


----------



## Boza KG

Bridge over Bosna river


> *DOBOJ *– Srpska Minister of Transport and Communications Nedeljko Cubrilovic says he is pleased with the pace at which the bridge on the Bosna River in the Doboj village of Kladari is built and deems the project one of the biggest and most expensive ones of the total of 64 that have been planned for the Doboj-Prnjavor motorway section.


----------



## Boza KG

^^












































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST0CcHqY-dg


----------



## Majevčan

kay:


----------



## Boza KG

*Adriatic–Ionian highway will pass through Republika Srpska (Trebinje)*

http://www.rtcg.me/vijesti/region/63214/u-evropu-preko-trebinja.html

Addressing the city of Dubrovnik's connections with the rest of Croatia, Milanovic pointed that the highway would reach Dubrovnik through Bosnia and Herzegovina.
http://www.balkaninsight.com/en/article/western-balkans-pms-plan-adriatic-ionian-highway-1


----------



## darko06

Boza KG said:


> *Adriatic–Ionian highway will pass through Republika Srpska (Trebinje)*
> 
> http://www.rtcg.me/vijesti/region/63214/u-evropu-preko-trebinja.html
> 
> Addressing the city of Dubrovnik's connections with the rest of Croatia, Milanovic pointed that the highway would reach Dubrovnik through Bosnia and Herzegovina.
> http://www.balkaninsight.com/en/article/western-balkans-pms-plan-adriatic-ionian-highway-1


I erroneously liked this post. :bash: The truth is instead opposite.
First, Milanovic and the commies will lose next election with such "proyugoslav" policy. New conservative Croatian government will stop this folly.
Second, B&H will not enter the EU in the next 20 years, so why travel from EU (Croatia) to EU (Dubrovnik) through third country?
Third, Croatia has enough conservative MEPs to lobby against such folly.


----------



## nestvaran

Ask your leaders why, they made it happen. This is a closed deal.


----------



## KHS

Sure it is


----------



## darko06

nestvaran said:


> Ask your leaders why, they made it happen. This is a closed deal.


They are not my leaders, I didn't vote for them and never will. :lol:


----------



## darko06

KHS said:


> Sure it is


We shall see about that. This motorway doesn't make any sense without B&H in EU, and this surely won't happen in next twenty years. You see, even Frau Merkel cannot support totally unprofitable projects against German voters, European Commission and people who really made decisions about money. hno:
It is pity that, contrary to Slovenian politicians who, no mater if socialists or nationalists, represent only Slovenian interests, Croatian commies easily sell national interests to foreign countries. However, this will surely change when Croatian commies will lose the next elections, and who knows... You know, even Sanader was mighty in spring 2009...:lol:


----------



## darko06

However it is interesting how the majority of B&H citizens, regardless of entity, allways make castles in the sand... How childish...


----------



## Boza KG

103508798


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Nice progress.


----------



## Eulanthe

darko06 said:


> I erroneously liked this post. :bash: The truth is instead opposite.
> First, Milanovic and the commies will lose next election with such "proyugoslav" policy. New conservative Croatian government will stop this folly.
> Second, B&H will not enter the EU in the next 20 years, so why travel from EU (Croatia) to EU (Dubrovnik) through third country?
> Third, Croatia has enough conservative MEPs to lobby against such folly.


I wouldn't be surprised to see the HDZ continue with the plans. It's an excellent way for Croatia to back out of building a motorway to Dubrovnik while committing to upgrading the D8 on the cheap. They can keep upgrading the D8 as and when they have the cash, while all the time pointing at BiH and Montenegro for not doing anything. 

The conservative opposition really can't do much - if they campaign to tear up the agreement, then the pressure is on them to somehow build the motorway to Dubrovnik. Where will they get the money from? From a political point of view, it makes sense to tell the voters of Dubrovnik-Neretva that BiH are to blame, not Zagreb. 

We all know that it's all just fairytales for the time being anyway.


----------



## Boza KG

Prnjavor - Doboj section of Banja Luka-Doboj motorway


ww87 said:


> http://www.integralcorp.info/index....oboj--prnjavor-napreduju-planiranom-dinamikom


----------



## Boza KG

Prnjavor - Doboj section of Banja Luka-Doboj motorway






























































ww87 said:


> http://www.autoputevirs.com/aprs/Doc.aspx?cat=5&subcat=24&id=24&lang=cir&txt=218


----------



## CrazySerb

Bosna river bridge, Banja Luka-Doboj motorway :cheers:


----------



## Boza KG

^^
:cheers:


----------



## sponge_bob

I suppose nothing happened since with the Chinese motorway further east????

this > http://wire.seenews.com/news/bosnia...bc-on-brcko-bijeljina-motorway-project-415725


----------



## Boza KG

Nothing for now...


----------



## suvi genije

Nice progress!
Go, go, Srpska! :cheers:


----------



## Boza KG

*Banja Luka - Prnjavor section of Banja Luka-Doboj motorway*
:cheers:


























http://www.autoputevirs.com/aprs/Doc.aspx?cat=5&subcat=24&id=24&lang=cir&txt=219


----------



## CrazySerb

We seriously need to start working on our section of Belgrade-Banja Luka motorway .... Ruma-Sabac-Bijeljina would be the ideal approach.


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> We seriously need to start working on our section of Belgrade-Banja Luka motorway .... Ruma-Sabac-Bijeljina would be the ideal approach.


You need to finish the Belgrade Bypasses and the North South transit route to get some money coming in first!


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Yes.First we need to complete A2 to Pozega,A4 all the way to Bulgaria and A1 tonce when we finish this projects we can think about making the motorway to Banja Luka.


----------



## SRC_100

Boza KG said:


> *Banja Luka - Prnjavor section of Banja Luka-Doboj motorway*
> 
> http://www.autoputevirs.com/aprs/Doc.aspx?cat=5&subcat=24&id=24&lang=cir&txt=219


If I`ve read well, there is 36 months for completion, isn`t it?


----------



## sponge_bob

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Yes.First we need to complete A2 to Pozega,A4 all the way to Bulgaria and A1 tonce when we finish this projects we can think about making the motorway to Banja Luka.


You'll be thinking about a wickedly expensive road to Montenegro too won't you and a cheaper one to Timisoara.


----------



## panchevo

CrazySerb said:


> We seriously need to start working on our section of Belgrade-Banja Luka motorway .... Ruma-Sabac-Bijeljina would be the ideal approach.


wouldn't the kuzmin - sremska raca be a much much easier and cheaper approach?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

sponge_bob said:


> You'll be thinking about a wickedly expensive road to Montenegro too won't you and a cheaper one to Timisoara.


Motorway to Montenegro is going to be concession and it's still a question is it going to be build.Also there is not enought traffic from Belgrade to romanian border for now so that motorway remains as planned.


----------



## Boza KG

http://www.integralcorp.info/index.php/sr/poelo-polaganje-asfalta


----------



## SRC_100

There was announced today information regarding planned new motorway Banja Luka-Split:


> Highways of the Republic of Srpska are conducting activities related to preparation for construction of the road from Banja Luka to Split, in the part that goes through the RS. The director of the public company Dušan Topić said at yesterday's presentation that the route of the future highway should go from node "Glamočani" over Kola and Manjača Plateau and further west from Mrkonjić Grad up to Baraći, to the inter-entity boundary with the Federation of BiH.
> (...)
> Length of the road Banja Luka-Split is 186.1 km, while the largest part of the route, in length of 99.2 kilometers, runs through the territory of the RS. Around 65 kilometers should be built through the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina, and a total of 21.9 kilometers through Croatia, to the node "Čaporice".


Source


----------



## CrazySerb

http://www.autoputevirs.com/aprs/Doc.aspx?cat=5&subcat=24&id=24&lang=cir&txt=221


----------



## Karaya

How far is the bridge over Sava on the motorway between Banja Luka and Croatia's A3 (Okučani)?


----------



## CrazySerb

Studio HRG updated their "For a more beautiful Srpska" prom clip with some motorway footage


----------



## Puležan

CrazySerb said:


> http://www.autoputevirs.com/aprs/Doc.aspx?cat=5&subcat=24&id=24&lang=cir&txt=221


In Croatia there's already an 5,8 km section of D220 expressway (of which ~1,7 km is in 2x2 profile) from A1 motorway to D60 state road. Plan is to extend it further to BIH border.

But wouldn't be better that BIH part (FBIH) goes on this route: Mrkonjić-Grad - Jajce - Donji Vakuf - Kupres - Livno, instead of proposed route via Glamoč? It would connect more towns and be more suitable for connection to the future Jajce-Zenica expressway/motorway 




Karaya said:


> How far is the bridge over Sava on the motorway between Banja Luka and Croatia's A3 (Okučani)?


Croatian part will be 9,5 km long (from the future bridge to the Okučani interchange): see the map


----------



## CrazySerb

Banja Luka - Prnjavor half of Banja Luka-Doboj motorway, works officially opened on November 7th :cheers:

Construction being carried out by a consortium of domestic Serb Republic firm "Integral"
and Macedonia's "Granit".


----------



## nestvaran

BL2 said:


> please be moderator and then moderate


If I had been a mod this thread would not have existed. I just wonder what privilege does RS have to be the only political region with its own thread on this whole section


----------



## definitivo

nestvaran said:


> If I had been a mod this thread would not have existed. I just wonder *what privilege does* RS *have to be the only political region with its own thread* on this whole section


...*I know* 1 more...


----------



## definitivo

nestvaran said:


> *Noone needs to teach me about my own country.*
> 
> And I can read serbian cirylic just fine thank you for your concern


...it was just my answer on your public outcry...liked it you or not, but it is 100% precise answer !!! kay:


----------



## nestvaran

I have no idea what you're talking about but anyway this is OT so we should stop here, I just wanted to point out that Brčko is not part of RS


----------



## definitivo

nestvaran said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about but anyway this is OT so we should stop, I just wanted to point out that Brčko is not part of RS



...i did not start ( THIS ) !!! hno:

...if Wiki lies ( or many other legal ( world political ) documents ), than I lie to you/others...


----------



## Eulanthe

definitivo said:


> ...it was just my answer on your public outcry...liked it you or not, but it is 100% precise answer !!! kay:


It's not quite what you think it is. Brcko belonged to both the RS and FBiH at the same time - but I think it now is no longer the case. It's a bit of a legal fiction really - to all practical extents, Brcko is the 3rd entity - it has its own institutions and both the Federation and RS recognise the borders of the Brcko District. As far as I know, neither entity is attempting to control Brcko, and they have both accepted that Brcko controls itself. I think even the RS recognised that they no longer control Brcko.

From what I remember, the only example of where Brcko being part of FBiH and RS at the same time comes in voting - people in the Brcko District choose to vote in the RS or in the FBiH elections. Otherwise, the law that applies in Brcko is the law made by the Brcko Distict and the central law of Bosnia-Hercegovina. RS/FBiH law doesn't apply there.

Anyway, to bring it back on-topic (although I agree - why does the RS have a separate thread?) - what's the actual condition of the motorway near Banja Luka towards HR? Is it a modern motorway, or an old one?


----------



## BL2

nestvaran said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about but anyway this is OT so we should stop here, I just wanted to point out that Brčko is not part of RS


yes do stop and don't start, leave your Balkan BS at home.


> rčko distrikt/Брчко дистрикт) in northeastern Bosnia and Herzegovina is a neutral, self-governing administrative unit, under the sovereignty of Bosnia and Herzegovina. *It is formally part of* both entities of Bosnia and Herzegovina: *the Republika Srpska* and the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina.


so next time when you want to point something out that is OT and will start flame war get your facts straight. Thank you!


----------



## sponge_bob

Eulanthe said:


> Anyway, to bring it back on-topic (although I agree - why does the RS have a separate thread?) - what's the actual condition of the motorway near Banja Luka towards HR? Is it a modern motorway, or an old one?


Modern with a short missing bit between Croatian A3 and a netch south of river/border. I posited a few days back that the EU should cover the cost of that short segment.....fully.


----------



## BL2

Eulanthe said:


> Anyway, to bring it back on-topic (although I agree - why does the RS have a separate thread?) - *what's the actual condition of the motorway near Banja Luka towards HR? Is it a modern motorway, or an old one*?












what do you mean by old motorway or modern?


----------



## aleksandar_s

^^ Is that Banja Luka airport's control tower in the background?


----------



## x-type

i think he asks about expressway part between Banja Luka and Laktaši what it looks like.


----------



## BL2

^^It is express-road not full motorway standard







aleksandar_s said:


> ^^ Is that Banja Luka airport's control tower in the background?


yes it is.


----------



## Eulanthe

^^ thank you, that's what I wondered!

How old is that expressway? I've found references to it existing from YU times - was it the only expressway in SR Bosnia?


----------



## nestvaran

Brčko D. is not in RS, it governs itself and basicly forms a third entity

Eulanthe that road was built in the 80s and wasn't the only expressway in BiH at that time because section of M17 from Zenica to Sarajevo via Lašva-Kakanj-Visoko-Jošanica (today Sarajevo North) was marked as an expressway and even today you have blue expressway-signage on a part of that road that wasn't later transformed into A1 (Zenica-Lašva-Bilješevo). Also that road was never in full 2x2 format but simply state road with interchanges on major junctions.


----------



## Eulanthe

nestvaran said:


> Brčko D. is not in RS, it governs itself and basicly forms a third entity


I'm not 100% certain on this, but I think in terms of the Brcko Final Settlement, it somehow manages to be in both RS and FBiH without applying the laws of either. But I seem to remember that about 10 years ago, they declared all entity laws to be invalid in Brcko, reinforcing the idea of the Brcko District being a third entity. I found this...



> a tribunal appointed by the two entities and the International Court of Justice made three awards between 1997 and 1999, culminating in the establishment of the Brčko District as a condominium under the direct sovereignty of the country of Bosnia and Herzegovina, a part of both entities but under the power of neither, neutral and self-governing. It flies no flag other than the national flag.


Maybe there should be a Brcko thread... :troll:



> Eulanthe that road was built in the 80s and wasn't the only expressway in BiH at that time because section of M17 from Zenica to Sarajevo via Lašva-Kakanj-Visoko-Jošanica (today Sarajevo North) was marked as an expressway and even today you have blue expressway-signage on a part of that road that wasn't later transformed into A1 (Zenica-Lašva-Bilješevo). Also that road was never in full 2x2 format but simply state road with interchanges on major junctions.


Thank you! That's so helpful 

Was there a plan to build an expressway from Banja Luka to Sarajevo in SR Bosnia times??


----------



## tooljan

Eulanthe said:


> Was there a plan to build an expressway from Banja Luka to Sarajevo in SR Bosnia times??


Yes, there was.


----------



## definitivo

nestvaran said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about *but anyway this is OT so we should stop here*, I just wanted to point out that Brčko is not part of RS


...first, You start with demagogy...then You ask to S T O P !!!hno:...and I thought that We stopped......but,


----------



## BL2

Eulanthe said:


> ^^ thank you, that's what I wondered!
> 
> How old is that expressway? I've found references to it existing from YU times - was it the only expressway in SR Bosnia?


It was opened in 1979 or 1980, it wasn't the only expressway Sarajevo - Zenica was expressway as well, built in early 80s before Sarajevo Olympics (1984).

Here is article from 1979 about road constraction in Yugoslavia, here thex mention expressway Banjaluka - Klasnice. 

http://www.yugopapir.com/2015/01/od-triglava-do-evelije-evo-kako.html


Eulanthe said:


> Was there a plan to build an expressway from Banja Luka to Sarajevo in SR Bosnia times??


Yes, expressway through Lasva valley is actually plan from YU times.


nestvaran said:


> Brčko D. is not in RS, it governs itself and basicly forms a third entity


don't be lazy and just read my post


----------



## CrazySerb

New Drina river bridge between Serb Republic & Serbia...



> *Construction of bridge between Bratunac and Ljubovija starts in November*
> Friday, 08/07/2015|10:27 | Source: eKapija
> 
> Preparation works on construction of the bridge at the Drina between Bratunac and Ljubovija will start in October and construction in November. It was agreed at the meeting of representatives of the Ministry of construction and urbanism of Serbia, municipalities Bratunac and Ljubovija and companies which are interested in budilidng the bridge, held in Ljubovija, Glas Srpske writes.
> 
> Participants of the meeting visited locations at both coasts of the Drina where bridge construction is planned. The head of Bratunac, Nedeljko Mladjenovic outlined that construction of new bridge is of historical importance, not only for the two municipalities but entire region.
> 
> The investment totals EUR 12 m and half of the funds will be provided by the Government of Serbia which will fund the bridge construction while the Republic of Serbia will build access roads and pay land.


----------



## CrazySerb

Banja Luka - Belgrade motorway, roadworks near Prnjavor:


----------



## tooljan

by @dadara: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128371016&postcount=8528


----------



## tooljan

^^
btw. those dadara's pics are from Banja Luka - Doboj highway, section Laktaši - Prnjavor


----------



## CDTI

*Support to project of motorway Banja Luka-Mlinista*

Ambassador of the People’s Republic of China to BiH Chen Bo supported the project of motorway Banja Luka – Mlinista, for which the Chinese company “Synohidro corporation ltd“ signed the Preliminary Agreement on designing and building section Glamocani – Put AVNOJ, 62 kilometers long. [...]

More info: http://www.bosniatoday.ba/support-to-project-of-motorway-banja-luka-mlinista/


----------



## CrazySerb

Seventy two kilometer Banja Luka-Doboj motorway in Serb Republic is progressing really well :cheers:

Two halves of the project, in different stages of completion...

Prnjavor - Doboj







Laktasi-Prnjavor:


----------



## CrazySerb

So, it has been pretty much confirmed that Chinese banks & construction firms will build a number of motorway/expressway sections across Serb Republic.

Projects include section of Banja Luka - Belgrade motorway (already U/C), future Banja Luka - Split motorway, and Banja Luka - Prijedor motorway.


Google-translated:



> Confirmed that the company "Sinohidro" work in Serbian highway Glamočani - Mlinište. Topic: The wrong loan approval Exim Bank, we hope the amount of 1.5 billion euros
> Representatives of the "Sinohindra" in Banja Luka at the end of last year
> Chinese will, definitely, in the Republic of Serbian build highway Glamočani - Mlinište, in length of 96 kilometers! With the Chinese company "Sinohidro" agreed the text of the contract and the job is entering its final phase, was confirmed for "Novosti" director of "motorways of the Republic of Serbian" Dusan Topic.
> He had returned with a large gathering organized by the Prime Minister of China Li Keqiang with prime ministers of 16 countries in Central and Southeast Europe, said that the stay in China used for a series of meetings with Chinese partners who are present in the Serbian and BiH.
> - When it comes to project highway Glamočani - Mlinište, after a preliminary agreement that we signed with the Chinese company in December 2014, they've done a feasibility study and a study of environmental impact, and now we izdogovarali and the text of the agreement which will then be submitted for consideration to China's export-import Exim Bank - said Topic.
> Once at the bank, which follow the development of this project last year, examined the text of the contract and supporting documents, the signing of the loan agreement with the bank might follow in a few months. As stated earlier, it is anticipated that the loan, which would be approved "Eximbank" should amount to 1.5 billion euros.
> - Would follow expropriation of land on the first route, a distance of 62 kilometers from Glamočani to Mrkonjic Grad, a parallel process and project documentation - said Topic.
> In the first phase would be built part of the highway from Glamočani to Mrkonjic Grad, a stretch of 62 kilometers, and the remaining 34 kilometers of Mrkonjic Grad to Mliništa and to the border with the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina. The project would then need to be involved and the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina and Croatia, which should continue the construction of the highway on, towards the sea.
> Topic pointed out that in China, presented the new Serbian plan when it comes to the construction of part of Corridor 5c passing through the RS.
> - So far we have defended the idea of ​​an exclusive construction of this section through credit arrangements, and now we are changing our policy and we have presented our Chinese partners, the idea of ​​public-private partnerships, which showed more interest, and we will thus get more companies interested in the construction of this highway - she says.
> In China, he says, resumed talks with company "Shandong", which is actively working on plans to build a highway and railroad from Banja Luka via Prijedor and Novi Grad, as well as the Company CRBC about highway Brcko - Bijeljina.
> - Basically, all Chinese partners know our situation and our needs, and stay in China we used that in each of these projects make some progress, which we succeeded - said Topic.
> 
> *PUNCHING OF DEADLINES*
> Topic has confirmed that the construction of the highway Banja Luka - Doboj get to meet deadlines for the completion of the first section from Doboj to Prnjavor, because of flooding. The works will be completed in the summer of next year, instead of in November of this year, as planned contract.
> 
> *Projects with the Chinese in progress*
> * AUTO-WAY Glamočani - Mlinište (Company "Sinohidro"), the length of 96 kilometers
> * Highway Banjaluka - Prijedor (Company "Shandong"), 50 kilometers, plus fast road from Prijedor and Novi Grad, length 30 kilometers
> * Auto-way Brcko - Bijeljina (CRBC), the length of 30 kilometers


----------



## CrazySerb

Ski season has officially begun on Serb Republic's Olympic mountain of Jahorina...






Popular Serbian TV show "SAT" documenting the drive to the mountain from Belgrade...


----------



## CrazySerb

Aerial videos of a number of major infrastructure objects slowly going up along the future Banja Luka - Belgrade motorway :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Premiers of Serbia, Serb Republic agreed on the urgency of construction of connecting motorways ... Belgrade-Banja Luka and Uzice - Visegrad, a branch of so-called Corridor 11 :cheers:



> *Enhancing cooperation with Republika Srpska through concrete projects*
> 
> Belgrade, 22 Dec 2015 – Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic said today after a meeting with President of Republika Srpska Milorad Dodik that Serbia and Republika Srpska this year have had a very successful cooperation, and announced the strengthening of this cooperation in the coming year.
> 
> At a joint press conference, Vucic expressed his satisfaction with the successful economic cooperation, noting that this cooperation will be improved through concrete projects.
> 
> He said that a period of a dynamic economic growth is ahead of Serbia and that much can be done for the citizens, but that this is possible only if regional stability and security are preserved.
> 
> Vucic pointed out that Serbia has at all times the task in accordance with the Dayton Agreement to perform its role and that it would always do so, trying to fully preserve regional peace and stability.
> 
> *The Prime Minister said that he and Dodik discussed joint infrastructure projects, including bridge Ljubovija-Bratunac, which should be finished next year, as well as the construction of roads in Serbia and Republika Srpska, in the area of Uzice-Visegrad and Kuzmin-Raca.*
> 
> The officials also discussed cooperation in culture, as well as important political issues, including possible referendum on the courts.
> 
> Vucic announced that almost the entire Serbian government will attend the celebration of Day of the Republika Srpska on 9 January, and that in 2016, on the occasion of the 75th anniversary of the founding of the Jasenovac concentration camp, a joint commemoration will be organised, in which representatives of the governments of Serbia and Republika Srpska and citizens will participate.


----------



## CrazySerb

Latest in series of memorandums signed with Chinese concerning Banja Luka-Prijedor motorway...


----------



## SRC_100

^^
bla bla bla... tu smo gde smo...


----------



## belerophon

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> bla bla bla... tu smo gde smo...


May you explain that phrase  I like to learn such local saying.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
_we are where we are_
quite often this is said when talk b/n some experts, politicians or sport commentators as a summary of some events what is very funny, because what they has said before about does not any matter :lol:


----------



## CrazySerb

Banja Luka-Doboj motorway today...


----------



## celevac

http://www.autoputevirs.com/aprs/Doc.aspx?cat=5&subcat=24&id=24&lang=cir&txt=245

and 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ONWBj34QpA

News report from February 2016:

Prnjavor - Johovac is expected to open already in May or early June this year, thanks to good weather conditions during the winter - delays caused by the floods in 2014 are now eliminated and they are back on schedule

Mahovljani - Prnjavor is expected to open by spring 2018 and the sub-section Mahovljani - Drugovići, around 10 km, which is apparently already more advanced than the other sub-section, might be opened earlier to improve the traffic situation between Laktaši and Banja Luka


----------



## CrazySerb

Short new promo clip by "Integral", local Serb Republic firm & main contractor on Prnjavor-Doboj section of future Banja Luka - Belgrade motorway:


----------



## kostas97

CrazySerb said:


> Short new promo clip by "Integral", local Serb Republic firm & main contractor on Prnjavor-Doboj section of future Banja Luka - Belgrade motorway:


Banja Luka - Belgrade motorway? It would have been awesome, i do not doubt it, but there are not even plans from the Serbian side, are they?


----------



## CrazySerb

Of course there are, plans that is. There's no shortage of those, just money & motivation are lacking 

Novi Sad-Sabac expressway, with a new Sava river bridge at Sabac, is in advanced stages of planning, construction could start soon on its first sections.










Meanwhile, in Serb Republic, some sort of negotiations with Chinese banks & companies for the Brcko-Bijeljina motorway section are underway.

So, it's coming together slowly. Bijelina-Sabac will be the last section to be built.


----------



## kostas97

CrazySerb said:


> Of course there are, plans that is. There's no shortage of those, just money & motivation are lacking
> 
> Novi Sad-Sabac expressway, with a new Sava river bridge at Sabac, is in advanced stages of planning, construction could start soon on its first sections.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Serb Republic, some sort of negotiations with Chinese banks & companies for the Brcko-Bijeljina motorway section are underway.
> 
> So, it's coming together slowly. Bijelina-Sabac will be the last section to be built.


I'm very glad to see that a very useful road is being prepared for construction from both sides, many benefits will come from that, i'm sure!!!
Just because you mentioned the shortage of money, how much is it going to cost (in € and both sides if available) and when is construction expected to begin?


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, its hard to tell. The Serbian section could have been financed out of the sale of the national telecom company, which was cancelled a few months back. It could get a boost next month, with the visit of Chinese President, as it seems some Chinese banks would be willing to finance it.

Considering the Banja Luka-Doboj section, about 70km in length, is costing roughly ~400 million euros, we can estimate it could cost well over a billion euros to complete the entire motorway.

===================================


Work underway on new Drina river bridge between Serb Republic & Serbia, connecting the towns of Ljubovija & Bratunac:



Boza KG said:


> *Мост Братунац - Љубовија*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sa-c.net/news-archive/it...ija-tece-po-planu.html?tmpl=component&print=1


----------



## CDTI

_*Hightway Banja Luka - Prijedor finished in 2 years?*

The President of Republika Srpska Milorad Dodik announced yesterday that in the next two years could be built the highway Banjaluka - Prijedor.

[...]_

More info: Prijedorske.info


----------



## CrazySerb

First asphalt on Banja Luka - Prnjavor section of BL-Doboj motorway :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

]


----------



## CrazySerb

Bratunac-Ljubovija bridge:


----------



## CrazySerb

First few kilometers of asphalt on the Banja Luka - Prnjavor section of "9th January" (Belgrade-Banja Luka) motorway :cheers:


----------



## Namibija

CrazySerb said:


> First few kilometers of asphalt on the Banja Luka - Prnjavor section of "9th January" (Belgrade-Banja Luka) motorway :cheers:


Nice, but I never heard that this road is called Banja Luka - Belgrade. 

I never even heard that there is such project.

As far I know and everybody else, 9th January is the name for Banja Luka - Doboj motorway. 

Don't make up the names, please.


----------



## YU-AMC

Namibija said:


> Nice, but I never heard that this road is called Banja Luka - Belgrade.
> 
> I never even heard that there is such project.
> 
> As far I know and everybody else, 9th January is the name for Banja Luka - Doboj motorway.
> 
> Don't make up the names, please.


The fact that you don't have to D-tour via E70, in the reality it does become Banja Luka - Belgrade motorway. Let alone the users get to spend their cash on the Serbian goods/services.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ 








or via Croatia


----------



## CrazySerb

And video of asphalt works on the Banja Luka-Prnjavor section :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Banja Luka - Prnjavor section asphalt works nearing completion...


----------



## CrazySerb

"Realization of Brcko-Bijeljina motorway soon" ... 






It's a very crucial section of future Banja Luka - Belgrade motorway...


----------



## CDTI

_*Study showed: Fast Road Sarajevo-Belgrade would be the fastest over Pale*

The most advantageous route for the construction of the fast road Sarajevo-Belgrade is the route that goes through Pale, Praca, Hrenovice, Ustipraca, Visegrad and Vardiste.

This was shown in the technical study that was prepared by the two institutes from Sarajevo, IPSA and Eptisa. From a total of five different variants, the study showed that the most expensive route would be the one over Romanija for whose construction in the length of 113 kilometers should be allocated a total of 1 billion 200 million EUR.

The most favorable route is Praca – Visegrad, and its price would be somewhere around 995 million EUR. Preparation of study documentation was also requested by the Ministry of Transport and Communications of the RS.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## stickedy

They know that Hrenovice is located in FBiH?


----------



## CrazySerb

BL - Prnjavor slowly coming together :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Brcko bypass road progress report....







Trebinje bypass will start construction soon as well...






^^


----------



## CrazySerb

Prnjavor-Doboj section, really good quality video :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Gradiska motorway bridge issue seemingly resolved, construction starts next year....

Serb Republic will cover the access roads, Croatia will pay for the bridge


----------



## CrazySerb

Section of 9th January motorway, between Laktasi and Davidovici village, to be opened by the end of the month....


----------



## CDTI

_*The RS to have 105 kilometers of Highway next Year?*

The project of the section of Corridor 5C on the territory of the RS was applied a year ago and it has already been approved on several occasions, but most likely the implementation will be approved several times more on forums such as the one in Trieste, and that is a common practice,” said director of the company Autoputevi RS, Dusan Topic.

“We are ready, the project is already prepared, the project documentation is ready as well, the process of expropriation is currently taking place, as well as talks with the EBRD regarding the loan for this section in the amount of 70 million EUR and an additional grant as the support to this project since it is part of the Corridor 5C, in the amount of 20 % of the approved amount,” said Topic and added that the grant does not include those 70 million EUR, but if it is approved, the loan will be corrected or reduced to 56 million EUR.

[...]

When it comes to the highway section “9 January” from Banja Luka to Prnjavor in a length of 36 kilometers, its release can be expected by the end of the year as well, but everything depends on the weather conditions in the upcoming winter and how much work they will be able to do during the winter months, said Topic.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## CrazySerb

EBRD will finance Serb Republic's section of Corridor 5C ...



> Friday, July 21, 2017 | 12:18
> 
> *EBRD announces financing of construction of Corridor 5C section through RS - Soon tender for contractor*
> 
> The EBRD has announced that it will fund the construction of Corridor 5C through RS through 70 million euros from the loop of Johovac (Tovira) to the Rudanka loop (Johovac (Tovira) -Rudanka (Kostajnica)).
> 
> The traffic road, almost 6 km long, will connect the newly built highway Banjaluka-Doboj with the town of Doboj, while the total length of Corridor 5C through the Republic of Srpska will be 46.6 kilometers.
> 
> The project that BiH has applied for with this bank envisages the construction of a 5.65 km long new highway, including all connected local roads and two loops: T-loop Johovac (Tovira) and Rudanka (Kostajnica) trunk loop and consulting services for supervision of works.
> 
> The beginning of the tender application for the above activities is expected in the third quarter of 2017.


----------



## CDTI

_*U septembru otvaranje 11 kilometara autoputa od Laktaša do Prnjavora*

Riječ je o dijelu autoputa od Banje Luke do Doboja, a prva dionica od Prnjavora do Doboja u dužini od 36 kilometara puštena je u saobraćaj prošle godine. Cijeli autoput Banja Luka – Doboj dugačak je 72 kilometra.

Ukupna dužina trase od Laktaša do Prnjavora je 36 kilometara, a njeno puštanje u saobraćaj se može očekivati do kraja godine, uz blagu rezervu, jer sve zavisi od toga kakva će biti predstojeća zima i koliko će se moći raditi u zimskim mjesecima, potvrdio je nedavno za Klix.ba direktor Autoputeva RS Dušan Topić.

“Sa druge strane, imali smo nekih dodatnih zahtjeva prema izvođačima i dodatnih radova, tako da neće biti iznenađenje ni ako se sam završetak pomjeri za proljeće, odnosno puštanje u saobraćaj čitave dionice, s tim što planiramo da do kraja ovog ljeta pustimo prvih 11 kilometara od Mahovljana do Drugovića, gdje će biti petlja kao veza sa magistralnim putem“, rekao nam je Topić.

Dodaje da su se mnogi pitali zašto se pušta u promet samo 11 kilometara, zašto se ne sačeka da bude završeno svih 36 kilometara.

[...]_

More info: Prijedor24


----------



## CrazySerb

New TV news segment about the opening of the next section of "9th January" /Banja Luka-Doboj motorway by summer's end...


----------



## CDTI

_*New Highway Section Banja Luka – Doboj to be opened soon*

The director of the public company Highways of Republika Srpska Dušan Topić told Srna today that a new 10 kilometer highway section from from Mahovljani to Drugovi between Banja Luka to Doboj will be opened to traffic on Sunday, October 1st.

“The section from Mahovljana to Drugovi is 10 kilometers long and a part of the 35.3 kilometer-long highway from Mahovljan to Prnjavor,” Topić said.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## CDTI

_*VIDEO| Pogledajte kako izgleda dionica autoputa kod Laktaša*

Završeni su glavni radovi na dionici auto-puta ''9. januar'' koja povezuje Laktaše i Drugoviće, a završetak radova danas će biti svečano obilježen uz prisustvo brojnih gostiju.

Ovom događaju prisustvovat će i predsjednik Srbije Aleksandar Vučić koji je potvrdio dolazak u Bosnu i Hercegovinu danas.

[...]_

More info: N1

_*Serbian President and President of RS opened a New Section of the Highway*

President of Serbia Aleksandar Vucic arrived in Laktasi on Sunday where he opened a section of the highway “January 9” in the length of 10 kilometers together with the President of Republika Srpska, Milorad Dodik.

Besides Vucic and Dodik, the President of the National Assembly Nedeljko Cubrilovic, Prime Minister of the RS Zeljka Cvijanovic and other representatives of the authorities and citizens of that BH entity also attended the opening.

The complete section from Banja Luka to Prnjavor, after construction, will be around 35 kilometers long.

“This is a new working victory of Republika Srpska and I want to congratulate you on that. Our goal is to construct more every year and to connect people and we will not give up until we build a highway to the border with Serbia and throughout Republika Srpska. We want to come closer to Serbia, to equalize all the values that we have, including curriculum and programs, because we are one people with the same dreams and aspirations. We want to go directly to Serbia with this highway and we will continue with the construction in the upcoming years,” said Dodik at the opening of this section.

He also added that the first section from Doboj to Prnjavor, which is 36 kilometers long and cost 180 million EUR, was opened last year, while the section from Prnjavor to Mahovljani cost about 158 million EUR. He announced that the section of Banja Luka – Doboj highway should be completed next year as well.

“I want to congratulate to people and citizens of the RS on the newly opened kilometers of the highway. We know how important it is, and just a few years ago, we were lagging behind many regional countries, but we became the country with the most kilometers of highway in recent months. Roads and bridges should be something that will connect us and I think that this is very important for our mutual relations,” said the President of Serbia, Aleksandar Vucic._

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## CrazySerb

Really beautiful day yesterday, as presidents of Serbia & Serb Republic jointly opened the newest stretch of what will eventually become Banja Luka - Belgrade motorway :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Aerial video of the new section:


----------



## CrazySerb

Some aerial pics...



ww87 said:


> https://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/drustvo/Ap/445327/galerija?gId=84035


----------



## CrazySerb

New section of motorway has already led to doubling of traffic at toll gates... :cheers:


----------



## BL2

Drive video from new 10km long section Mahovljani - Drugovici


----------



## CrazySerb

Brcko bypass road due next September:


----------



## CrazySerb

EBRD ready to finance construction of Serb Republic so-called "Vc corridor" section, to the tune of 70 million euros...






That would be the Doboj-Jakes section on the map...


----------



## tooljan

CrazySerb said:


> That would be the Doboj-Jakes section on the map...


nope, that would be Johovac-Rudanka section, 6km long section north of Doboj... map are too poor quality to edit, so i can't show to you and all of you where is that part of Corridor 5c


----------



## CrazySerb

Due to improvements of existing and construction of new road infrastructure, Serb Republic is seeing a year on year decrease in number of deaths & injuries on the roads:

- number of deaths by 18%
- number of serious injuries by 12%
- number of lighter injuries by 12%


----------



## CrazySerb

Recent clip showing the construction of the new "Bratoljub" road-bridge on the Drina river between Serb Republic & Serbia...


----------



## CrazySerb

As part of the largest wave of investments into the Javorina ski complex since pretty much the Sarajevo Winter Olympics of 1984, various surrounding road infrastructure is being upgraded, including the "Kalovita Brda" tunnel...which should be completed by December, in time for the opening of the ski season.


----------



## CrazySerb

Looks like some traffic counts have been done on the recently opened section of "9th January" motorway... Google-translated:




> *186,719 vehicles passed through the "Jakupovci" toll center in a month*
> 
> Quote:
> Since October 1, when it was released into the traffic of the 9th of January motorway section (Banja Luka-Doboj), from Mahovljana to Drugović, through October 31, 186,719 vehicles passed through the station "Jakupovci" almost 60,000 vehicles more than in October 2016.
> 
> In "Highways of Republika Srpska" Srni was told that in October 2016, a total of 128,025 vehicles passed through the Gradiška-Banja Luka highway, while a year earlier, that is, in October 2015, 114,824 vehicles passed through the same section.
> 
> "Looking at the structure of the vehicles, during the October of this year, through the toll ramp in Jakupovci, the highest number of passenger cars, ie vehicles of the first category, were 177.324, while the second category was 1.045, the third 5.140 and the fourth 3.210, Highways. "
> 
> The "Highways" state that the given data unambiguously indicate the justification of the decision of this public company to let the section from Mahovljan to Drugović into traffic after the completion of its construction.
> 
> "This gave the drivers the opportunity to significantly shorten the journey between Banja Luka and Prnjavor, but also to avoid driving through the road Tutnjevac, on the main road Klašnica-Prnjavor, ahead of the upcoming winter period," the Autoputevi said.
> 
> From this company, the contractor, a consortium made up of the companies "Integral Engineering" Laktasi and "Granit" Skopje, continues to work on the rest of the section of the highway section "January 9th", from Drugović to Prnjavor.
> 
> "Favorable weather conditions go hand in hand with the contractor, so the construction is progressing in accordance with the established dynamics, and the final ending is expected in the spring of 2018," stated in "Motorways".


----------



## CrazySerb

New "Bratoljub" bridge on the Drina river, connecting Serbia with Serb Republic, getting readied for first asphalt :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Negotiations are continuing with our Chinese friends regarding further development of the motorway & railway network in Serb Republic... :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Banja Luka - Prijedor - Novi Grad motorway contract to be signed tomorrow in Budapest....




> *RS builds a highway with the Chinese*
> Saturday - 25.11.2017
> 
> Republika Srpska Minister of Transport and Communications Neđo Trninić, and the directors of "Republika Srpska Roads" Dušan Topić and "Republika Srpska Railways" Dragan Savanović will sign an agreement and a contract with the Chinese company tomorrow in Budapest regarding the construction of the highway from Banja Luka to Novo Gradište and the reconstruction of the railway from Banjaluka to the border with Croatia.
> 
> Agreement on cooperation related to the construction of the Banja Luka-Prijedor-Novi Grad highway / the first phase of Banja Luka-Prijedor / will be signed with the representatives of the Chinese company "Chanda Shandong International Economics End Technical Corp.".
> 
> A commercial contract for the project of modernization and reconstruction of Banjaluka-Novi Grad-Dobrljin-Border with Croatia will be signed with the representatives of this company.
> 
> The signing of the documents will be held at 17.00 in the premises of the hotel "Meriot", announced the ministry.
> 
> The agreement and contract will be signed during the Sixth Summit of the 16 + 1 Initiative. which will be held tomorrow and on Monday, November 27th.


----------



## CrazySerb

Contracts signed :cheers:


----------



## CDTI

_*USKORO IZGRADNJA AUTO-PUTA BANJA LUKA-NOVI GRAD I REKONSTRUKCIJA PRUGE (VIDEO)*

U Budimpešti su juče potpisani sporazum i ugovor u vezi sa izgradnjom auto-puta od Banjaluke do Novog Grada i rekonstrukcijom pruge od Banjaluke do granice sa Hrvatskom, čija je ukupna vrijednost oko 560 miliona evra.

Svoje potpise na ove dokumente su stavili direktori “Autoputeva Republike Srpske” Dušan Topić i “Željeznica Republike Srpske” Dragan Savanović sa predstavnicima kineske komapnije “Čajna Šandong internešnel ekonomik end tehnikal korporejšn grup”, u prisustvu pomoćnika ministra saobraćaja i veza Republike Srpske Dijane Obradović.

Sporazum o saradnji u vezi sa izgradnjom auto-puta Banjaluka-Prijedor-Novi Grad vrijedan je oko 320 miliona evra. Kineski partneri bi trebalo da svojim sredstvima grade ovaj auto-put i da se poslije naplaćuje putarina. Do polovine naredne godine trebalo da bude zatvorena finansijska konstrukcija za projekte da bi se nakon toga krenulo sa radovima.

Savanović i predstavnici “Čajna Šandong internešnel ekonomik end tehnikal korporejšn grup” potpisali su komercijalni ugovor za projekat modernizacije i rekonstrukcije oko 100 kilometara pruge od Banjaluke, preko Prijedora i Novog Grada do granice sa Hrvatskom, čija je vrijednost oko 241 milion evra.

Od izgradnje autoputa i rekonstrukcije pruge mnogo očekuju i Prijedorčani._

Kozarski Vjesnik


----------



## ValterPravnik

looks more like a mix between Putin and Dodik


----------



## CrazySerb

Nice clip....Banja Luka - Prnjavor (one half of BL-Doboj motorway) in three minutes:


----------



## CrazySerb

Serb Republic will issue tender for construction of Gradiska bridge in August....


----------



## zakrzemarski

CrazySerb said:


> ^^
> Doboj is becoming quite the regional crossroads, previously a railway junction but now also when it comes to highways. Newest tourist attraction's opening after the end of Russian elections later this month - new Putin monument to be placed near Doboj :cheers:


:lol:


----------



## CrazySerb

Tender for new expressway in east Serb Republic...



> Thursday, March 15, 2018 | 15:00
> 
> *A tender was published for the development of a general project for the fast road from Bijeljina to Sokolac*
> 
> RS Motorways announced a tender for the development of a general project for the construction of the fast road Bijeljina-Zvornik-Milići-Han Pijesak-Sokolac.
> 
> The value of the contract is 800,000 KM (about 400,000 EUR), and the deadline for the submission of bids is 3 May 2018.
> 
> For more details, see the link.
> 
> This section of the highway is one of two in this category of roads that will be built through RS. The second fastest route would be on the move Sarajevo-Pale-Sokolac-Rogatica-Višegrad-Vardište, recently told the media Dušan Topić, the director of the Autoputeva RS.


----------



## CrazySerb

9th January motorway nearing completion....




> *Highway January 9th from summer available to drivers*
> 
> 16.04.2018 16:18 | Danijela Stokanic
> 
> Banja Luka - Construction of the section from Laktaški village of Drugovići to Prnjavor is nearing completion, so that the drivers from this summer could use the entire highway "January 9th" from Banja Luka to Doboj.
> 
> By that time, the highest number of drivers is counted, because the journey from Banja Luka to Prnjavor will be much shorter and more comfortable. The employees of Integral Engineering, Laktasi and Granita Skopje worked tirelessly on the team of Glas Srpske, who on Friday with the part of the team for supervision of the works, engineers Mladen Predojevic and Filip Babic, visited the four most important points in this section.
> 
> It is a point for joining on the main road in the village of Hrvatani and Lišnja, then the tunnel "Potočani" and the narrower part of the gallery "Radunjevac". At the gallery "Radunjevac", Igor Atanasovski, an engineer in the "Granite", came to see us. According to him, the gallery was built to stop the landslide that created great problems for them.
> 
> - In addition to landslides, we did not have major problems when building this section of the highway - said Atanasovski.
> 
> Director of the company "Autoputevi RS" Dusan Topic says that they finally came to spring in order to open all fronts on the construction site and complete the remaining works.
> 
> - In the next ten days, all the stages along the remaining 25 kilometers will be done. First of all, it will be done on the completion of the layers of the embankment, and parallel to that will be continued asphalting. A large part of the route is already under one or two layers of asphalt, while the next day will continue to work the rest - Topić said.
> 
> He added that besides that, they ended up, among other things, approaching the overpasses.
> 
> - After that, along the highway, road equipment will be installed, including horizontal and vertical signaling, sound barriers, reflective fences and fence protection. We have some three to four months of intense work ahead of us, which means that, as we announced, in the summer months we could finish everything and leave the highway in traffic - said Topić.
> 
> According to him, the complete highway "January 9", whose length is 72 kilometers, will be invested 402 million euros.
> 
> - The completion of the works will be closed and the payment system from Banja Luka to Doboj, while Gradiska can be expected at the end of the year as the tender procedure for the execution of works is in progress, Topic said.
> 
> Prnjavorčanin Mirko D. says that he can not wait to complete this small share of what remains, so that the way to Banja Luka, where he works, was much shorter.
> 
> "Except I will need less time, I will save as much as a car," said this driver.
> 
> The first section of the Banja Luka-Doboj highway, from Prnjavor to Doboj, in the length of 36.6 kilometers of the highway, was opened on September 11, 2016, while the second section from Prnjavor to Banjaluka moves from Mahovljana to Laktaški village Drugovići in traffic in October last year.
> Corridor "5 C"
> 
> Dušan Topić pointed out that during the preparation of the tender documents for the construction of the 5C Corridor from the shares of Johovac-Rudanka in the length of seven kilometers with two loops.
> 
> - We have another meeting, complete the tender documentation next week, and we are waiting for the Croatian side to get a building permit in order to call a tender for the Sava bridge - said Topić, adding that at the same time they are negotiating with Chinese partners for the highway towards Mlinište and Prijedor. activities for the shares of Vukosavlje-Brčko-Bijeljina.


----------



## tasosGR

Dobar dan,what about the small part of M-18 road from Foca to the borders with Montenegro(Scepan polje)? Have you got any information?


----------



## smokiboy

If plans are that Banja Luka and Prijedor will be connected with a motorway, then it is logical for this motorway to continue on towards Karlovac or more likely Sisak (A11) in Croatia. Has there been any preliminary discussion with Croatian side about them being interested in connection toward Sisak? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## CrazySerb

Interview with Nedjo Trninic, Serb Republic's Minister of Transport & Communications...



> *Neđo Trninić: Srpska builds a highway to Serbia*
> S. Misljenovic | April 23, 2018
> 
> *Minister of Transport and Communications of Republika Srpska for "Novosti": The Chinese company is seriously negotiating the road through Semberija, 90 km long*
> 
> The GOVERNMENT of the Republic of Srpska and the Ministry of Transport and Communications are expecting this year the final works at the border crossing on the Bratoljub bridge and finally the start of works on the bridge in Gradiška on the Sava River, as well as the establishment of new lines from the Banja Luka airport, where negotiations with foreign low-budget companies are in the final stage, Neđo Trninić, Minister of Transport and Communications of RS, said in an interview for Novosti.
> 
> - Of course, this year will be completed the highway "January 9th", and we are in serious negotiations with a Chinese company around the Vukosavlje-Brcko-Bijeljina highway and further towards Serbia, "the minister said.
> 
> *How serious are the negotiations with the Chinese company for the highway through Semberija to Serbia?*
> 
> - The RS government and the Ministry of Transport are talking a lot with a Chinese company that operates a highway through Montenegro. The technical documentation has already been made for the highway from Vukoslav, then on the bypass around Brcko towards Bijeljina, and to connect with Serbia. A total of 90 km of highway, which would go to Corridor 5C, is also working.
> 
> *Is the story about the Sarajevo-Belgrade road that came from the BiH Council of Ministers real?*
> 
> - This story is pretty inflated. The government embedded its infrastructure projects into strategic documents. There is no dilemma here, the construction of the fast road East Sarajevo - Pale - Sokolac - Rogatica - Visegrad and the border with Serbia is planned. This is also defined in European documents like Route 3. Our estimate is that this project will cost a billion marks and we will seek strategic partners for this job. The imposition of a story from the Council of Ministers of BiH is unnecessary, especially on a new route of Sarajevo-Belgrade route. Especially that BiH will not cost anything, they are empty stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MOST IN CONSTRUCTION*
> CROATIA promised that it would soon get a construction permit for the construction of a bridge and we expect within the next month to do so. After that, we are announcing a tender for the construction of the bridge and I expect, but in autumn, the beginning of the construction.
> 
> 
> 
> *Who could be a strategic partner or who could loan such a project?*
> 
> - The loans are offered to us by the EBRD, the EIB, and also by Chinese and Turkish investors, but it is important under what conditions loans are obtained. They are all serious investors. So far, the most favorable and most effective are the EIB and the EBRD with lending terms and we are most satisfied for them. We are seriously negotiating with Chinese companies, and even with French investors.
> 
> *Restructuring "RS Railways" is one of the most important projects.*
> 
> - The goal is to get the ŽRS to fund itself. We have defined a principle of restructuring with the assistance of the World Bank. This is where financial, ownership and organizational restructuring is going on. Problems in the ŽRS are not from yesterday. So far, the ŽRS has served as a social institution, and since 1970 there have been no serious investments. The World Bank accepted all suggestions from the Government of the RS and there was no conditionality.
> 
> 
> *Is definitely going to reduce the number of workers?*
> 
> - The fact is that in the ŽRS we have a surplus of workers in relation to the scope of the needs of the ŽRS. The excess is about 1,000 workers. In the first year, the plan is to reduce the number of workers by 500, and by the end of 2021 for another 500. So far, the number of workers has been reduced by 340. A survey was conducted for voluntary retirement with stimulative redundancies. She has shown that we currently have 95 interested workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BRATOLjUB*
> 
> THE BRIDGE Bratoljub is between BiH and Serbia. The border crossing is in the jurisdiction of the ITA BiH. The RS government did everything it needed to do. The bridge is still not in operation and the construction of a border crossing does not begin, because the BiH Council of Ministers has not yet delivered the decision on the construction of the border crossing point, which it has adopted, by the ITA BiH. I hope that the decision will arrive at the ITA BiH very soon in order to start building the facilities in the next few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## piotr71

CrazySerb said:


> 9th January motorway nearing completion....





> Predsjednik Republike Srpske Milorad Dodik izjavio je danas u Doboju da će *krajem* ljeta biti završena izgradnja autoputa Banjaluka-Doboj


Well, I am not 100% certain, but it rather seems that the motorway will be finished in the end of summer. Unless, "kraj" also means "početak"


----------



## BL2

^^well it all depends on point of view if you look at the history this motorway has not existed since millennia, so few months can be seen as a nearing completion.


----------



## Uppsala

CrazySerb said:


> Serb Republic will issue tender for construction of Gradiska bridge in August....



So when this bridge is open, that means the motorway from Banja Luka is connected to the Croatian motorway E70/A3?


----------



## ValterPravnik

I'm not sure if the small motorway strip from the bridge to the motorway on the croatian side is included. 

They don't mention it which I find suspicious


----------



## BL2

Croatia will not build mwy all the way to A3, in the first phase they will build only an express-road with the speed 110km/h (same like mwy just without hard shoulders) to Novi Varos (blue section), but still it will be significant improvement.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
But Croatia is going to build a 2+2-road? And similar to a motorway?

And that part is open when the bridge is open?

If that is true, it is going to be a sort of motorway from Croatian E70/A3 to Banka Luka?


----------



## sponge_bob

Uppsala said:


> If that is true, it is going to be a sort of motorway from Croatian E70/A3 to Banka Luka?


If it begins on a Motorway and ends on a Motorway, it IS a Motorway, only one with speed restrictions.


----------



## Uppsala

sponge_bob said:


> If it begins on a Motorway and ends on a Motorway, it IS a Motorway, only one with speed restrictions.



Thank you! And this part is open when they open the bridge?


----------



## BL2

no, only blue section should be built and not real motorway, but express road without hard shoulders.


----------



## sponge_bob

If it is all motorway to the south then the blue bit has to be motorway to the north too (I mean in terms of normal motorway restrictions) otherwise you will have tractors legally crossing the bridge at 20kph and bloody bicycles.


----------



## Uppsala

BL2 said:


> no, only blue section should be built and not real motorway, but express road without hard shoulders.



But you mean it's going to be a 2+2 dual carrigeway? And signed with expressway sign?

Many parts of the continental motorway-network has similar. Thats means it's practically a motorway.

And back to my question. Is this part open when they open the bridge?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Will it be a 2x2 road? With or without median?

I think if the northern section would not be opened at the same time as the southern section, the bridge cannot be opened. I think the question is whether the northern section is announced to be completed at the same time.

However, most of the road projects - especially in Balkans - have delays during construction phase. The first questions should be: Is there any estimated groundbreaking date for the northern section and is there any info about the estimated construction period?

On the other hand, the tender for construction of the bridge will be started next August. It's still a (very) long way and more than enough time for the Croatian authorities.......



CrazySerb said:


> Serb Republic will issue tender for construction of Gradiska bridge in August....


----------



## Puležan

^^Croatia is planning to build a standard 2x2 expressway: lanes 3,5 m wide, central median 3 m wide, without hard shoulders, without at-level crossings.

You can see the map on the last page of this pdf: link

So, when everything's finished, BIH motorway will be directly connected with Croatian A3 motorway, via the 10 km 2x2 expressway :cheers:

But I don't know about construction phases: whether it will be built in phases, or first only in half-profile :dunno:


----------



## Uppsala

Puležan said:


> ^^Croatia is planning to build a standard 2x2 expressway: lanes 3,5 m wide, central median 3 m wide, without hard shoulders, without at-level crossings.
> 
> You can see the map on the last page of this pdf: link
> 
> So, when everything's finished, BIH motorway will be directly connected with Croatian A3 motorway, via the 10 km 2x2 expressway :cheers:
> 
> But I don't know about construction phases: whether it will be built in phases, or first only in half-profile :dunno:



Thank you! They are going to rebuild an exit at the E70/A3 in Croatia. This looks very nice :happy:

I really hope this is open when the bridge is open.


----------



## Puležan

Uppsala said:


> Thank you! They are going to rebuild an exit at the E70/A3 in Croatia...


The Okučani exit won't be rebuilt, it will stay the same as it is today because it was planned as an motorway/autoput junction from the beginning in the 80's when A3 was built in full profile. Take a closer look and you'll see that it's much bigger than other exits


----------



## MichiH

^^ You can see on the map you've posted that the expressway construction (km 0+000) begins south of the interchange and the remaining ~500m would be a 2-laned bottleneck if if interchange is not being rebuild (or let's say if the remaining segment "in the i/c" will not be widened).


----------



## Gedeon

MichiH said:


> ^^ You can see on the map you've posted that the expressway construction (km 0+000) begins south of the interchange and the remaining ~500m would be a 2-laned bottleneck if if interchange is not being rebuild (or let's say if the remaining segment "in the i/c" will not be widened).


I wouldn't call it a bottleneck... traffic won't be nearly as high there.

Construction of another overpass should be done by HAC... personally doubt it will be anytime soon.


----------



## BL2

sponge_bob said:


> If it is all motorway to the south then the blue bit has to be motorway to the north too (I mean in terms of normal motorway restrictions) otherwise you will have tractors legally crossing the bridge at 20kph and bloody bicycles.


It's going to be a 2+2 dual carriageway and signed with expressway sign and with median


Uppsala said:


> But you mean it's going to be a 2+2 dual carrigeway? And signed with expressway sign?
> 
> Many parts of the continental motorway-network has similar. Thats means it's practically a motorway.
> 
> And back to my question. Is this part open when they open the bridge?


Yes and yes the blue part should be opened with the bridge, otherwise you will not be able to use it.


----------



## Uppsala

BL2 said:


> It's going to be a 2+2 dual carriageway and signed with expressway sign and with medianYes and yes the blue part should be opened with the bridge, otherwise you will not be able to use it.



Very nice! This means Banja Luka is going to have very good connections with motorways when they open this bridge :happy:

This means also they can build more motorways around Banka Luka and more south, with connections to the Croatian A3 :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Construction of Eastern bypass of the southern town of Trebinje to be continued soon...


----------



## CrazySerb

Monday, May 21, 2018. | 09:54

*The route of the first section of the highway Banjaluka-Novi Grad is defined - The preparation of the project documentation is followed*



> The route of the first section of the Banja Luka-Novi Grad highway, from Banjaluka to Prijedor, is well known. 42 kilometers long passes under Kozara. After the completion of project documentation, expropriation will begin, reports RTRS.
> 
> Of the three offered, the most suitable route was selected. It will pass through the hilly terrain, through the settlements Kuljani, Barlovci and Ramici, where the first tunnel will be built on the highway, then towards Cerici and continue to Potkozarje, Omarska and Kozarac, which envisages crossing the existing main road.
> 
> The new highway will be coming from Prijedor from the north side. Preparations for land expropriation are planned immediately after the preparation of project documentation, and the basic price for land purchase is known.
> 
> - According to the previous experience, during the construction of the Gradiška-Banja Luka highways, and "January 9th" Banja Luka-Doboj, the average price of land expropriation is likely to be about one million KM per kilometer - statements from the company Autoputevi Republike Srpske.
> 
> Construction negotiations with Chinese company China Shandong International are in the final stage. The negotiating team of the Government was formed, and the final solutions and details will be known soon.
> 
> - The highway towards Prijedor and Novi Grad is a priority. Also, the bypass around Banja Luka and Mliništa, as well as Corridor 5C, whose share starts to work in autumn. There is also a route from Vukosav to Brcko, and from Brcko to Bijeljina and the border with Serbia - says Transport and Communications Minister Neđo Trninić.
> 
> In addition to the construction of the highway from Banja Luka to Prijedor, there is also a quick route from Prijedor to Kozarska Dubica.
> 
> Along the highway, the railway from Banja Luka through Prijedor and Novi Grad will be reconstructed, to the border with Croatia. The value of this investment is estimated at around 241 million KM, while the authorities expect that this will be another step forward in the development of this part of Srpska.


----------



## CrazySerb

day, May 18, 2018 | 12:07

*Serb Republic soon receives a total of 106 kilometers of highway*



> The entire highway from Banja Luka to Doboj could be open for traffic in August, Minister of Transport and Communications Neđo Trninić told Radio Republike Srpske.
> 
> - The other is 25 kilometers to connect from Drugović to Prnjavor and I think it will be almost in August. By merging those shares, Srpska will get a total of 106 kilometers of the highway - said Trninić.
> 
> The completion of the section of the highway from Drugović to Prnjavor will enable additional development of Srpska, but also better link Banja Luka, Prnjavor and Doboj, Trninić added.
> 
> The Minister explained that the RS is planning to implement many more projects when it comes to the construction of road infrastructure and that this would significantly contribute to the funds raised from the new excise legislation, but they are blocked.
> 
> He nevertheless announces negotiations with Chinese partners on the construction of the section of the highway from Banja Luka to Prijedor, or from Vukoslav to Bijeljina.
> 
> "For the Chinese, the priorities of these two projects are the priorities, and I hope that through the continuation of talks with them, which is expected next week, we will reach an agreement and to realize at least one of these two projects", stressed Trninić for Radio Republike Srpske.
> 
> Construction of the loop in Rudanci is the first phase of Corridor 5C and from this project Srpska did not give up.
> 
> Minister assures that, this time, there are no obstacles for the construction of the bridge on the Sava near Gradiška.
> 
> Trninić could not confirm that toll booths on the Glamočani highway would be removed soon after, unfortunately, the most recent tender for the job was canceled.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Brčko: Preparation of the Banja Luka - Belgrade highway project*



> A meeting was held in Brcko with the representatives of JP "Autoputevi" of the Republic of Srpska, Public Company "Putevi" Brcko and the Mayor of the Sinisa Milic District. It was discussed about the harmonization of the Banja Luka - Belgrade highway project with the spatial planning documentation of the Brcko District and the Brcko bypass.
> 
> The Public Enterprise "Autoputevi" of the Republic of Srpska has been working on the preparation of a project and finding a financing model for the highway route from Vukoslav to Brcko and from Brcko to Bijeljina, that is, along the border with Serbia.
> 
> "Now we have come to a situation where the technical side of this whole story is necessary, that is the production of planning and study documentation. And we can not do this ourselves, because part of the route of our highway passes through the territory of Brcko District," said the director of the Public Utility Company " Highways "of the Republic of Srpska Dušan Topić.
> 
> The Mayor of Brcko, Sinisa Milic, says that the District through the existing spatial-planning documentation has defined that the bypass Brcko is a part of the highway from Banja Luka towards Bijeljina.
> 
> "We are in the process of developing new spatial planning documents and, depending on these talks we are leading, we will, of course, define the detailed points of this future project in this spatial plan," the Mayor of Brcko District Sinisa Milic said.
> 
> Milić pointed out that the District, as a local community, is interested in being involved in as large and broader network of highways and highways, and that this is the general interest of the District.


----------



## CrazySerb

Chinese delegation (Shandong) wrapping up negotiations concerning Banja Luka-Prijedor motorway...


----------



## smokiboy

I would think that the priority for motorways in RS should be from Doboj eastward, and that all available funding should be directed to finish the section to Bijeljina. After that emphasis can be put on the section from Banja Luka to Prijedor and beyond. But this section should be built when there is agreement with Croatia to continue their A11, from Sisak to Novi Grad.


----------



## Arnorian

smokiboy said:


> But this section should be built when there is agreement with Croatia to continue their A11, from Sisak to Novi Grad.


Yeah, right.


----------



## smokiboy

Arnorian said:


> Yeah, right.


I'm not saying the Croatia side will build their side any time soon, but before the RS side builds their next section towards Novi Grad, there should be some broad agreement on at least alignment on the HR side.


----------



## Eulanthe

smokiboy said:


> I would think that the priority for motorways in RS should be from Doboj eastward, and that all available funding should be directed to finish the section to Bijeljina. After that emphasis can be put on the section from Banja Luka to Prijedor and beyond. But this section should be built when there is agreement with Croatia to continue their A11, from Sisak to Novi Grad.


The A11 is really underused as it is, so there's no chance of them extending it to Novi Grad. I've been there on a normal work day and almost nothing was crossing the border - people were walking between Dvor and Novi Grad, but car traffic was maybe one car every 10 minutes. 

There's also no need for Croatia to build it, because the A3 will provide the same access to Banja Luka. Concentrating on getting Banja Luka to Bijeljina built makes sense for now. Later, it's a question of cooperation with the FBiH - finishing the A1 in RS territory would give the RS a lot of money from transit tolls, especially as a complete A1 from Croatia to Sarajevo would start to attract traffic looking for an alternative to the A1 in Croatia.


----------



## smokiboy

^^

I realize that the A11 is underused in Croatia. Questionable whether or not it should have been built in the first place. But since it does exist, and is underused, would it not make sense to connected it to a future motorway towards Novi Grad, or nearby, and then in RS to connect it the planned Prijedor - Banja Luka motorway? This would potentially provide new life to that motorway, and be the fasted route for ZG-BL-SA.


----------



## Gedeon

smokiboy said:


> ^^
> 
> I realize that the A11 is underused in Croatia. Questionable whether or not it should have been built in the first place. *But since it does exist, and is underused*, would it not make sense to connected it to a future motorway towards Novi Grad, or nearby, and then in RS to connect it the planned Prijedor - Banja Luka motorway? This would potentially provide new life to that motorway, and be the fasted route for ZG-BL-SA.


No, it wouldn't. Look up sunk cost fallacy.


----------



## smokiboy

^^

I see what you are saying, but, somehow a motorway from Banja Luka (circa 200,000 pop.) to Prijedor (circa 100,000 pop.) does not make much sense, unless it will be extended into a broader network of motorways, someday, whenever that may be. So between Sisak and Prijedor will be a space between two dead-end motorways


----------



## Namibija

nikicakica said:


> Is than saying "Sarajevo-Zenica motorway" or "Belgrade-Niš motorway" also illegal, so you must say "parts of Corridor Vc/X", respectively?


I really can't speak for Belgrade - Niš motorway, but there is no Sarajevo - Zenica motorway as well. In best case scenario, it could be addressed as section.

I hope that you speak Serbian, because this is the link (below) to the news article about visit of Republika Srpska officials to construction site of Johovac - Rudanka section.

Article was made by RTRS - Radio Television of Republika Srpska, and please read it and tell me where they call this road as Vukosavlje - Doboj motorway. On one place they wrote that Vc corridor in Republika Srpska is passing between Vukosavlje and Doboj, and that's all.

https://lat.rtrs.tv/vijesti/vijest.php?id=343044


----------



## MichiH

CrazySerb said:


> How about this one?
> 
> https://www.capital.ba/za-posao-izgradnje-autoputa-doboj-vukosavlje-bore-se-cetiri-kompanije/


24. dec. 2012 :nuts: Thanks for the source, but it's quite old... Maybe the journalist just made an error or didn't checked the facts? :dunno:


----------



## Namibija

It is not minor disagreement, you are posting here old articles of some pretty much minor media, calling it as source.

I've posted link to an article of official public media service of Republika Srpska, where it's pretty much defined how is this motorway called.

Without any doubt the name of this motorwy is Vc corridor, it international designation is E73, and it's questionable will Republika Srpska hold A1 as domestic designation, but E73 will be there for sure. 

But I get it, you don't live in Republika Srpska, you are not born there, you don't hold Bosnian citizenship, so as foreigner I understand that you are confused, but I don't understand why are you so confident in constant writing of incorrect information on this topic.


----------



## nikicakica

And your source says that Putnikovo brdo tunnels are on this (Johovac - Rudanka) section, although Topić clearly said them that those tunnels are on second section (Rudanka - Putnikovo brdo/Doboj bypass/Rudanka - inter-entity boundary line) ...

You can call anything however you want. Everybody can call Corridor Vc and its parts however he wants. I can call part in BiH A1 motorway, Svilaj - Bijača motorway etc. I can also call it Corridor 356, or some other imaginary names, which are obviously not true, or Corridor 10, but that is inconsistent with the truth.
But you are making a problem here just because he said "Doboj-Vukosavlje motorway", which is in my opinion senseless. Am I wrongly informed, or will Corridor Vc pass next to both Doboj and Vukosavlje? So, if it will, and it will, why is his sentence problematic for you? I think that everybody understood what was he talking about - a motorway that will pass between Doboj and Vukosavlje. And everybody, including you, knows that it is part of Corridor Vc, and the fact that this section/part/you name it is in Republika Srpska. But, again, you are starting an argue, just because he named it differently from what you call it. And he didn't use some false name, or some imaginary name, like politicians in Serbia are always using. They are always speaking about some "Corridor 11". Where is it defined? It's not in any papers in which it should be so it could be called like that. And still they are calling it like that. And people now know about what is somebody talking when he/she says "Corridor 11". I don't use it because I think that it is wrong to use that name, but people around me ARE using that name, and still I am NOT starting an argue with them just because they used name which I find wrong. I tell them that just if they ask me for my opinion.
So this is my last post in this minor disagreement, and I hope that there won't be any similar disagreements in the future.


----------



## Namibija

nikicakica said:


> And your source says that Putnikovo brdo tunnels are on this (Johovac - Rudanka) section, although Topić clearly said them that those tunnels are on second section (Rudanka - Putnikovo brdo/Doboj bypass/Rudanka - inter-entity boundary line) ...
> 
> You can call anything however you want. Everybody can call Corridor Vc and its parts however he wants. I can call part in BiH A1 motorway, Svilaj - Bijača motorway etc. I can also call it Corridor 356, or some other imaginary names, which are obviously not true, or Corridor 10, but that is inconsistent with the truth.
> But you are making a problem here just because he said "Doboj-Vukosavlje motorway", which is in my opinion senseless. Am I wrongly informed, or will Corridor Vc pass next to both Doboj and Vukosavlje? So, if it will, and it will, why is his sentence problematic for you? I think that everybody understood what was he talking about - a motorway that will pass between Doboj and Vukosavlje. And everybody, including you, knows that it is part of Corridor Vc, and the fact that this section/part/you name it is in Republika Srpska. But, again, you are starting an argue, just because he named it differently from what you call it. And he didn't use some false name, or some imaginary name, like politicians in Serbia are always using. They are always speaking about some "Corridor 11". Where is it defined? It's not in any papers in which it should be so it could be called like that. And still they are calling it like that. And people now know about what is somebody talking when he/she says "Corridor 11". I don't use it because I think that it is wrong to use that name, but people around me ARE using that name, and still I am NOT starting an argue with them just because they used name which I find wrong. I tell them that just if they ask me for my opinion.
> So this is my last post in this minor disagreement, and I hope that there won't be any similar disagreements in the future.


In context you are putting it, it's totally OK, but this discussion is more than one post, it's related to a fairy tales that our colleague here is constantly writing putting this road/corridor in context where it doesn't belongs.


----------



## sponge_bob

For anyone reading. This Corridor XI idea (11) is a Serbian invention and not an official international corridor defined in an international agreement, this for complex historic reasons.

The official Corridors I to X are legacy corridors superceded in part by EU Core Corridors and also by 'indicative west balkan corridors' .


----------



## sponge_bob

I wonder how many Banja Luka politicians will visit China to be 're educated' on what contract law is, after this.


----------



## celevac

sponge_bob said:


> I wonder how many Banja Luka politicians will visit China to be 're educated' on what contract law is, after this.



Yes and I wonder how many Chinese companies will rethink how good investments in this "Republic" really are.


----------



## sponge_bob

celevac said:


> Yes and I wonder how many Chinese companies will rethink how good investments in this "Republic" really are.


Breaking a contract with a Chinese company will bring the full weight of the Chinese government directly to bear on Banja Luka (and no doubt on Belgrade) but they will probably take a 100 sq km sovereign zone with an airbase as compensation in the end.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The chance of that driver actually being Dutch is very slim. Dutch drivers are way too expensive to send to Bosnia or anywhere else far from the Netherlands. 

Possible scenarios;
* the entire unit was sold and they don't bother to take the Dutch decals off
* the tractor is non-Dutch
* the tractor is Dutch, but the driver isn't
* the entire unit is Dutch and operated by a Dutch driver (rather unlikely).

Getting a commercial driver's license is very expensive in the Netherlands (it costs thousands of euros) and it is a middle class job so these kind of stunts are rather unlikely to be performed by a Dutch driver.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Even if the load is coming directly from the Netherlands it's unlikely to be a Dutch driver. Most of the time they hire a Polish or Romanian or maybe even a Bosnian driver to transport it back and forth. The hourly wage paid to Dutch drivers is too high to compete with them. 

There are Dutch transportation companies that rely almost exclusively on Polish tractors and even Dutch tractors often have a foreign driver. Many trucking companies are only nominally Dutch and have most of their operations in countries like Poland or Hungary. For example Mandersloot, a Dutch trucking company, has 8 locations: 1 in the Netherlands and 7 in Poland, Czechia, Slovakia, Hungary and Romania.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Over-the-road trucking also doesn't pay much more for Dutch drivers than domestic trucking. So there is little incentive to go long-distance for almost no financial gain, while having to put up with traffic in Germany, the restrictions across the Alps, a fight to find parking every night on a dirty rest area, not being home every night. 

Most international trucking with Dutch drivers is in the region, say 500-600 km away. Maybe a single overnight stay. Some Dutch drivers still make it into Northern Italy or Southern France or maybe even Spain but this is much less common than 20 years ago. 

Trucking companies mostly face the same cost: tolls, truck payments, insurance and fuel. The only variable they can compete with is the salary paid to the truck driver. Why pay a Dutch driver € 15 per hour if you can pay someone else € 5 or even less.


----------



## x-type

Most likely it is NL trailer hauled by RO or H or something truck. Often scene on the roads.


----------



## SRC_100

CrazySerb said:


> Dutch truck drivers :doh:


Yeah, dutch driver... e.g. Dejan Ismanović...


----------



## g.spinoza

SRC_100 said:


> Yeah, dutch driver... e.g. Dejan Ismanović...


Zlatan Ibrahimovic is Swedish...


----------



## BL2

stop trolling. 
@Chris you as moderator should stop this trolling and not lead it, these last posts are so much off topic that they deserve to be deleted.


----------



## theAlien

On this video you can see that trailer has no Dutch *yellow* license plate (from 0:38 to 0:42) :dunno:


----------



## Uppsala

^^
So this means that now in Croatia they will rebuild the exit at Croatian A3/E70 See link: https://www.google.com/maps/place/Z...a45249628fbc28a!8m2!3d45.8150108!4d15.9819189

So this will be a new motorway from Croatian A3 to the new bridge at the border? This part in Croatia is therefore included in the agreement?


----------



## medi84

Uppsala said:


> So this will be a new motorway from Croatian A3 to the new bridge at the border? This part in Croatia is therefore included in the agreement?


It will be a 2x2 expressway. Signed contract covers only Phase I on Croatian side (marked in green), which is the bridge without access road. Phase II (marked in red) should follow, but information about this phase are very scarce. According to forum members from Croatia, phases beyond Phase II are not going to be implemented in near future. This is how it should look after Phases I, II, and III are finished: VIDEO


----------



## CrazySerb

Domestic company "Integral" has won the tender to build a bridge, part of the future Trebinje bypass road...



> Sunday, 28/07/2019 | 17:15
> 
> *Integral Engineering is building a bridge over Trebisnjica worth KM 12.2 million*
> 
> *Integral Engineering Company will be engaged in the construction of a bridge over the Trebisnjica River on the section of the main city bypass, worth around KM 12.2 million, TrebinjeLive.info learns.*
> 
> Integral offered a lower price for BAM 2.3 million than the Hering company from Siroki Brijeg, which demanded as much as BAM 14.5 million (VAT included) for the same job.
> 
> The construction of the bridge is funded by Hydro Power Plants in Trebisnjica (HET).
> 
> It is a 485-meter bridge that will connect Studenac and Gorizia on the main city bypass route.
> 
> The deadline for completion of the bridge works is 730 days from the date of the contractor's introduction into the work.
> 
> The main design of the bridge was done by the IG Civil Engineering Institute, while the main design audit was done by the IPSA Institute.


----------



## CrazySerb

Banja Luka - Prijedor motorway moving forward, even if it is a bad deal...



> Thursday, 08/01/2019 |. 15:33
> 
> *Development of preliminary design for the Banja Luka-Prijedor highway by the end of 2019 - At least 21m EUR required for land expropriation*
> 
> Preparations for the construction of the Banja Luka-Prijedor highway are, as the Independents learn, the planned dynamics and the conceptual design is underway, which is the obligation of the Chinese company SDHS-CSI BH, which should be completed by the end of this year.
> 
> The Ministry of Transport and Communications of Republika Srpska told the Independent that after the preliminary design, the Republic Administration for Geodetic and Property Affairs of RS will begin expropriation of land.
> 
> According to the Banja Luka-Prijedor Highway Concession Agreement, signed on December 13 last year in Banja Luka, the Republic Geodetic and Property Law Directorate has a two-year deadline to complete this work, and according to estimates, at least 21 mil EUR.
> 
> As a reminder, the concession agreement was signed by Nedjo Trninic, Minister of Transport and Communications of Republika Srpska, and Yang Sue, managing director of SDHS-CSI BiH, which is registered in Banja Luka as a representative office of China Shandong International Economic & Technical Cooperation Group.
> 
> *According to the contract, the Chinese need to build a highway, and Republika Srpska has committed to pay an annual highway availability fee of EUR 32.5m in the next 30 years. This money, as explained earlier by the Government of Republika Srpska, should be secured from the payment of all tolls on all highways in Republika Srpska, and if this is not sufficient, it would be provided from the Republika Srpska budget.*
> 
> With regard to the obligations of Chinese investors, they should pay an annual fee of 5% of the revenue generated from the operation of the concession activity, that is, from the collected toll.
> 
> According to preliminary estimates, the construction of the 42 km-long Banja Luka-Prijedor highway should cost a little less than € 300m.


----------



## Balkanada

Reconstruction of the Foča - Šćepan Polje (border with MNE) route is expected to start in late 2020 or early 2021

https://www.klix.ba/vijesti/bih/rad...ati-najkasnije-pocetkom-2021-godine/200224185


----------



## stickedy

Finally finishing what was planned over 30 years ago? Or just upgrading the existing "road"?


----------



## No1

Construction of 5c highway in Bosnia and Herzegovina, this is part in Serb Republic of that highway under construction,


----------



## fcfreedom

No1 said:


> Construction of 5c highway in Bosnia and Herzegovina, this is part in Serb Republic of that highway under construction,


Its no Serb Republic, its entity of Republika Srpska. Huge difference.


----------



## No1

Entity Republika Srpska(Serb Republic on english) put in work new system of control on their highways,


----------



## туљан

No1 said:


> Entity Republika Srpska(Serb Republic on english)


Republic of Srpska, actually. We write like that.

just my two cents...


----------



## stickedy

Republika Srpska - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Srpska is a noun and stands on its own.


----------



## fcfreedom

stickedy said:


> Republika Srpska - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srpska is a noun and stands on its own.


I agree. In the beggining they used to translate it as Republic of Srpska but recently it is translated in its original form as entity of Republika Srpska, without actual translation of a name.


----------



## Dikan011

Serbia will pick up the tab for the Sremska Raca - Bijeljina motorway section:



> *The bridge and the highway to Bijeljina will be paid by Serbia*
> 
> The President of Serbia said that some 100 million euros will be needed for the airport in Trebinje.
> 
> He added that Serbia is going to invest between 73 and 75 million euros.
> 
> During his visit to Banja Luka, President Vucic will be handed the keys to the City of Banja Luka at the Ceremonial Academy on the special occasion of celebrating the Banja Luka Day.
> 
> He stated that Bosnia and Herzegovina represent the third export destination for Serbia, the trade partner number seven.
> 
> "I believe that the trade volume in 2021 can be significantly higher than in 2020, with a recorded drop of 11 percent due to coronavirus, at the level of two billion euros trade exchange," he said.
> 
> President Vucic said that he believes in Serbia and the Republic of Srpska developing their economies together, to show the people that the jobs will be secured, that their children will be able to stay here and build their future.
> 
> The airport in Trebinje will require between 98 and 100 million euros. "Serbia will invest between 73 and 75 million euros," he said.
> 
> He said that he agreed with the representatives of the Republic of Srpska that Serbia should provide significant support through the construction of the highway to Bijeljina.
> 
> "We will pay for the complete bridge over the Sava. Republic of Srpska and Bosnia will not have any costs in that respect."
> 
> *Vucic added that Serbia is ready to help and pay for the highway section to Bijeljina. "It is a section of 17 kilometer from the bridge to Bijeljina," said Vucic.
> 
> The value of the works is estimated at 136 million euros, and as Vucic said, Serbia will bear the cost of 100 million euros.*


----------



## Dikan011

New motorway bridge at Gradiska finally nearing completion.

In other news, looks like local firm "Integral Engineering" has won the contract to build the expressway from the bridge to A3 motorway in Croatia.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

deleted


----------



## Dikan011

Today contract was signed with local firm "Integral Engineering" for design & construction of a section of north-south corridor Vc through Republika Srpska - contract value is 93,7 million (euros or KM, different sources have different values) for a nearly 6km stretch of motorway spanning the entity border line - quite pricey no matter the currency, as it includes a long bridge over Bosna river, some viaducts and two tunnels.

One of the tunnels will be 1,600m in length, the other about 700 meters and the entity border will run through it, so some administrative challenges are foreseen.


Deadline is three years from start of construction.


----------



## stickedy

Doboj bypass? When is construction said to be started?


----------



## Dikan011

Exactly, Doboj bypass. No word about when the work will start, only the 3 year deadline is mentioned in all the news reports. I'd assume late Q2/ early Q3 2021 some works will start.


----------



## Dikan011

Johovac-Rudanka section update, really good progress by local firm "Integral" and North Macedonia's "Granit":


----------



## The Wild Boy

Dikan011 said:


> Johovac-Rudanka section update, really good progress by local firm "Integral" and North Macedonia's "Granit":


Didn't know Granit worked here. 

Oh yeah, they built Bosnia's first motorway. I should totally write an article about that.


----------



## Dikan011

Despite Covid and other difficulties, the past ski season has been one of the best for the Olympic mountain center Jahorina - with the end of season, new investments have begun, including road infrastructure development:


----------



## Dikan011

Wednesday, May 19, 2021 | 08:33
*The tender for the construction of the Vukosavlje-Rača highway was annulled*



> The highways of Republika Srpska annulled the international tender for the construction of three sections of the highway from Vukosavlje, through Brčko and Bijeljina, to Rača and the border with Serbia, with a total value of 1.3 billion KM (650m EUR) without VAT. The reason for the annulment of the tender was stated to be "there is no capable candidate" for the job.
> 
> The tender was announced in August last year, and it was divided into three lots, ie the section Vukosavlje - Brčko whose estimated value is 600 million KM, the section Brčko - Bijeljina which should cost 310 million KM, and the section Bijeljina - Rača worth 440 million KM. The procurement was annulled for all three lots for "provable reasons" which, as stated, are beyond the control of the RS Highways and which could not have been foreseen at the time of initiating the public procurement procedure. - Since none of the submitted requests for participation in the public procurement procedure for financing, design and construction of the section of the highway Vukosavlje - Brčko, Brčko - Bijeljina and Bijeljina - Rača is complete and does not meet the requirements of the Public Invitation, and the contracting authority (RS Highways) of any capable candidate, the same contracting authority has made a decision on the annulment of the public procurement procedure in question - they stated in the RS Highways.
> 
> The section Vukosavlje-Brčko is about 33 kilometers long, the section Brčko - Bijeljina 17 kilometers, and Bijeljina - Rača 20 kilometers. The procedure for the selection of contractors was conducted through a competitive dialogue, and it was envisaged that the number of candidates to whom the invitation to participate in the dialogue would be submitted would be limited to four.
> 
> Capital wrote that the Turkish company Kalyon was interested in the construction. Apart from that Turkish company, financial institutions were also interested in the highway, including Sparkasse and Ziraatbank, which took over the tender documentation, as well as certain companies registered in Serbia. The Chinese were also in the game, and the Serbian member of the Presidency Milorad Dodik and the delegation of the Government of the Republic of Srpska talked with the representatives of the company Shandong Hi-Speed Group at the end of August last year. It was then announced that the Chinese were interested in the construction of the Vukosavlje-Rača highway, without mentioning why they did not respect the deadlines from the contract on the construction of the Banja Luka-Prijedor section.


----------



## Dikan011

Johovac interchange, near Doboj:


----------



## Dikan011

First asphalt on Johovac-Rudanka section of 5C corridor:

Starts from 4'22'':


----------



## Dikan011

New motorway bridge at Gradiska:


----------



## Dikan011

Number of road deaths in RS has fallen by 11% in 2020, to 101.
Injuries amounted to 2735 , with about a fifth with heavy injuries.
The aim is to reach Scandinavian numbers, with 2,8 deaths per 100k.


----------



## The Wild Boy

That's pretty impressive for a country like that. I always expected number to be bigger in the whole of Bosnia, but I'm plesently surprised. Maybe in the Bosnian part there's far more accidents happening? 

I wonder what resulted to such low car accidents. Of course putting COVID aside, i would like to know. New Laws? More strict police checks?


----------



## Dikan011

Yeah, for sure all of that, plus as they say in the video, new investment into local & regional roads, as well as new motorways. But obviously, it's still far from ideal.

And of course, a healthy dose of fear... following latest trends, especially those in the United States, these are newest police vehicles now entering service with Ministry of Interior...

I sure as hell wouldn't want to see this thing in my rear-view mirror.


----------



## Dikan011

During today's meeting with Chinese officials, in addition to news of expected deliveries of Chinese Covid19 vaccines, we heard that long delayed, 42km long Banja Luka-Prijedor motorway project, also spearheaded by the Chinese, under a concesson agreement, will finally begin in September or October this year. Land expropriation is already underway.

I'd be willing to bet that the date is too optimistic, but whatever.


----------



## MichiH

Dikan011 said:


> 42km long Banja Luka-Prijedor motorway project, also spearheaded by the Chinese, under a concesson agreement, will finally begin in September or October this year. Land expropriation is already underway.


Is there any info (map?) about the route? Where is the western end (with / without Prijedor bypass), does it connect to the existing motorways, e.g. at Laktasi interchange?


----------



## Dikan011

Yes, it will connect to the existing motorway network at new Kuljani interchange...here's a bit more info:



> *The Banja Luka-Prijedor highway will have 50 overpasses, bridges, viaducts… *
> 05/31/2021 / 15:02
> 
> BANJA LUKA - In order to connect Banja Luka with Prijedor by highway, it will be necessary to build 23 overpasses, 10 underpasses, nine bridges and numerous other facilities.
> 
> The draft environmental impact study for the construction of the Banja Luka - Prijedor highway, which was made public today, states that the highway will be 40.7 kilometers long, that the connection will be in Kuljani in Banja Luka, and the section north of Prijedor will be completed. It is planned to build 23 overpasses, 10 underpasses, nine bridges, seven viaducts, one passage for animals, and a two-sided resort.
> 
> The toll booths will be at three locations, immediately after the Kuljani loop, then at the Omarska junction and at the Prijedor junction. Within the Omarska junction, space is planned for the construction of a base for highway maintenance. As part of the environmental impact assessment, the geological, hydrological, seismological and climatic characteristics of the area, the use value and purpose of the land, the quality of watercourses and air, the current state of noise, habitat analysis, flora, and fauna with an emphasis on protected types, analysis of settlements and existing infrastructure…
> 
> "Project of planned construction and later use of this highway in compliance with all proposed environmental protection measures defined within the Impact Study, during construction works and when using the facility aware of the negative impact in terms of environmental impact at an acceptable level, so it can be stated that the project in question is safe in terms of environmental impact ", the conclusion is stated in the Draft Study. Public insight into the Draft Study is provided on the website of the Ministry of Physical Planning, Construction and Ecology and in the premises of the cities of Banja Luka and Prijedor in the period from May 31 to July 2, 2021.
> 
> "The public hearing will be held on June 16 in the premises of the City of Prijedor at 10 am and on June 17 in the City of Banja Luka at 10 am," the Ministry of Construction stated. Comments and suggestions on the Draft Study can be submitted to the address of the Ministry or electronically within 15 days after the Public Hearing. The investor is a Chinese company through the company "SDHS-CSI BH", which he founded in Banja Luka. We remind you that CAPITAL wrote that 237 buildings will be demolished on the route Banja Luka - Prijedor, of which about 40 percent are residential buildings, according to the parcelling plan, which was adopted by the National Assembly in February this year with a delay of two years. CAPITAL previously wrote that the Parceling Plan for the Banja Luka - Prijedor highway is two years late.
> 
> The expropriation of land for the construction of the highway should cost the RS budget around 21.5m euros. When the concession agreement was signed, in December 2018, the Government pointed out that the deadline for buying the land was two years. That deadline expired at the end of 2020. We remind you that the Chinese company "SDHS-CSI BH", which received a concession for the construction of the Banja Luka - Prijedor highway, did not meet the set deadlines for project development, and the Government of Republika Srpska gave them extra time several times, justifying everything with the corona virus. For the Banja Luka - Prijedor highway, the Republika Srpska is expected to pay an annual fee for the availability of the highway in the amount of 32.5 million euros for 30 years.
> 
> The Chinese, on the other hand, have to pay an annual fee of five percent of the income generated by performing the concession activity, ie the amount of the toll collected. It was originally planned that the highway Banja Luka - Prijedor would be 42 kilometers long, and for the invested 297 million euros, in the end the Republika Srpska should pay 975 million euros to the Chinese.


----------



## Dikan011

Speaking of interchanges, due to growing traffic at Banja Luka airport, construction of new motorway interchange was just approved:



> Friday, 06/11/2021 | 08:28
> The RS government has authorized the Highways to build a loop towards Banja Luka Airport
> 
> The Government of the Republika Srpska has passed a Decision authorizing the Highways of the Republika Srpska to realize a capital investment as an investor - the construction of a loop on the highway Gradiška - Banja Luka, for the airport. The construction of the loop would enable faster and better connection between the airport and the territory of the city of Banja Luka, but also with other cities in the region.


----------



## nikicakica

MichiH said:


> Is there any info (map?) about the route? Where is the western end (with / without Prijedor bypass), does it connect to the existing motorways, e.g. at Laktasi interchange?


The pink route has been chosen (dots are interchanges). Blue is the planned Banja Luka bypass.


----------



## MichiH

nikicakica said:


> The pink route has been chosen (dots are interchanges). Blue is the planned Banja Luka bypass.
> View attachment 1633323


So, it will connect to the future bypass, not to the existing motorway. Should the bypass be 2x2 and grade-separated? How will the temporary solution at east end look till the bypass will be opened?

The first section will end north-east of Prijedor. Not perfect for a permanent solution but... there seems to be a 2nd section up to the Croatian border. Is this section likely to be built anytime soon? Say, by 2030? However, if memory serves, traffic is not very dense west of Prijedor (dunno, maybe I drove on a weekend...)

And a 2x2 continuation in Croatia - in D6 corridor - seems to be unlikely. I'd either head the motorway northwards, e.g. to Croatian D30 as continuation of A11 or straight to the north, or towards Bihac to get a better connection towards the sea, Slovenia and Italy....


----------



## nikicakica

Banja Luka bypass is planned to be a motorway. There will be some temporary solution, I guess.

Section to Novi Grad isn't in short term plans. And yes, traffic isn't dense there.

Regarding connection towards Croatia, it seems very unlikely that Croatia will build anything further than Sisak. But again, who knows when will this motorway be extended from Prijedor.


----------



## Dikan011

Republic of Srpska just unveiled its Covid economic recovery plan - billions will be spent in next few years on infrastructure, including motorways, expressways, airports, power generating infrastructure, and so on. Construction of Banja Luka-Prijedor motorway is expected to begin in Fall 2021.

Serbia will contribute to this plan with up to 1 billlion euros, with 100 million going to Bijeljina-SRB border motorway construction, and 50-60 million for new Trebinje airport, among other things.



> Monday, Jun 14
> 
> *VIŠKOVIĆ: By the end of the year, RS will enter the investment cycle worth several billion marks*
> 
> The Prime Minister of the Republic of Srpska, Radovan Višković, pointed out in an interview with Srna that the intention of Srpska is to start an investment cycle worth several billion marks by the end of the year. - Our intention is that through public investments in all sectors of energy, electricity, highways, airports in Trebinje and many other investments that should come, we are going in the direction of strong development of Srpska - Viskovic emphasized.
> 
> He stated that in the coming period, intensive work will be done on the realization of a number of capital projects from highways, hydroelectric power plants, the airport in Trebinje, spas ... - The government, through public investments, essentially wants to increase its GDP, to raise economic power to a higher level, because public investments are the engine and driving force of other things related to public investments, and that is employment of more people, increased consumption and sales goods ... All that will affect the better economic picture of the Republic of Srpska - Viskovic explained.
> 
> He emphasized that the advantages of public investments are the fact that domestic economic entities will have more jobs and more employees, and on the other hand, through "pumping" these funds into cash flows in Republika Srpska, public spending, investment growth and return of direct and indirect taxes increase. , which is why the budget will have significant benefits. Speaking about infrastructure projects, Viskovic said that he expects the construction of the Banja Luka-Prijedor highway to begin in the fall.
> 
> He reminded that the Government signed the concession agreement two or three years ago, but the dynamics was delayed due to the corona virus pandemic, stating that the Government received an assurance from the Chinese partner that the construction of this highway would begin in October. Viskovic emphasized that the construction of the Belgrade-Banja Luka highway, the bridge on the Sava, the Banja Luka-Gradiska highway is in progress .... - When it comes to the construction of the road Foča-Šćepan Polje, it must be rebuilt. The road will be relocated and for that there is already a project donated by the EBRD as assistance for Republika Srpska with the mediation of the EU. That is an investment of about 75m euros. We nominated this project as a joint one because it is important for BiH and it was accepted. Now we expect that all procedures will be completed, that we will enter the position of providing those funds from the EBRD as a financier and that we will go to announcing tenders and selecting contractors - Viskovic explained.
> 
> He emphasized that the road from Brod on the Drina to Šćepan Polje is also very important for Republika Srpska. - In this way, we want to solve Herzegovina in this direction, because we plan to build a new road from Tjentište, Sutjeska canyon to the Drina and a bridge over the Drina that would connect to the road Brod na Drini - Šćepan Polje to avoid the critical part of the road from Tjentište towards Brod na Drini. Regardless of our investments and rehabilitation, that section is very unsafe due to the unstable ground and it often happens that the terrain slides and sinks, shoots and problems arise again in a couple of months after it is done - Viskovic pointed out. He said that the decision was made to solve the road communication from Foča to Gacko and further to Herzegovina in a quality way by building that new section that would be connected to the road Brod na Drini-Šćepan Polje.
> 
> When it comes to the economic situation in Srpska, Viskovic said that a significant improvement and growth of GDP is expected in the next period. - GDP growth for the first quarter of this year is two percent, and in 2020 it was minus 2.8%. When the leveling is done, it is a growth of 4.8%, which is already a great success. We record a significant increase in revenues, both direct and indirect, in the budget of Srpska and thanks to that we were in a position to create legal solutions to increase salaries for certain budget users / police, health, judiciary, except judges and prosecutors / which came into force 1 June.
> 
> By raising the non-taxable part of the salary from 500 KM to 700 KM, we managed to enable both workers who work in the real sector and those who were not covered by this increase to feel the growth of salaries - Viskovic emphasized. He added that he expects employers to set aside certain funds in order to increase the salaries of their employees. - Economic indicators for almost six months this year are quite good considering all the events. The GDP growth that we have in the first quarter of this year and the growth of income give us the right to be able to realize all planned projects, because we have real sources of financing - Viskovic pointed out.


----------



## theAlien

^^
Where Serbia prints euros?


----------



## Nac. Park. Šumice

Dikan011 said:


> Republic of Srpska just unveiled its Covid economic recovery plan - billions will be spent in next few years on infrastructure, including motorways, expressways, airports, power generating infrastructure, and so on. Construction of Banja Luka-Prijedor motorway is expected to begin in Fall 2021.
> 
> Serbia will contribute to this plan with up to 1 billlion euros, with 100 million going to Bijeljina-SRB border motorway construction, and 50-60 million for new Trebinje airport, among other things.


I don't grasp entirely the method and the purpose of investing ludicrous amounts of money in infrastructure to begin with and I am not sure under what pretext the Republic Of Serbia decides to spend hundreds of millions in a foreign country. They claim here to be investing in a hydroelectric power station as a foreign investor, yet, all investment is concentrated in one entity of the federation. There might be some knock-on effects by investing in infrastructure in part of the Bosnian federation but I for one see it as meddling and again ridiculous, to the ranks of our taxpayer money and future responsibility to finance loans which are incurred by Serbia, that is, the people of this nation. 

Equally ridiculous was/is the idea of financing road construction in Montenegro, I'd like to remind you the irony (contradiction) of Serbia's aim: investing in roads in any country but its own while its road network is in need of upgrading and maintenance, for which the state often complains that it lacks the public funds to repave state roads. I have no clue where this is going and how it will end, all I know we will be here to pick up the check, as always, followed by serious mistrust of local politicians here and across Drina where we end up paying a kilometer of highway at price as if it is built in the Austrian alps. 

God forbid it occurs to them to invest tens, hundreds of millions in public infrastructure such as sewage treatment, education or to finance projects to improve the competitiveness of enterprises in the entity thus leading to employment and trade.


----------



## Дisiдent

Nac. Park. Šumice said:


> I don't grasp entirely the method and the purpose of investing ludicrous amounts of money in infrastructure to begin with and I am not sure under what pretext the Republic Of Serbia decides to spend hundreds of millions in a foreign country. They claim here to be investing in a hydroelectric power station as a foreign investor, yet, all investment is concentrated in one entity of the federation. There might be some knock-on effects by investing in infrastructure in part of the Bosnian federation but I for one see it as meddling and again ridiculous, to the ranks of our taxpayer money and future responsibility to finance loans which are incurred by Serbia, that is, the people of this nation.
> 
> Equally ridiculous was/is the idea of financing road construction in Montenegro, I'd like to remind you the irony (contradiction) of Serbia's aim: investing in roads in any country but its own while its road network is in need of upgrading and maintenance, for which the state often complains that it lacks the public funds to repave state roads. I have no clue where this is going and how it will end, all I know we will be here to pick up the check, as always, followed by serious mistrust of local politicians here and across Drina where we end up paying a kilometer of highway at price as if it is built in the Austrian alps.
> 
> God forbid it occurs to them to invest tens, hundreds of millions in public infrastructure such as sewage treatment, education or to finance projects to improve the competitiveness of enterprises in the entity thus leading to employment and trade.


It is not meddling or ridiculous. The pretext is here:

The Agreement on Special Parallel Relations is a cooperation agreement between Republic of Serbia and Republika Srpska



Nac. Park. Šumice said:


> God forbid it occurs to them to invest tens, hundreds of millions in public infrastructure such as sewage treatment, education or to finance projects to improve the competitiveness of enterprises in the entity thus leading to employment and trade.


Serbia inks EUR 3.2 billion deal with China’s CRBC for wastewater projects, landfills

So relax please.


----------



## Dikan011

New border crossing with Serbia opening in the coming days, with new bridge over Drina river at Bratunac/Ljubovija...very important project for economic development of this depressed but beautiul region. There's now talk of building a new 2,2km road tunnel that will shorten the route to Belgrade by 50 kilometers.


----------



## Dikan011

Some news, Banja Luka-Bijeljina motorway project moving forward, estimated 5 year timetable to completion, land expropration on ~20km Bijeljina to Sremska Raca (SRB border) now said to be 95 % finished. Serbia is financing this section with up to ~100 million euros.


----------



## Dikan011

Interesting, as the motorway network of Republic of Srpska is expected to triple in coming years, investments are also being made to increase safety, from live video monitoring of motorways to new fleet of helicopters for emergency medical evacuations.

New Ansat from Russia for the RS helicopter service, they come in full ambulance mode...


----------



## Dikan011

New law discussed today, that should act to speed up land expropriations, proposed in part to massive delays in start of construction of new Banja Luka-Prijedor motorway, first due to Covid19 and then to protests by locals opposed to motorway construction over their family properties...

Always sad when someone stands to lose a family house...and how much compensation is enough in a case like that?


----------



## Dikan011

*The second phase of construction of Corridor 5C in RS has begun - Doboj bypass six kilometers long, works completed in three years*



> In the settlement of Rudanka near Doboj, the beginning of works on the second section of the highway on Corridor 5C on the territory of Republika Srpska has been made official. The Prime Minister of the Republic of Srpska Radovan Viskovic, the Minister of Transport and Communications of Srpska Nedeljko Coric, the Chairman of the Council of Ministers Zoran Tegeltija, the Minister of Communications and Transport in the Council of Ministers Vojin Mitrovic attended the officialization of the works on the Kostajnica loop, RTRS writes.
> 
> Representatives of the EU Delegation to BiH and the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development are also present, as well as the director of the Serbian Highways, Dusan Topic, and the mayor of Doboj, Boris Jerinic. The director of the company Autoputevi Republike Srpske, Dusan Topic, stated that the second phase of the construction of Corridor 5C through Republika Srpska began on Friday, November 26, in Doboj, while the works in the third phase will begin in the middle of next year.
> 
> The director of the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development in BiH, Manuela Nesl, said that the start of works on the second section of Corridor 5C through Republika Srpska and the corridor itself is an indicator of progress. The mayor of Doboj, Boris Jerinić, stated that this local community becomes a hub of highways after the construction of Corridor 5C is completed, which represents a development potential for this city, which is a traffic hub of Srpska and BiH. The second section of the highway on Corridor 5C in the direction from Kostajnica to Putnikovo brdo, known as the "Doboj bypass", is six kilometers long.
> 
> The deadline for completion of works is three years. This is a very demanding section, where the construction of two tunnels about two kilometers long is planned - Putnikovo brdo 1 and Putnikovo brdo 2, construction of a bridge over the river Bosna about 330 meters long, and a viaduct about 290 meters long. The construction of nine retaining walls with a total length of 2,200 meters is also planned.
> 
> The contractor is the company Integral inženjering Laktaši, and the works are supervised by IRD inženjering from Rome. The project is financed by a loan from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development in the amount of EUR 150 million, and co-financed by a grant from the European Commission through the Investment Fund for the Western Balkans in the amount of EUR 38,768,800.


----------



## The Wild Boy

When is the section to Odžak going to get built? Is that signed?


----------



## Dikan011

We should hear something soon about the Doboj-Vukosavlje section.
Contract should be put to tender soon, and they expect works to begin mid-2022 on that 36km section.

Video from today's opening of works on Doboj bypass motorway - three year deadline, 6km, two tunnels (~2km total length), bridge, viaducts, etc.


----------



## The Wild Boy

2028 new date for finishing entire Corridor Vc in Bosnia. 

Let's see if they keep their promise this time. Last time they promised 2016 but we saw what happened.


----------



## Dikan011

Nice to see but why always *after* some terrible tragedy?

In light of recent catastrophic bus accident in Bulgaria, more attention is finally being paid to traffic safety on certain stretches of road that have been known for past accidents....section of road repaired near Mrkonjic Grad:








Some good news tomorrow, they will finally open to traffic Bratoljub bridge on the Drina river, connecting the towns of Bratunac & Ljubovija...


----------



## Dikan011

New Bratoljub bridge, financed by Serbia and with an integrated border crossing, finally opened this morning after years of delays...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A section of the Corridor Vc (A1 in Federation Bosnia-Herzegovina) has been constructed in conjunction with the A2 (Banja Luka - Doboj). It includes a semi directional interchange.


----------



## Dikan011

That's what they're calling "first phase", looks like the second just began, and third, Doboj-Vukosavlje will start in Q2 2022.  🍻


----------



## theAlien

Dikan011 said:


> and third, Doboj-Vukosavlje will start in Q2 2022.


Did _santa claus _say that, dude 😂


----------



## SRC_100

🔼 🔼
No, HE Dodik said 
IMO Doboj bypass is more important than connection with A1 close to Vukosavlje


----------



## Dikan011

No, wasn't Santa Claus, or Dodik, but director of "Autoputevi Srpske", Dusan Topic...



> Sunday, 28.11.2021
> 
> *Second Phase of Construction of Corridor 5C Begins in RS – Doboj Bypass Route to be Six Kilometers Long, Works to be Completed in Three Years*
> 
> In the Rudanka settlement near Doboj, the beginning of the works on the second section of the highway on Corridor 5C in the territory of Republika Srpska has been made official.
> 
> The event at the Kostajnica Interchange was attended by the prime minister of Republika Srpska, Radovan Viskovic, the minister of transport and communications of RS, Nedeljko Coric, the chairman of the Council of Ministers of Bosnia and Herzegovina, Zoran Tegetlija, and the minister of communications and transport at the Council of Ministers, Vojin Mitrovic, writes RTRS.
> 
> Also present were representatives of the EU Delegation to BiH and the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) and the director of Autoputevi Srpske, Dusan Topic, and the mayor of Doboj, Boris Jerinic.
> 
> *Topic stated that, on Friday, November 26, in Doboj, the second phase of the construction of Corridor 5C through Republika Srpska began and that the works in the third phase would begin in mid-2022.*
> 
> The EBRD head for BiH, Manuela Naessl, said that the beginning of the works on the second section of Corridor 5C through Republika Srpska and the corridor itself were indicators of progress.
> 
> Jerinic stated that the local community would become a hub of highways upon the completion of the construction of Corridor 5C, which is a development potential for this city, which is a traffic hub of Republika Srpska and BiH.
> 
> The second section of the highway on Corridor 5C on the route from Kostajnica to Putnikovo Brdo, known as the Doboj Interchange, is six kilometers long.
> 
> The deadline period for the completion of works is three years.
> 
> This is a very demanding section, on which the construction of two tunnels around two kilometers long, Putnikovo Brdo 1 and Putnikovo Brdo 2, a bridge on the Bosna river of around 330 meters and a viaduct of around 290 meters is planned.
> 
> The construction of nine supporting walls with a total length of 2,200 meters is also planned.
> 
> The contractor is Integral Inzenjering Laktasi, and the works are supervised by IRD Engineering from Rome.
> 
> The project is financed with the proceeds from a loan of the EBRD in the amount of EUR 150 million and co-financed with the grant of the European Commission through the Western Balkans Investment Fund in the amount of EUR 38,768,800.


----------



## Dikan011

Unimaginative bridge, but stunning countryside...


----------



## theAlien

Dikan011 said:


> No, wasn't Santa Claus, or Dodik, but director of "Autoputevi Srpske", Dusan Topic...


OMG ... it's about a *Christmas elf* 😂


----------



## MichiH

Dikan011 said:


> No, wasn't Santa Claus, or Dodik, but director of "Autoputevi Srpske", Dusan *Topic*...


off topic or on topic or from Topic?


----------



## Dikan011

Wow, Integral mobilized pretty fast...🍻🍻


----------



## Dikan011

Finally, with new Sava river bridge at Gradiska nearing completion, and work on new expressway towards Croatia's A3 motorway soon to be started by Integral, coupled with ever-increasing traffic, looks like conditions are finally right for the first proper rest stop along the Banja Luka-Gradiska motorway...



> *The beginning of the arrangement of the Lužani rest area on the Banja Luka-Gradiška highway is in sight - RS Highways has announced a tender for the construction of infrastructure connections *
> 
> JP Autoputevi RS has announced a public call for the construction of infrastructure connections at the Lužani rest area.
> 
> The mentioned rest area is located on the section of the Gradiška-Banja Luka highway, and the estimated value of the works is 720,000 KM without VAT.
> As planned, ancillary service facilities will be built on both sides of the highway, and the Lužani rest area is located between two loops, the first connecting the highway with the M-14.1 highway and the second connecting the highway with the R-477 regional road. -
> 
> The aim of the project is to provide accompanying service facilities in which services will be provided to drivers and passengers (gas stations, shops, restaurants, toilets, parking, etc.). In that way, they are enabled to drive safely and comfortably and meet their needs for fuel, rest, food, drink, and provides the opportunity to use available information, meet the specific needs of people with disabilities, children and more - it was said then.


----------



## Dikan011

Bridge near Doboj , part of motorway access infrastructure...

I'm gussing this is being readied for opening in a month's time, on 9th January or Republika Srpska Day.


----------



## Dikan011

Toll booths going up slowly:


----------



## sotonsi

OSM has been updated to show the 'new' Srpska road numbers. Does this mean that they are finally being signed on the ground?


----------



## MichiH

sotonsi said:


> OSM has been updated to show the 'new' Srpska road numbers. Does this mean that they are finally being signed on the ground?


OSM shows "M-I xxx" and "M-II xxx" numberings. "-I" / "-II" was not indicated on OSM in the past. Is this how the roads are (or should be) signed?


----------



## The Wild Boy

MichiH said:


> What do you want to say? Turkey asks Russia to co-fund the project?


It will be built by Turks and financed by the Russians. That what i read on some news articles.
Indeed really weird.

Btw, is the whole route problem between Srbska and BiH? From what i have understood previously, both sides could not agree properly, some want the motorway to run though their side, the others though their... it's a mess.

Is there a new map regarding this motorway project?









This one says the following:
1,05 billion EUR complete construction cost of the new motorway in Serbia. Red section from Kuzmin to Sremska Raca is said to cost around 220 million EUR and I'm assuming those 830 million EUR are for the yellow section from Pozega to Kotroman.

I'm expecting this to cost a lot more in Bosnia and to take longer time to build, especially the yellow section from Kotroman to Sarajevo, since it goes through the Dinaric Alps and more specifically the Jahorina mountain.










This is how the terrain looks there. It isn't easy to build a motorway though such terrain and this will pretty sure be Bosnia's second megaproject after Corridor Vc. First they'll have to finish that, then build this. I don't know if Bosnia will be in a financial situation to allow itself to build the motorways towards Belgrade, or if the both sides properly agree for the routing.

Here's the topographic map of Bosnia:









And yeah, you can get a sense of how hard this project will be. It sure is an important project for both countries. Now i have no clue if it will get actually used, or if it will be another motorway to nowhere. But what i do know is that a motorway, at least towards Uzice or halfway towards Kotroman is needed, since there is higher traffic there and it's where Serbia's most popular mountain resorts are located. There's definitely a need for that part of the motorway. In Bosnia the problem is that the existing road going towards Sarajevo, at least a big part of it runs though a very dangerous terrain, by a canyon, there's a lot of curves, rock slides, it's just not a safe and comfortable ride, the road even narrows in many cases... So from that side yes, a motorway connection should exist. It isn't all about usability here, but also providing a completely new, fast, safe, enjoyable and a reliable route to link those 2 big cities. We should think more than the economical side, because such a motorway connection could redevelop some of the poorest regions in both countries and it has a big potential to boost the tourism as well, which could in return make both countries a bigger profit. There are many more benefits to building this motorway. It's a similar story with Montenegro's case. Even though now it will be a "motorway to nowhere", with widening the roads there, and building the other sections it will help a lot, and it will be actually a motorway to somewhere.

After all, motorways have been known before to bring more benefits, redevelop areas, and literally give "new life" to many places that have just stopped and been lost in time.
Such will be the A3 from Prilep to Bitola, once it gets extended to a full motorway profile, starting next year. And the expressway towards the border with Greece.
Many benefits. Both Serbian and Bosnian sides have to take this job seriously, they should also take a few lessons from Montenegro, and the issues that were discovered on that motorway which is now delayed by many months... it's ok to have the Chinese do your work, but you have to be careful with them. Especially with their debt trap trick. After all, why not give domestic companies more choice, let more people from your country work. Remember the "working forces" back then in Yugoslavia. That's how they used to build roads, railways, etc... they were consist of workers volunteers. But those times are long gone now.


----------



## Dikan011

Ah, finally understood...freaking journalists are incompetent to write down properly what had been said in the meeting.

So, Belgrade-Sarajevo is going forward slowly, slight hiccup in Brcko, but it's no real issue, they simply haven't yet chosen the route yet but that will be sorted in early 2022.

"Autoputevi RS" is negotiating with Russia's export finance agency for its portions of the motorway, namely Brcko-Bijeljina.


----------



## Namibija

Eulanthe said:


> No, no, no. Don't do it, Republika Srpska. It's not needed, and it will be a financial noose around your neck as no-one is going to pay to use such a route. This is the classic Chinese model - they get you to take infrastructure that you don't need, but on condition that you tie loan repayments to certain vital pieces of infrastructure.


And Republika Srpska can't do that of course, international funding and loans that entities, cantons, and Brčko district take, must go in the procedure through the national institutions of Bosnia and Herzegovina, Presidency, Parliament, and Council of Ministers.

All motorway projects in Republika Srpska were funded by the banks of the EU such as EIB and EBRD, and some funding is covered by the grants of the EU itself.

Projects with the Chinese, which includes the construction of Banja Luka - Prijedor motorway is not based on the loan, it is based on the concession agreement, but it's the first project of such kind in whole Bosnia and Herzegovina, and a lot of people still believe it's a scam since one month after the official start of the construction works on this motorway, nothing is happening and we never succeded to find anyone who would take in concession any motorway section in Bosnia and Herzegovina and this one has one of the lowest priorities. 

For example, EU funded section, Rudanka - Putnikovo Brdo (5,3 km) which is part of the Vc corridor and is the first section that crosses the entity line, has construction works in a full swing, and works started almost in the same time as on the Banja Luka - Prijedor motorway. It is possible in the end that the Chinese will finish the project of the Banja Luka - Prijedor motorway, but simply, for now, it doesn't look like that.

And guys, once again, you are free to comment and discuss anything you want, but I think it would be fair enough for enough from my side to give you a warning since most of you on this topic are not natives of Bosnia and Herzegovina or Republika Srpska. First of all, Dikan011 is a new profile of user CrazySerb that got a permanent ban from this forum and he just continued to do what he has been doing previously. First of all, he is not a native of Bosnia and Herzegovina and Republika Srpska as well, neither of Serbia, as far as I know, he is a native of Montenegro. It is completely normal for someone from one country to post about motorway construction in another country, or in this case region of some country. Political beliefs and views of some people can differ and it is completely normal as well. But in this case, we have a user who is constantly writing some posts on this thread, which usually are political propaganda, unrealistic promises that some politicians gave, projects on local roads and city streets, everything just to keep up this thread in trending.

And if you do analysis, you will see that not that many people write on this thread, especially people who live in Republika Srpska, like me (hailing from Doboj), and are familiar with the news about the motorway construction in Republika Srpska from the first hand. I will not call you to boycott this thread, since there is no need for that, we cover most of the useful information about motorway construction in Republika Srpska on the Bosnia and Herzegovina thread, but anyone is free to discuss it on any topic preferred, but please have in mind that most of the information provided here, by the single user are usually news with the poor or no source at all, political promises, statements taken out of the context and the pure speculations. 

I will try not to spam this topic with further discussion about this, but I think I have the right to give you a warning about this, and your right is to take it seriously or just ignore it.


----------



## Dikan011

It's covid season if you haven't noticed, so Chinese workers might not be readily available to begin work on Prijedor motorway. But work is going on behind the scenes, and land expropriation hasn't been completed entirely yet.

Btw, I sense something's bothering you, but we're just an online forum, maybe you need to seek help elsewhere? It's holiday season and lot of people can get a little depressed - and that's okay. There is help.


Trusty satelite does show small Prijedor motorway progress...


----------



## stickedy

In my opinion, a motorway east of Sarajevo is the same fantasy as an expressway from Zvornik south to Trebinje.

Beside of that, the M5 from Sarajevo west to Hrenovia through Pale is a very good road. When Tunel Hranjen is finished, the good road continues To Gorazde and from there the road along Drina and Rzav to the border near Kotroman is also fine. So after all there is no urgent need to build a motorway in that area at all. And traffic will and can use the connection between Sarajevo and Belgrade over Doboj. Distance is the same.


----------



## sponge_bob

stickedy said:


> In my opinion, a motorway east of Sarajevo is the same fantasy as an expressway from Zvornik south to Trebinje.


What happened there was that Erdogan was coming to a summit in Belgrade over 2 years ago.

As there was no agreement on a northern route to Sarajevo Erdogan promised 2 routes including the southern one through barely inhabited mountains as well. These proposed roads were then given the name "Highway of Peace" by Erdogan. 

Since the summit the Turkish lira has collapsed and Turkey has lots of other priorites.


----------



## MichiH

I'd say:

1. Complete the north-south motorway HR - Odzak - Doboj - Zenica - Sarajevo - Mostar - HR
2. Complete the west-east motorway in the north Prijedor - Banja Luka - Doboj - Bijeljina* - SRB
3. Build express roads (2+1, grade-separated) to remote towns
4. Maintain your roads and check demand for additional roads and upgrades (2040+)

*I'd rather see a route via Tuzla than via Brcko

I don't know about the demand for a transit bypass for Sarajevo.


----------



## sponge_bob

I'd agree with all that Micih. But this is Bosnia and you seemingly have to please the Montenegrin Fantasy Road planning department for your sins.  

@Namibija provided the best summary of reality in this thread in absolutely _ages_ this morning. Other than that it is mainly serial fantasy/magic money tree stuff.


----------



## Dikan011

Authorities are now moving fast on the new Pale-East Sarajevo tunnel, feasibility study authorized and underway, possible financing from Chinese national bank:




> Wednesday, December 29, 2021
> 
> *Feasibility study for tunnel from Pale to East Sarajevo in preparation - Investment value up to KM 200 million, Chinese National Bank potential financier *
> 
> The city of East Sarajevo wants to invest in the construction of a tunnel from Pale to East New Sarajevo. The tunnel would follow a part of the old railway and would go through Trebević, which would bring the two municipalities closer from the current 40 minutes, to only ten minutes of driving.
> 
> This is the largest road investment of the City, which, after the feasibility study, could start to be realized next year. The Chinese company, with which the mayor has already contacted, is very interested in working on an eight-kilometer tunnel, because, according to the mayor, they have the experience to break through a hill as long as 45 kilometers. -
> 
> And possibly reaching an agreement on the design and construction of this tunnel, which according to some estimates would be between 7 and 8 kilometers long, the value of the investment up to 200 million KM, which the Chinese company says can be financed by the Chinese National Bank for 15 year - said Ljubisa Cosic, mayor of East Sarajevo.
> 
> Officials of the Republika Srpska also gave the green light to start all feasibility studies. The Serbian member of the Presidency of BiH, Milorad Dodik, says that Srpska could only repair and repair it before, and now she says that she has come to that position to build. This is supported by the construction of the 4.5 km long Čemerno tunnel, which significantly connected the east with the south of Srpska. - One of the biggest investments in the city, which we will start next year, is the construction of a tunnel, which will take less than ten minutes from Lukavica to Pale - said Milorad Dodik, Serbian member of the Presidency of BiH. The tunnel through Trebević would shorten the road from the south of Srpska to Serbia.
> 
> But most importantly, it would further connect the faculties of the University of East Sarajevo and ensure the development of tourism. - So it will be in the university sense, because there are four faculties in the area of Pale, the rest of the faculties are in the area of Lukavica, so it will be in the tourist sense because of Jahorina, Ravna Planina which will be interesting in terms of tourism and summer - said Boško Jugović. municipality of Pale. - A project that is important for the entire Republika Srpska, for this whole area, this is not just connecting the two parts of East Sarajevo, this is a closer connection with Jahorina, this is the easier part of entering Sarajevo from Serbia - said Ljubisa Cosic, Mayor of East Sarajevo . The frequency of traffic, geological and constructive aspects are currently being analyzed. If the investment proves justified, the tunnel could be completed in less than three years.


----------



## stickedy

> The tunnel through Trebević would shorten the road from the south of Srpska to Serbia.


Huh? How the hell can that tunnel shorten the way?


----------



## keber

Because when it will be bult (like in few decades or even never), the whole Vc corridor motorway will be finished which will play the role as the fastest link between Belgrade and Sarajevo.


----------



## stickedy

Obviously  But south of Srpska is for me everything south of Trnovo and Foca. And I can't imagine why someone from this area should drive to Pale first then just to use the tunnel to reach the motorway in Sarajevo.

And the other way round: If you imagine that the planned projects like motorway Sarajevo - Kotroman and the expressway Zvornik - Foca would be built before the tunnel, then it would also make no sense to drive to Sarajevo first just to use the tunnel to Pale and entering the motorway there 

A silly project in my opinion just for the nationalist idea to connect Istočno Novo Sarajevo and Pale so that you can drive between the both municipality parts without entering the Federation... I wonder when they start planning a tunnel from Foca to Ustipraca


----------



## Dikan011

So, we should have heard by now who won the tender for the roughly ~18 kilometer, Bijeljina-Sremska Raca (SRB border) motorway - year-end was promised deadline but as it usually turns out, deadlines are just a suggestion in our parts 🤣

Early rumours point to local firm Integral Engineering.

Also, in year-end speech, it was announced that RS will allocate over 2 billion KM (~1 billion euros) towards infrastructure in 2022...projects including Doboj-Modrica motorway:



> The Serbian member of the Presidency of BiH, Milorad Dodik, assessed tonight that the perspective of the Republika Srpska is very good and that it is planned to invest more than two billion KM in Srpska next year.
> 
> Dodik pointed out that the plan is for next year to be a year of investments, and that significant funds will be invested in infrastructure projects, such as the *highway from Doboj to Modrica*, construction of the Buk-Bijela hydroelectric power plant, Trebinje airport and gas pipeline. writes Srpskainfo.








Dodik o ekonomiji: "Plan da naredna godina bude godina investicija"


Srpski član Predsedništva BiH Milorad Dodik ocenio je večeras da je perspektiva Republike Srpske veoma dobra i da je u planu da naredne godine u Srpsku bude investirano više od dve milijarde KM.




www.blic.rs


----------



## sponge_bob

Dikan011 said:


> Also, in year-end speech, it was announced that RS will allocate over 2 billion KM (~1 billion euros) towards infrastructure in 2022.


That is c.100% of annual GDP in RS. My my my the magic money tree has been busy.


----------



## Dikan011

Money tree is not an issue, never has been but spending that money in a smart & competent way, that's our main issue.

Banja Luka bypass motorway in design phase....



> *Topic: Srpska will start building 90 kilometers of highway in 2022*
> 
> BANJA LUKA - Director of "Highways of the Republika Srpska" Dusan Topic stated that the construction of almost 90 kilometers of highways in the Republika Srpska should begin in 2022. In an interview with Srna, Topic emphasized that two sections of the highway on Corridor 5C are currently active construction sites, the first of which will be completed in the spring from the Tovir loop to Kostajnica, whose construction began two and a half years ago.
> 
> "It is a 5.5-kilometer section, which includes a large Tovir loop, which is similar to Mahovljanska. We are satisfied with the dynamics and quality of works, asphalt has been laid along the entire length of the route, only the final third, so-called wear layer remains. in the spring, "Topic said. According to him, the traffic signals, the fencing fences, which were mostly set up, and the lighting remain to be completed. Topic reminded that a month ago, work officially began on the second section of the Corridor, from Kostajnica to Putnikovo Brdo, on the entity border, which is the so-called bypass around Doboj. "It is a new 5.5 kilometers. The section is interesting because we have much larger facilities, so construction is more expensive. I am thinking primarily of another large bridge over Bosnia, then two kilometers of a very deep cut, where it will be necessary to do supporting structures, as well as two tunnels, with a total length of over two kilometers ", explained Topic. Topic said that this section will be a special challenge for "Autoputeve" in terms of construction, because it is the first time that hilly areas are entering, unlike the previous plain route. A special challenge is that we end up at the entity border. Our tunnel we are building on Putnikovo Brdo enters the territory of the Federation of BiH 200 meters, so in the construction of that part we must work closely with colleagues from "FBiH Highways". our contractor, because they have to pay for part of the work on their territory, provide expropriation and a building permit, "said Topic. Topic reminded that the agreed price for the first section of the Corridor through Srpska was 63 million euros for 5.5 kilometers, and for the second section 93 million euros, although the same length, and that this speaks volumes about how much more demanding the second section is. In the spring, works from Tovir to Vukosavlje When it comes to the remaining part of the "Five Ce" Corridor through the Republika Srpska, Topic stated that it is likely that work will begin in the spring. "It is a section from the Tovir loop to Vukosavlje, ie the entity border in the north. The section is 35 kilometers long and we have ready project documentation for it. The section is a priority for the EU, European Commission and European banks and we are in final negotiations with the European Investment Bank that remaining part of the corridor, "Topic said. He added that the plan is to choose a contractor during the winter and to start work in the spring. "When that part is finished, we planned to separate the highway to Serbia in Vukosavlje. The Vukosavlje-Brcko section would be connected there, for which a public invitation was issued, to which a dozen companies applied, two of which we are negotiating with." At the beginning of the year, we will sign the contract, and by the beginning of the summer, we can start with the works ", stated Topic. Construction of the section from Rača to Bijeljina at the beginning of the construction season Speaking about the section of the highway from Rača to Bijeljina, Topić pointed out that a public call had been issued for the construction of a 20-kilometer-long section, which should be partly financed by the Government of Serbia of 100 million euros. "We have been waiting to see how Serbia will allocate funds. It has been decided that the funds will be allocated to the Government of Republika Srpska and we will use them as budget funds. project, and if additional funds are needed, our company will provide them, "said Topic. The works on this section, Topic noted, should start at the beginning of the construction season, that is, as soon as the weather conditions allow it. Topic added that the Brcko-Bijeljina section still remains in connection with Serbia, 17 kilometers through the Republika Srpska and 30 kilometers through the Brcko District, where no agreement has been reached yet. Croatian procedures are slowing down the opening of the bridge over the Sava When it comes to the bridge over the Sava near Gradiška, Topić stated that the project is in the final phase, that the bridge was completed as a steel structure and that work is being done on the completion of access roads. "On our side, it is 500 meters that will connect the bridge with the built highway. On the Croatian side, 50 meters are being worked on as part of this bridge construction project, with the construction of a connecting road immediately after the completion of the bridge it should have connected with the existing road to Okučani, which is necessary for our bridge to be opened to traffic, "Topić explained. Topic says that "Autoputevi" is dissatisfied that the bridge will not be able to be opened to traffic immediately, because the procedure on the Croatian side is very slow, as well as everything related to this project in the last 10 years. "They chose the contractor half a year ago, but they have problems with the selection of the supervisory body and they are not starting the works yet," said Topic. The fast road from Prijedor to Kozarska Dubica is important in many ways Topic emphasized that he does not expect any problems in the construction of the highway from Banja Luka to Prijedor, which was awarded by the concession agreement.


Source:









Topić: Srpska počinje gradnju 90 kilometara auto-puta u 2022. godini


BANJAKUKA - Direktor "Autoputeva Republike Srpske" Dušan Topić izjavio je da bi u toku 2022. godine trebalo da počne izgradnja skoro 90 kilometara auto-puta u Republici Srpskoj.




www.nezavisne.com


----------



## Dikan011

*The bridge on the Sava near Gradiška will be completed on time*



> GRADIŠKA, ZAGREB - The works on the bridge over the Sava near Gradiška are proceeding according to plan and the work will be completed within the agreed deadline, Tamara Pajić, spokeswoman for Hrvatske ceste, confirmed to Nezavisne novine. This should mean that the bridge will be completed in May, with the need to wait until full commissioning by the end of 2023, given that it is necessary to build an access highway from the BiH border to Okučani, which will be the bridge. connected to the existing highway Zagreb - Belgrade.
> 
> Pajić told us that a contract has already been concluded with the company "Integral inženjering", and that the procurement procedure for supervision services has been completed. As she told us, it will be the IGH Institute, and the signing of the contract is in progress. "Preparatory actions are underway by 'Hrvatske ceste' for the introduction of contractors. It is expected that by the end of January 2022 all the necessary preconditions for the introduction will be met," she told us, explaining that this refers to the demarcation of the site. and for deforestation, for which a request was submitted to the competent authority.
> 
> As for the bridge itself, Pajić pointed out that the production of anti-corrosion protection on the steel structure is in progress. "Mostly it is done inside the bridge, and less often, when weather conditions allow, and the outer surfaces of the span structure. This refers to sandblasting and grinding welds, and applying layers of anti-corrosion protection on such prepared layers," she stressed. She added that the pipes of the collector, ie the rainwater drainage system, are being installed inside the bridge, and the works will not be performed during the upcoming holidays. As for the beginning of the construction of the running surface on the bridge, she emphasized that it is to be expected that it is realistic to start with that in the spring. In "Autoputevi RS", they say that the construction of the cone lining is almost finished on the territory of RS, and on the bridge itself, almost 75 percent of the installation of the drainage collector inside the bridge has been completed, as well as 50 percent of the installation of consuls for electric fields.
> 
> "When it comes to anti-corrosion protection of external segments, the work was performed entirely on segments 12-20. On segment 11, surface preparation work was performed on prefabricated welds and priming. 85 and 90 percent ", they said and confirmed that the works are proceeding according to the planned dynamics. Vojin Mitrovic, the Minister of Transport and Communications of BiH, previously told "Nezavisne novine" that he expects that by the spring, when the construction is expected to be completed, 500 meters of the road from BiH will be completed. side and 50 meters from Croatia, and after that the construction of an access road in the length of six kilometers on the Croatian side, which will be built by "Integral Engineering". "By the end of that part, the bridge will be able to be opened to traffic. The deadline for construction is a year and a half, but considering that it is 'Integral', I am convinced that everything will be done to shorten that deadline as much as possible. was in office, "Mitrovic said. The value of the bridge is around 19 million euros, and the grant of 6.3 million marks was provided by the EU. Bridge on the Sava


----------



## Dikan011

Tender for new motorway interchange for ever-busier Banja Luka airport ...



> *Tender announced for construction of a loop towards Banja Luka Airport - Value of works higher than 12 million KM*
> 
> JP Autoputevi RS has announced a public call for the selection of contractors for the construction of a loop on the Banja Luka-Gradiška highway, for the "Banja Luka" Airport. The value of the works is estimated at 12 million KM without VAT, and the conclusion of the framework call is not planned. - The subject loop represents the connection between the highway and the lower rank road (access road to Banja Luka Airport).
> 
> The main motive for the design and construction of this loop is the current lack of quality connection between the Airport and the highway. At the location of the loop, a leveled connection of the combined type has been designed, which consists of: decorative routes, outflows and inflows, ramps and secondary surface intersections. This solution connects the two roads between the highway and the local road that is being reconstructed into the access road to Banja Luka Airport, with a leveling connection with one underpass (existing) and two three-lane surface intersections on the local road that is subject to reconstruction and serves direct access. locations - it is stated in the tender documentation. The works should be completed within 270 days from the day the contractor was introduced to the work. Bids are accepted until February 14


Airport in the background...


----------



## Dikan011

Negotiations underway with unnamed Chinese firm over financing & construction of Vukosavlje-Bijeljina motorway:

The winning contractor of Bijeljina-SRB border motorway section tender will be announced in a few days, if no complaints show up.



> *Viskovic: The investment cycle weighs more than two billion KM*
> 01/10/2022 / 8:00
> 
> BANJA LUKA - The investment cycle that Republika Srpska started this year is worth more than two billion KM, said Prime Minister Radovan Viskovic.
> 
> Speaking about talks with Serbian Prime Minister Ana Brnabic, he said that a message had been sent that Serbia and the Serbian people on the other side of the Drina fully support Republika Srpska and that relations are exceptional thanks to Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic and Serbian Presidency member Milorad Dodik.
> 
> "Serbia has significantly helped through various projects in all local communities in Republika Srpska," Viskovic stressed, adding that Srpska also helped Serbia when there were problems with electricity. Viskovic stated that Republika Srpska has significant investment projects with Serbia related to energy, road infrastructure, but which cannot be realized in one calendar year, and stated that it is about Gornji Horizonti, Buk Bijela, Foca, Paunci, the airport in Trebinje.
> 
> *He announced the end of the tender procedure for the next few days, and if there are no complaints, a contractor will be selected for the construction of the highway from Rača to Bijeljina. "We are building a highway from Prijedor to Banja Luka with Chinese partners, and talks with a Chinese company will continue after the holidays on the financial construction and construction of the highway from Vukosavlje to Brcko and further to Bijeljina," Viskovic said, adding that European Investment the bank is discussing the completion of the "five ce" corridor from Doboj to Vukosavlje. *
> 
> When it comes to energy, he mentioned Bistrica near Foča, where three hydroelectric power plants are being built, as well as the investment of HPP Dabar worth around 500 to 600 million KM. "I expect that this and next year will be investment in the Republika Srpska, and that should reflect on the economy, wage growth and employment. "As important as it is for us to fight politically, it is also important for us to be economically stable," said Viskovic, emphasizing that he expects that salaries in the Republika Srpska will increase from 50 to 100 marks. ATV


----------



## Dikan011

Belgrade's CeSTRA design bureau finished their preliminary Banja Luka bypass motorway design:



> The third meeting of the project coordinating body was organized on December 21, 2021 in the CESTRA project office in Banja Luka. The project team informed the representatives of the Ministry of Physical Planning, Construction and Ecology, the Ministry of Transport and Communications and the Public Company Highways of the Republic of Srpska about the progress in project activities in the previous period.
> 
> The project team presented activities in coordination with parallel projects (Banja Luka - Prijedor Highway and Banja Luka - Ugar - Lašva Road on SEETO Route 2a). Attendees were introduced to the updated list of risks in project implementation and proposed measures to mitigate the impact of risk on project implementation. In addition, the project team presented a plan for the next period. T
> 
> *The project team prepared and submitted the Preliminary Design of the highway bypass around Banja Luka on October 14, 2021. The project documentation deals with the route of the 17 km long highway with four leveled intersections, 11 bridges, 10 overpasses and 12 bridge structures at leveled intersections. *


----------



## Reportiv

Hey guys, 

I'm trying to resolve the Google Maps problem by driving from Banja Luka to Doboj on the motorway shortly before Prnjavor.
Therefore I posted the issue in the Google Maps Help Community. 
They would like some actual pictures of the road so that they can be sure that there are no constructions or blockades or anything else which blocks the road.

So does anybody of you maybe have some pictures of that part or has the possibility to take some?

I would love if that issue may be solved for once and for all.

Here a link to the Help Community site:

Google Maps Community Help


----------



## theAlien

^^
Just photos ... or is it enough videos of driving the whole section ... there are more than enough on YT


----------



## Reportiv

Perfect thank you!
I think I'll just take a screenshot and share it.


----------



## theAlien

^^
To ti je ovaj dio od 1:24 do 1:25 na videu ... na Google maps je to ovaj dio:







... ono sto je najsmjesnije, ako kartu zamjenis sa satelit, onda je jasno vidljivo i guglu da tu nema prekida 







... ili: Google Maps


----------



## Reportiv

Yeah thank you, I already added everything and it will go under consideration.
If they accept everything it should be adapted inside the next three to four weeks.
If I get any information I'll inform you.


----------



## kostas97

I suppose that the Banja Luka - Doboj section will gain even more traffic and national prominence after the completion of the Zenica - Doboj and Doboj - Odzak sections of the A1....this would create a full motorway corridor from Sarajevo all the way to Prijedor, thus helping Bosnia complete the backbone of its motorway network. Also, is the Banja Luka - Doboj motorway going to get a number (A2 for example)? BTW, i guess it might be A2 because it is the second motorway (and the only one completed, if i am not mistaken) in the country.


----------



## MichiH

kostas97 said:


> BTW, i guess it might be A2 because it is the second motorway (and the only one completed, if i am not mistaken) in the country.


The second one in the entity after E661.


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> The second one in the entity after E661.


 Is the E661 the Gradiska - Banja Luka motorway?


----------



## BL2

yes


----------



## Reportiv

kostas97 said:


> I suppose that the Banja Luka - Doboj section will gain even more traffic and national prominence after the completion of the Zenica - Doboj and Doboj - Odzak sections of the A1


I think the first step would even be finishing the border crossing in Gradiška with connection to Novi Varoš. Then a lot more people from Doboj/Zenica/Sarajevo would use this route, than using the border crossing in Brod.


----------



## kostas97

Reportiv said:


> I think the first step would even be finishing the border crossing in Gradiška with connection to Novi Varoš. Then a lot more people from Doboj/Zenica/Sarajevo would use this route, than using the border crossing in Brod.


Indeed, however this route in kinda more direct and will be, when the A5 in Croatia and M6 in Hungary are finished, at least for those traveling to places like Budapest or (maybe) Belgrade.....but i think the Gradiska border crossing would've been a good option for those going to Zagreb.....it depends.


----------



## BL2

how many people travel to Budapest? not so many


----------



## Reportiv

Yeah I also think it's more people who travel to Belgrade/Zagreb or even further to west Europe. Especially the natives who live in western Europe and visit for holiday their home country/city.


----------



## kostas97

Well, if not Budapest, Central Europe works too.....it can be an alternative to the A1/A2 in Serbia and A1 in Montenegro, it would be a shortest route, if i am not mistaken.....but that's a story for another time, in the long future.


----------



## Reportiv

Reportiv said:


> ... If I get any information I'll inform you.


The team of Google Maps adapted the motorway at the Prnjavor exit.
Now it's finally possible to use Google Maps as navigation tool on that motorway.


----------



## theAlien

^^
finally


----------



## ChrisZwolle

_The construction of the 20-kilometer highway on the section from the border with Serbia in Raca to Bijeljina will begin in the coming days, it was agreed at yesterday’s meeting of the Prime Ministers of Republika Srpska (RS) and Serbia, Radovan Viskovic and Ana Brnabic._

More: https://sarajevotimes.com/highway-c...ks-between-pm-of-serbia-and-republika-srpska/


----------



## The Wild Boy

After the "highway" gets built to Bijeljina, where would it continue?









Most images indicate that a new motorway route would go towards Sarajevo through Brcko, Tuzla then from Zenica connect and through the existing motorway reach Sarajevo.

But some other images, show that there would be a motorway connection to Odzak.
I'm assuming for the interest of the entity of Republika Srbska, the route on the second image would get built first, and the route shown on the first image would be built by the Bosnian side...
I believe that there was a website posted from EBRD containing images of the route of the Corridor Vc to Odzak, but i don't remember if that had an interchange planned in it that could connect to a future Odzak - Brcko - Bijeljina motorway.










So basically how i see this is:

Bijeljina - Brcko - Odzak - Rest of Corridor Vc and the motorway towards Banja Luka would enable the quickest, safest full profile motorway connection between Banja Luka and Belgrade.

And Bijeljina - Brcko - Tuzla - Zenica and then to Sarajevo would enable a quick (could not be the quickest, as the yellow route shown on the first image seems as a quicker route to me) connection with Belgrade to Sarajevo.

If that's the case then this is pretty good and great news. Hopefully the "highway" to Bijeljina indeed gets built, unlike the Banja Luka - Prijedor motorway that was so over - hyped, but ended up not getting built as it was a big political lie.

These projects will redevelop these regions and it will improve a lot of things. The Corridor Vc is also going to become even more relevant. It may not get over 6,000 vehicles AADT now, but in the future things could only drastically improve, as most of the A5 will get completed by 2024- 2025 on the Croatian side. Many Hungarians, Germans and other tourists could use the Corridor Vc instead of having to drive a longer distance through most of Croatia.


----------



## stickedy

You can't build a motorway from Tuzla to Zenica direct. Well, of course you can, but it's unrealistic because of hard terrain. Everything new from Tuzla towards Sarajevo has to go to Zepce and connect to A1 there.


----------



## sponge_bob

They are always 'about' to decide. But don't. 





__





Mitrović and Scanlan on motorway route through Brčko District







mkt.gov.ba







The Wild Boy said:


> After the "highway" gets built to Bijeljina, where would it continue?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kinezi grade dionicu Vukosavlje-Brčko po cijeni od 765,7 mil KM


JP Autoputevi RS na sjednici održanoj 8. jula donijelo je odluku o izboru najpovoljnijeg ponuđača u postupku javne nabavke finansiranje, projektovanja i izgradnje dionice autoputa Vuskosavlje-Brčko. Ugovor je dodijeljen kineskoj




www.ekapija.com





China State Construction Engineering Corporation is the preferred bidder for the Vukosavlje - Brčko motorway (33 km).


----------

